# PC Buying Guide 2013 - Q4



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 1, 2012)

*PC Buying Guide*​
*i.imgur.com/wt2b6.jpg



Contributions, Suggestions By



|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

Our Suggestions on Various Budgets
*Rigs From 20k - 30k*
*Rigs From 40k - 50k*
*Rigs From 60k - 80k*​


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 1, 2012)

*PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

20k - 

Intel Pentium G2010 - 3351
Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H (rev. 1.0) - 3200
Corsair VS2GB1333D3 DDR3 2GB - 1155
WD Caviar Blue 500GB - 3000
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Corsair  VS450 - 2067
Zebroncics Case - 1000
Dell  IN1930 - 5350
Logitech MK200 - 890
Numeric 600VA - 1650
Logitech/Creative 2.0 - 400

Total - 23170


30k - 

AMD A10-5800K - 8000
ASUS F2A85-M LE - 5600
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
WD Caviar Blue 500GB - 3000
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Corsair  VS450 - 2067
Zebronics Case - 1000
Dell IN2030M - 6000
Logitech MK200 - 890
Numeric 600VA - 1650
Logitech/Creative 2.1 - 1000

Total - 32414


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 1, 2012)

*PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

40k -

AMD FX-6300 - 7300
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 R3.0 - 5100
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
Gigabyte GV-R777OC-1GD - 7800
WD Caviar Blue 500GB - 3000
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Corsair CX500 V2  - 3399
NZXT Gamma - 2450
Dell IN2030M - 6000
Logitech MK200 - 890
Numeric 600VA - 1650
Logitech/Creative 2.1 - 1000

Total - 41766


50k -

Intel Core i5-3450 - 10400
Intel DZ75ML-45K - 4663
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
Gigabyte GV-N65TBOC-2GD - 11450
WD Caviar Blue 500GB - 3000
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Corsair CX500 V2  - 3399
NZXT Gamma - 2450
Dell S2240L - 8500
Logitech MK200 - 890
APC/Numeric 800VA - 3000
Logitech/Creative 2.1 - 1000

Total - 51959


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 1, 2012)

*PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

60k -

Intel Core i5-3450 - 10400
Intel DZ75ML-45K - 4663
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
Gigabyte GV-R787OC-2GD - 16300
WD Caviar Blue 500GB - 3000
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Corsair GS600 - 4799
Corsair Carbide 200R - 3449
Dell S2240L - 8500
Logitech G400 - 1899
Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega - 565
Logitech K200 - 485
APC/Numeric 800VA - 3000
Logitech/Creative 2.1 - 2000

Total - 62257


70k -

AMD FX-8350 - 11950
ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0 - 7150
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
Sapphire HD7870 XT 2GB Boost - 18000
WD Caviar Blue 1TB - 3876
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Seasonic SS-750JS - 5479
Corsair Carbide 200R - 3449
Dell S2240L - 8500
Logitech G400 - 1899
Razer Goliathus Fragged Standard - 799
Logitech K200 - 485
APC/Numeric 1KVA - 4500
Logitech/Creative 2.1 - 2000

Total - 71284


80k -

AMD FX-8350 - 11950
ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 - 10450
Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9R - 4950
Sapphire HD7950 3GB Boost- 22000
WD Caviar Blue 1TB - 3876
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Seasonic SS-750JS - 5479
Corsair Carbide 400R - 4500
Dell S2240L - 8500
Logitech G400 - 1899
Razer Goliathus Fragged Standard - 799
Logitech K200 - 485
APC/Numeric 1KVA - 4500
Logitech/Creative 2.1 - 2000

Total - 82495


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 1, 2012)

*PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

~blank post~


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 1, 2012)

*PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

~blank post~


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 1, 2012)

*PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

~blank post~


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Happy New Year.

Happy New Thread.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

hey where is HD 7970 in 100K config? those who dont wanna go for HD 6950 (2x2GB) CFX @ 32K, they may go for a single HD 7970 which will cost here probably 34.5K


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

wait for availability and actual pricing.

Workstation rigs should have Xeon chips IMHO


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Nice to see this new thread. Belated Happy new year to Jas. 



nilgtx260 said:


> hey where is HD 7970 in 100K config? those who dont wanna go for HD 6950 (2x2GB) CFX @ 32K, they may go for a single HD 7970 which will cost here probably 34.5K



On topic: 7970 isn't available. At first let it come to the market then the suggestion would be better IMO. Otherwise people tend to be confused.


----------



## linuxman (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Thank you so much for the effort. Prices have gone up?


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Prices are up for the last month and a half...!!!!
hope so dollar/rupee ratio comes down in q1 of 2012...!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

happy new year everyone 



nilgtx260 said:


> hey where is HD 7970 in 100K config? those who dont wanna go for HD 6950 (2x2GB) CFX @ 32K, they may go for a single HD 7970 which will cost here probably 34.5K





max_snyper said:


> Prices are up for the last month and a half...!!!!
> hope so dollar/rupee ratio comes down in q1 of 2012...!



this isn't new updated guide. continuing from november-december 
actually i am waiting for 7 series to launch here. 

bu seeing skyrocketing processor prices i think this needs to be updated!


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

can my psu handle 2 6950's?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

no. Get 800w.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



kapilove77 said:


> can my psu handle 2 6950's?



Get SEASONIC SS-850AT 850WATT  @6.2K
Check here 
SeaSonic SS-850AT 850W 80+ BRONZE Certified Power Supply


----------



## Toocool (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

The prices have increased by 20%.. Your 20k RIG actually costs about 25k.. So basically, the whole list is screwed up now..


----------



## aby geek (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

happy new year everyone 

glad to see the ws listings too.

btw what is the chassis in the frst post in the pic?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

looks like a lan li.


----------



## Skud (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

looks like a rosewill.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Toocool said:


> The prices have increased by 20%.. Your 20k RIG actually costs about 25k.. So basically, the whole list is screwed up now..



Exactly why its very bad time to buy anything.



aby geek said:


> btw what is the chassis in the frst post in the pic?



That's just a good pic. Don't worry about chassis.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Toocool said:


> The prices have increased by 20%.. Your 20k RIG actually costs about 25k.. So basically, the whole list is screwed up now..



what if i prove you wrong 
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=3598&category_slug=athlon-ii-x2(its 260 and i have mentioned 250!)
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=31&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=76 (100 rs cheaper)
*www.flipkart.com/computers/compone...ew--&ref=4f2cc94b-58c3-4abf-9c96-5c0ff59d8bb0 (50 rs cheaper)
*www.flipkart.com/computers/compone...Qw--&ref=5da82366-3b58-4675-94f1-39271329c95a (400 more)
*www.theitwares.com/asus-sata-black-internal-writer-p-2087.html
*www.theitwares.com/saga-400w-power-supply-p-806.html
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...egory_id=111&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=177 (MK100 is cheaper)
*deltapage.com/list/index.html (for ups - 175 rs more)

monitor is no longer listed at deltapage though!

so please tell how its 25k?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Jas, I think we need to update the configs of 50K+ configs with the latest prices.
Now the market price of i5 2500K is 13.5K and a good motherboard is around 9.5K with SLI and Crossfire support. You'll be needing a standard after-market 2K+ CPU cooler as the stock Intel Coolers are nothing more than piece of scrap metals and for even normal speed they aren't sufficient enough.

Now we have one option: Phenom II X6 1090T BE processor. The price is now 8.8K in SMC and an after-market cooler like Hyper 212 EVO will cost you around 2K. Regarding performance of 1090T, at stock it is matched with i5 2400 and beats it in almost all the multi-threaded applications except the special ones where AVX instructions are used. Now I really doubt how much you guys are gonna use those kind of apps. And when 1090T is overclocked to 4.1 GHz, it actually performs very close to Gulftown based Intel six core Core i7 980X.
Phenom II X6 1055T and 1090T review
So IMO, 1090T based config is very much justified at the 50K to 70K rigs because of the high price of Intel counterparts.

Here are couple of configs:-

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 8.8K
CM Hyper 212 EVO @ 1.9K
GIGABYTE GA-990XA-UD3 @ 9.5K
Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL @ 1.5K
Seagate 250GB SATA 7200.12 @ 3.5K
Corsair GS600 @ 4K
BenQ G2220HD 21.5" LCD @ 7K
NZXT Source 201 Elite @ 2.2K
ASUS Black 24X DVD Writer @ 1K
Sapphire HD 6950 1GB GDDR5 @ 14.3K
Logitech G400 1800 DPI Gaming Mosue @ 1.3K
Logitech Media Keyboard K200 @ 0.4K
APC 800VA UPS @ 2.8K

Total 59.8K. Now we have a 6 core CPU with unlocked multiplier, a 990X motherboard with SATA III and USB 3.0 and with Crossfire and SLI support, a very good CPU cooler and a powerful Gfx card within 60K. Phenom II X6 can reach 3.7/3.8 GHz with the stock cooler and with a aftermarket cooker, hitting 4.5 GHz is not an issue. So please share your opinios.
Logitech Z313 @ 1.6K


----------



## vijeshv (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Why isn't Amd Llano not considered in making the list?
I am asking because i was planning to go for that in a low budget medium gaming desktop with a budget of 15k for motherboard ram and processor.
Please help me out


----------



## gvamsikris (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Friends please help me out in finalizing the configuration ...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/150800-config-gaming-60k.html

i need a desktop very badly ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

ok cilus. will add them in the update.

llano will also be added vijeshv.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

i think athlon II X4 should be dropped from the configurations as it is very hard to find now.in fact in nehru place the lowest option for phenom II is now quoted at ~Rs.6800 by most shopkeepers.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

looks like only ati radeon fans here...... no nvidia fans like me.... 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohhhhhhhhhhhh........... didn't thought that thailand flood will increase HDD prices by this much.... i had bought 500GB HDD for 2,000rs in june 2010......


----------



## Cilus (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

We are not at all fans to any company, only list those products which offer best performance at a certain price point. Wait for the final configs; you'll see lots of GTX 560 Ti along with the HD 6950.


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

We are not fans....nor we do promote any company....its just the following things we grade a product...

1. what price point a particular product is provided to us.
2.how the product performs.
3.Is it value for money.
4.Is it available in mass quantity. 
5.How is the rma services provided to a product (Important if you live in India) 

If (nvidia)Kepler pawns (amd)Southern Islands...and its priced correctly(i mean competitively)..u'll see many suggestions on keplar than southern islands...as simple as that.


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



pramudit said:


> looks like only ati radeon fans here...... no nvidia fans like me....


Since HD 48xx. ATi/AMD has generally created better graphic cards than nVidia at most price points. And also, they haven't had a *bad* product. nVidia had bad products in GTX 465/470/480/590.



max_snyper said:


> If (nvidia)Kepler pawns (amd)Southern Islands...and its priced correctly(i mean competitively)..u'll see many suggestions on keplar than southern islands...as simple as that.


Don't worry about that. Kepler will be faster than Southern Islands on the cost of a huge die size.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

check these -

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II X2 260|3225
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)|2700
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNK|697
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 400W|1900
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Dell IN1930 (18.5")|5300
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1275
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1162
|
*Total*
|22875
Note - 
rev 3.1 of Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P is better. rev 4.0 cuts on phases to 3+1 instead of 4+1. 

*Optional upgrades for 20k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 25k (Best for office work, multimedia)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD A6-3500|4650
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2H|4500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNK|697
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 400W|1900
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Dell IN1930 (18.5")|5300
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1275
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1162
|
*Total*
|26100
Note - 
Another option is AMD Phenom II X2 560 @ 4900 and Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1) @ 2700.

*Optional upgrades for 25k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X2 560|4900
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)|2700
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNK|697
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6770|7260
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 400W|1900
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1275
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1162
|
*Total*
|32360
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6790-2PM2D1GD5|8700
Note - 
rev 3.1 of Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P is better. rev 4.0 cuts on phases to 3+1 instead of 4+1. 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*



more soon!

athlons are not available. 
and phenom 840 is 6k now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

how about this budget option for those preferring intel & plan to upgrade to ivy-league with no plan of overclocking.


processor|pentium g620(sandybridge based) 2.6GHz|3500
motherboard|intel DH61WW|3600
also it seems that market(nehru place) & online shops are increasingly getting the rev 4.0 & many shops(online as well) don't provide any info about which version are they selling.since rev 3.1 is older revision it is expected that all new shipments to market are 4.0 & will eventually replace the 3.1 version.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

*@ Jaskanwar*

Buddy scrape off the faster dual cores and stick with slower  quad cores for the 30k config. Games are really becoming multicore optimized and dual cores won't be cutting it anymore that too without the support to handle more than two threads.

x4 will be fine here.

Are you touting for the X2 560 to unlock?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

batman athlons are not available anymore anywhere. 

whitestar_999 ok.
actually smc has mentioned rev on their site. a 880g gbt is available in 4.0 and 3.1 rev but they have updated 3.1 to 4.0 for the above board sadly.

BTW phenom 555 and athlon 245 are available at prime. remaining money at saga II 500 which is 300 bucks more!

AMD Processor in India | Buy Processor Online at cheap Price


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^ Oh man i've been out for too long. Then we can suggest llano quadcores instead. Make a 30k llano config buddy. Its best for this budget imo.

Lets not suggest expensive dual cores anymore.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

but batman llano tri core 3500 is there for 4650. quad is 6250 which will cut on gpu.

till 40k -


Spoiler



*Motherboard Notes -*
1. rev 3.1 of Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P is better for overclocking. rev 4.0 cuts on phases to 3+1 instead of 4+1. Also rev3.1 hits its capability threshold with an x6 at 1.45V - 

protective shutdown at this point despite cooling. And rev3.1 supports 140w processors onstead of 95w support of rev4.0. So try to find rev31 of that board. 
2. Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H also has same case. rev3.1 is better. has 4+1 phase design and supports 140w processors and oppsoed to 95w support and 3+1 phase of rev4.0.

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x2 245|2650
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)|2700
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNK|697
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Dell IN1930 (18.5")|5300
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1275
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1162
|
*Total*
|22600
*Optional upgrades for 20k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Pentium G620|3550
*Motherboard*
|GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2-B3|3450
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 25k (Best for office work, multimedia)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD A6-3500|4650
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2H|4500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNK|697
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Dell IN1930 (18.5")|5300
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1275
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1162
|
*Total*
|26400
Note - 
Another option is AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE @ 4500 and Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1) @ 2700.

*Optional upgrades for 25k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE|4500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)|2700
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNK|697
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6770|7260
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1275
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1162
|
*Total*
|32160
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1193
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6790-2PM2D1GD5|8700
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE|4500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)|2700
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1193
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC|9750
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1162
|
*Total*
|36871
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 40k (Mid range gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 970 BE|6400
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H (rev. 3.1)|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1193
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC|9750
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|42539
*Optional upgrades for 70k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3(rev. 3.1)|4800
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^ nice change in 25K rig. 
A6 3500 would be more than enough for a 25K rig.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but batman llano tri core 3500 is there for 4650. quad is 6250 which will cut on gpu.
> 
> till 40k -
> 
> ...



Hmmm then there's no option. But a card like 6770 needs a quadcore and will perform better in bf3 and other future titles. A person spending so much on a dual core will perish imo. My suggestion is to increase the budget a bit and atleast add the tri core llano. The difference between 25k and 35k config should only be the gpu. That's my take buddy.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Jas, I was thinking if it is possible to fit a AMD llano based Dual core in the 20K segment. Came up with the following one but reached 23K actually. Check it out:
AMD A4-3400 (2.7 GHz, 1 MB L2 Cache) @ 3.9K
Radeon HD 6410D Gfx (160 SPs)
Biostar A55ML+ @ 3.45K
G-skill RipjawX 1600 MHz 2 GB @ 0.7K
WD Blue 250GB @ 3.7K
Acer G195HQV 18.5" LCD @ 4.7K
FSP SAGA II 400W @ 1.9K
LG 22X SATA DVD R/W @ 0.9K
Logitech MK100 @ 0.5K
Altec Lancing BXR1221 @ 1K
Zebronics Bijli W/O PSU @ 1.2K
Zebronics 600VA @ 1.275K


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^ Yup this is better one and even has a better ondie gpu. It will provide a very good multimedia experience for first time pc buyers.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

And here goes the 30K config. Modified the Display, Gfx card mainly. I have included a GTS 450 Cyclone edition which is on the par with HD 6770 because of its factory overclocking and the price is 500 bucks less. But these cost cutting enabled me to put a True Quad core Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Processor as per the Public Demand  Also added SAGA II 500W PSU and 4 GB Ram

Here it goes:-

AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 6.4K
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1) @ 2.7K
Corsair 1333 MHz 4GB Value Ram @ 1.1K
WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX @ 3.7K
LG 22X DVD R/W @ 0.9K
ACer G205H 20" LCD (DVI, VGA) @ 5.3K
MSI Cyclone GTS 450 1GB GDDR5 @ 6.7K
FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2.2K
Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu) @ 1.2K
Zebronics 600VA @ 1.275K
Altec Lancing BXR1221 @ 1K

Total 33.75K. Speaker and Display prices are from Deltapage.com.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^ Yes this can be suggested .

I have a highend config in mind for potential buyers into serious multithreading:



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7-3930K Processor(6 cores/12 threads) (12M Cache, 3.20 GHz)|36000
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-U12P-SE2|3750
*Motherboard*
|Asus P9X79 |19000
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL x 4|6600 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 2GB PCIE * 2 Crossfire/Radeon 7970|30000 approx
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|4200
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6300
*Case*
|Lancool PC-K62 Black/Corsair Carbide 400R|5250
*Monitor*
|Benq G2420HD|10000
*Mouse*
|Razer DeathAdder Black|1950
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Sidewinder X4|2300
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Alpha L - Speed/Control|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
* Total*
|134900
Tell me your opinions guys. Should we include this for serious multithreading performance?


----------



## Skud (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Make it 16GB RipjawsZ for quad channel, another 3-4k doesn't matter.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^ Yes nice suggestion skud. I forgot about the x79 platform. Thanks for reminding me mate. I feel like i'm back after a long time and seem to have forgotten most basics.
Config edited.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Cilus said:


> Jas, I was thinking if it is possible to fit a AMD llano based Dual core in the 20K segment. Came up with the following one but reached 23K actually. Check it out:
> AMD A4-3400 (2.7 GHz, 1 MB L2 Cache) @ 3.9K
> Radeon HD 6410D Gfx (160 SPs)
> Biostar A55ML+ @ 3.45K
> ...





Cilus said:


> And here goes the 30K config. Modified the Display, Gfx card mainly. I have included a GTS 450 Cyclone edition which is on the par with HD 6770 because of its factory overclocking and the price is 500 bucks less. But these cost cutting enabled me to put a True Quad core Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Processor as per the Public Demand  Also added SAGA II 500W PSU and 4 GB Ram
> 
> Here it goes:-
> 
> ...



buddy i am trying to somewhat bring prices close to budgets 

@batman


> Hmmm then there's no option. But a card like 6770 needs a quadcore and will perform better in bf3 and other future titles.



nope. depends on game to game. but BF3 performs same from 2600k to phenom II x2. *www.techspot.com/review/458-battlefield-3-performance/page7.html
it needs 2 cores atleast though. see how usage is maxed out on dual cores.

but yes quad will be good for future. 

and BTW we had a poll which decided nothing above 100k 

and just found out Pentium G620 is better than phenom II x2
*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/120?vs=406

but its not better than athlon tri cores. *www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/119?vs=406

found some nice llano oc guides too -
*hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=30754
they oced 3500 to 3.7GHz from 2.1ghz! killer!!

@all
so what do you think of these -



Spoiler



*Motherboard Notes -*
1. rev 3.1 of Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P is better for overclocking. rev 4.0 cuts on phases to 3+1 instead of 4+1. Also rev3.1 hits its capability threshold with an x6 at 1.45V 

protective shutdown at this point despite cooling. And rev3.1 supports 140w processors onstead of 95w support of rev4.0. So try to find rev3.1 of that board. 
2. Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H also has same case. rev3.1 is better. has 4+1 phase design and supports 140w processors and oppsoed to 95w support and 3+1 phase of rev4.0.

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x2 245|2650
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)|2700
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNK|697
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Dell IN1930 (18.5")|5300
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1275
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|22438
*Optional upgrades for 20k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Pentium G620|3550
*Motherboard*
|GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2-B3|3450
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 25k (Best for office work, multimedia)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD A6-3500|4650
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2H|4500
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-10666CL9S-2GBXL|836
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Dell IN1930 (18.5")|5300
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1275
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|26377
*Optional upgrades for 25k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Pentium G620|3550
*Motherboard*
|GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2-B3|3450
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNK|697
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6770|7260
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1275
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|31798
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1193
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6790-2PM2D1GD5|8700
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD A6-3500|4650
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2H|4500
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1665
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6790-2PM2D1GD5|8700
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|36981
*Optional overclocking upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper 212 Evo|1900
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 40k (Mid range gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 970 BE|6400
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H (rev. 3.1)|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1193
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC|9750
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|42539
*Optional overclocking upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper 212 Evo|1900
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3(rev. 3.1)|4800
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

*@ Jaskanwar*

Yes jas i remember the poll. *But i think we can bend some rules for good.* We cannot restrict the configs in this forum to be gaming oriented only. Giving a 30k + extra for a worthwhile config in this guide is not bad at all imo. Since x79 is a different platform altogether and has a lots of pros over 2600k in the multithreading scenario which is hard to ignore.

Since 3930k is relatively priced lower than the lot expensive big brother 3960k, i thought its a worthwhile addition to this guide for people looking at a powerful workstation,gaming or computing system which runs in heavily threaded environments. Thus thought of giving a config.

There's no harm really adding that imo. See if you can modify some components and add better ones and maybe include a workstation version of the same. You can consult other members about this buddy.

About budget cpu's, pentium g620 makes sense for budget systems as it has more instruction sets than outgoing amd phenom 2 dual cores. Tricores are better but cilus was saying they are not available anymore. See if you can fit some llano tricores like A6 3500.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



> About budget cpu's, pentium g620 makes sense for budget systems as it has more instruction sets than outgoing amd phenom 2 dual cores. Tricores are better but cilus was saying they are not available anymore. See if you can fit some llano tricores like A6 350



thats what i did if you check spoiler.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^ Yes looks good. And what about sandybridge-E ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^err..ok 

suggestions on these -


*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|11150
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL B3|5750
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1193
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11750
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Mouse*
|Logitech G400|1300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard K200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|55289


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x6 1090T|8800
*Motherboard*
|Asus M5A88-V EVO|8050
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1665
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11750
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Mouse*
|Logitech G400|1300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard K200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|55711
how to reduce cost?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^ I can't find a way to reduce prices. Prices have really increased a lot and there's hardly we can do anything. Let these be like this only.

Btw APC 800VA for 2.8k?? Where buddy?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

components like zebronics bijli are very hard to find in nehru place delhi & there is a very high probability that an avg/1st time buyer will get a wrong rev of motherboard.keeping all these in mind & a preference for intel here is my config based on my experience in nehru place.all the components are easy to find in nehru place & almost no chance of getting it wrong.



processor|pentium G620|3500
motherboard|intel DH61WW with pci slot|3600
ram|4gb corsair 1333|1200
hard disk|seagate 250gb|3600
dvd rw|sony or lg|900
psu|FSP SAGA II 400W|2000
cabinet|generic/mora|500
ups|intex 600VA|1200
monitor|16" LED SAMSUNG or LG|4100
speaker|CREATIVE SBS A235 2.1|1000
mouse|generic/intex optical usb|150
keyboard|generic ps/2|150
total:21900 with an option to upgrade to ivy league ivy bridge in future  (miss the good old days of clarkdale,wolfdale..)

all components are named the way in which there is no confusion.either a shopkeeper will tell you he has intel dh61ww with pci slot or not.no confusion regarding revisions etc.processor & mobo can be bought from PL computers,nehru place(authorized intel dealer).intex usb mouse can be bought from any small shop.rest of the components can be bought from cost to cost,nehru place.fsp saga II need to be purchased online from theitwares but if you can find it at PL computers you can get it for ~1750.

pentium G620 operating temps & power consumption are very close to core i3 2100T so i have chosen a cheap cabinet,ups & 400W power supply as these are enough.even a generic 500W supply which costs ~650 is enough for this system but i chose not to include it.this system is faster than similarly priced dual core phenom with good enough onboard graphics more powerful than 760G.Llano graphics is better than intel but pentium G processor has better core performance.at this budget config only those who play games find llano better which in my opinion is a minority because even a decent gamer wiil get at least a ~3000 graphics card to play games.for rest intel config is the better option with everything running at stock speeds & no plan of overclocking.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

ivy league eh? Are you sure?  

The 3930k is a bad chip. Go Xeon (SB-EP).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

whitestar thanks for config. will look into that. 

batman its some other version of 2.8k. dont know. someone posted it


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

@vicky: Instead of 3930K, use 3960X which will make that 1.5L rig. Users who can buy buy 3930K, can easily afford the superior 3960X without any problem.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



d6bmg said:


> @vicky: Instead of 3930K, use 3960X which will make that 1.5L rig. Users who can buy buy 3930K, can easily afford the superior 3960X without any problem.



Man.....are you sure....??

*Intel Core i7-3930K Processor (12M Cache, 3.20 GHz) costs Rs.36K/-*
*Intel Core i7-3960X Processor Extreme Edition costs 60K*

Its not just mere 2-5k difference, 30K diff. is huge.3930K is normal BMW and other is Ferrari


----------



## Cilus (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Extreme Gamer said:


> ivy league eh? Are you sure?
> 
> The 3930k is a bad chip. Go Xeon (SB-EP).



Could you provide here some links or online shops in India where xeons are available? 

Actually we want configs that can be purchased from here only.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

You can get Xeons in India.

Bitfang has some but the LGA2011 line will come in a few months.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Tenida said:


> Man.....are you sure....??
> 
> *Intel Core i7-3930K Processor (12M Cache, 3.20 GHz) costs Rs.36K/-*
> *Intel Core i7-3960X Processor Extreme Edition costs 60K*
> ...



I've mentioned na, the total price would be around 1.5L once the rupee-dollar ratio stabilizes.



Extreme Gamer said:


> You can get Xeons in India.



At kolkata, one have to pre-order them through Intel Supply Chain of retailers.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



d6bmg said:


> At kolkata, one have to pre-order them through Intel Supply Chain of retailers.



My point holds: you CAN get Xeons in India


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^ But I'm sure price will be in the higher side. :'-(


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



d6bmg said:


> ^^ But I'm sure price will be in the higher side. :'-(



About par with the 3960X mate


----------



## vickybat (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Extreme Gamer said:


> My point holds: you CAN get Xeons in India



Not a practical option. Imo nothing should be mentioned in this guide which is not practically viable easily.

Nothing is wrong with the 3930x chip.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



> Not a practical option


neither is spending 1.3 lakh or above on a home pc build


----------



## Tenida (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



d6bmg said:


> I've mentioned na, the total price would be around 1.5L once the rupee-dollar ratio stabilizes.



Wtf!! 60K for a processor  is not worth for home use... BTW. how was the syndey trip??


----------



## Skud (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Nor even 36k. Plus additional platform cost.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

*@ whitestar_999*

Well its a special case for a certain kind of usage. You don't add server components for a home build do you? 

3930x is relatively cheaper than its big brother and performs nearly same. In heavily multithreaded environments, its 50% more performance than 2600k. Also not to forget the additional lanes and memory bandwidth the x79 platform brings with it.

Its not a general build but meant for professionals and gamers who don't mind spending more for a particular usage. In that sense, i said getting a xeon isn't practical. It wasn't money.


----------



## Skud (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Professionals (or if you are talking about workstations) would most probably prefer a Xeon over SNB-E.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



vickybat said:


> Not a practical option. Imo nothing should be mentioned in this guide which is not practically viable easily.
> 
> Nothing is wrong with the 3930x chip.



Then you dont know anything about it.

It is a BINNED CPU. It is not the "extreme chip" you were looking for. Unlike Gulftown, which truly was an extreme chip, this is the waste maal of the server/WS line. It is an octa-core with two of the cores disabled, to keep the thermal envelope in check.

Its is like the GTX 480 in many ways.

Maybe future revisions wont be binned, but at its current form I would not touch the 3930k/3960x.

Professionals need high performance _reliable chips._ The Xeon line provides that; the SB-E line doesn't.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Skud said:


> Professionals (or if you are talking about workstations) would most probably prefer a Xeon over SNB-E.



I didn't mention professionals only. What about gamers cum professionals? Will a xeon help them? Not a viable option imo.
Did previous gen gulftown home users went for xeons for a system build? You have to get a server motherboard as well. That simply isn't practicality.



Extreme Gamer said:


> *Then you dont know anything about it.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe i don't know then can you make me know. It would be good if you provide some trustworthy links to support your claims. If its true then it would be an interesting piece of info for the entire tdf universe. I'm waiting friend.....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

google is your friend
Sandy Bridge-E hits the market with more cores, more threads


> The Sandy Bridge E desktop parts may have six cores and up to 15 MiB cache, but the die itself has eight cores and 20 MiB cache (and with 2.2 billion transistors, is even larger than AMD's 2 billion transistor Bulldozer die). Some of those cores and cache are disabled for the desktop processors. For the server-oriented Xeon processors, they'll all be enabled. The Xeon parts are due to ship with the Xeon E5 branding, and model numbers from 2603 to 2690.



2 disabled cores in new Sandy Bridge-E  - mersenneforum.org


> It is all about yield. A percentage of parts emerge from the wafer stage with defects. Rather than throw away every faulty die they determine if there are enough working sub-parts to make a usable whole-part but with less core(s)/cache(s). Die that emerge with everything working perfectly are sold as the top line version, other die have the non-functional core(s)/cache(s) disabled and sold as cheaper versions.



Intel Core i7-3960X Review: Sandy Bridge-E And X79 Express : Say Hello To The PC Hardware Trophy Wife


> When Sandy Bridge-E surfaces as Xeon, it’ll offer up to eight processing cores and 20 MB of shared L3 cache. As a desktop CPU, however, it’s limited to as many as six cores and up to 15 MB of shared L3. Intel achieves this by disabling two cores and four of the die’s 16 slices of shared L3 cache.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Extreme Gamer said:


> My point holds: you CAN get Xeons in India



Go Gaming! | GolchhaIT.com


----------



## vickybat (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^ Jas they are older westmere xeons and not sandybridge.

*@ Whitestar_999*

My point is not getting a full yield or disabling 2 cores doesn't make desktop sandybridge-E bad chips at all. Maybe intel will unveil full yield octacore chips when the need arises.

Does this mean 3930k is not a worthy purchase for the purpose?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^i know


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Look, it does make it a bad chip.

You are getting the tail-end of Xeon chips, and not the central portion of i7 chips. Intel is being unable to keep temperatures in control, so the worst of the lot is being sold as SB-E.

If you look at the wikipedia SB list, you will see a huge number of LGA 2011 chips, of which the majority is 6-core. What does this tell you?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

whats price of zebronics kite?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

*@Extreme Gamer*

It doesn't tell me anything. I'm saying give us a proof that its a bad chip and has stability issues. Don't claim them yourself or draw conclusions. Show us one link where its written 3930k is a bad chip and should not be purchased due to thermal issues and all that.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Then you havent understood anything.

Sandy Bridge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sandy Bridge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Comprehend.

LGA 2011 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

What stability issues are you talking about? I never said it was a non-functional chip 

Why do you think they disabled two cores? To improve yields and keep temps under control. In the SB-EP (Xeon) production run, these are the chips that fail to even pass Xeon certifications.

Gulftown on the other hand had chips that were truly top of the line.

3930k should have been priced at 20k, the 3820 at 14000 and the 3960X shouldnt exist.

lastly, for the sake of this thread, any further arguments should be done in PMs.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



whitestar_999 said:


> processor|pentium G620|3500
> motherboard|intel DH61WW with pci slot|3600
> ram|4gb corsair 1333|1200
> hard disk|seagate 250gb|3600
> ...



buddy i planned this -


Spoiler





*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x2 245|2650
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)|2700
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNK|697
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|Generic|500
*Monitor*
|Dell IN1930 (18.5")|5300
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Amkette ClASSIC DUO|406
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1275
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|21644
*Optional upgrades for 20k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Pentium G620|3550
*Motherboard*
|GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2-B3|3450
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850



look, a person doing office work wont notice any difference between G620 and x2 245. 
but a larger monitor is better choice imo here as doing casual gaming or multimedia is more enjoyable on bigger screens. 

i have mentioned G620 as optional upgrade which will suffice imo.

what do you think of this everyone?

*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 970 BE|6400
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3(rev. 3.1)|4800
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1665
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB PCIE|14500
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|51361
initially i used core i5 2400/phenom 1090t but they exceeded cost -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|11150
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL B3|5750
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1193
*Graphic Card*
|HIS IceQ X H687QN1G2M|11100
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|53139


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x6 1090T|8800
*Motherboard*
|Asus M5A88-V EVO|8050
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1665
*Graphic Card*
|HIS IceQ X H687QN1G2M|11100
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|53561
what say?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

good config & you are right.i only prefer G620 because of its better capability to handle high bit rate 10bit h264 videos(rare & only found in japanese anime releases).if not for this i too would have gone with amd dual core system.

edit:just a thought but it should be mentioned that getting NZXT cabinets out of mumbai will add ~400-600 to the final price as shipping charges depending on the site you buy from.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Tenida said:


> Wtf!! 60K for a processor  is not worth for home use...:evil



Yeah, we all know.  2600K is the max need for home uses.



> : BTW. how was the syndey trip??



Was good although it was mainly a business related trip. Not much of site-seeing. 

BTW, Australia sucks as a place for buying electronic hardware.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

d6, I thought sydney was crap. Very congested.

Melbourne on the other hand, mmm.

India is worse for electronics. You have to go to the right places in Australia for electronics: JB Hifi, DickSmith etc.

Guys I am gonna order a G1. Assassin mobo. Opinions?


----------



## Candlestick (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Hello Everyone!

I am looking to buy a new computer (without monitor, keyboard, mouse and speakers). Budget  = Rs.20000

From the first page of this thread, i got this :

*i44.tinypic.com/j13his.jpg

I do not want the things in red-box, so 41625-6950-700-1800-1625 = 30550.

I am looking for 500 GB or 1TB Hard Disk instead of 250 GB as mentioned in the above pic.

Is it possible to use Intel Core i3 2100 instead of AMD Phenom II X4 955. From AnandTech - Bench - CPU , overall Intel i3 2100 ratings looks better (though, i do not know anything about the Benchmarks used)
Also, please tell me cheaper alternative Graphic Card and Case, so that i can reduce the cost. (I am not a gamer)

Thanks


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^your purpose of rig?



whitestar_999 said:


> good config & you are right.i only prefer G620 because of its better capability to handle high bit rate 10bit h264 videos(rare & only found in japanese anime releases).if not for this i too would have gone with amd dual core system.
> 
> edit:just a thought but it should be mentioned that getting NZXT cabinets out of mumbai will add ~400-600 to the final price as shipping charges depending on the site you buy from.



thanks buddy. and thanks for that info. 
about shipping, that to be handled in buyers thread 

@all
what about 50k? --
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...19-pc-buying-guide-2012-q1-3.html#post1558127

MUST WATCH!
[YOUTUBE]XkrZjYjP6OU[/YOUTUBE]
AnandTech - Intel Core i7 3820 Review: $285 Quad-Core Sandy Bridge E


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

both intel & amd configs are good at ~50k price point.those who just want to focus on playing games without any plan of overclocking & not using heavily multi threaded applications can go for intel i5 2400 if high temps or power consumption is a factor.rest can go for phenom II & in cases where heavy multi threading support is needed X6 is a good option.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



d6bmg said:


> ^^ But I'm sure price will be in the higher side. :'-(



not at all...



whitestar_999 said:


> google is your friend
> Sandy Bridge-E hits the market with more cores, more threads
> 
> 
> ...



*A more plausible explanation would be that Intel is using MCM in SBE. A native 8 core die is simply - Unreal/Unfeasible/Impossible/Insane(many more adjectives come to mind.. but I think u got my point?!)!!! MCM would also explain the 4channel memory..*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Guys I am gonna order a G1. Assassin mobo. Opinions?



Do it ASAP!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Those who are recommending FSP 500w to people: do note that it uses a 4 pin ATX connector. Some people might start getting into the habit of checking the connectors and features before running blind and posting it around without even thinking. 

Just my 2 cents .


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

lionking, intel has made 10 core xeons before.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Extreme gamer - Yea, they have made 12 core server cpus too...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

the point is that the production run's target is an 8 core processor. We did not get quad core gulftown chips


----------



## linuxman (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Intel Core i5 2500k is only 11700? Is it from primeabgb.com?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Extreme Gamer - No no the target is not at all more than 6 core be it intel or amd. 

Here is how 8/10/12 cores are achieved..... AMD MCM Opteron(Socket G34 LO-LGA 1944 pin) you can see 2 processor die in a single chip packaging.... intel does the same... for higher core count cpus.... 

*info.nuje.de/mcm.jpg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



$$Lionking$$ said:


> Extreme Gamer - No no the target is not at all more than 6 core be it intel or amd.
> 
> Here is how 8/10/12 cores are achieved..... AMD MCM Opteron(Socket G34 LO-LGA 1944 pin) you can see 2 processor die in a single chip packaging.... intel does the same... for higher core count cpus....
> 
> *info.nuje.de/mcm.jpg



You would be correct for i7 Gen. 1.

Right now they use the laser for SB-E.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

they use laser for what?!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

You've never heard of it?!

High precision lasers are used to separate faulty segments from the main circuit so that the bad chips can still be sold. It can also be done to keep the products within the thermal envelope.

Why do you think intel has 20 (exaggeration, more like 12-15)different processors from the same die?

The part you mentioned is used in case yields are very good, so as to substantiate numbers. Bloomfield got that treatment; one QPI link was ignored except to keep the processor components in sync. After that it gets physically disabled.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Too much off topic discussion is going on. This is not a right place to discuss procerssor architecture, so please don't continue the fighting here.

And Extreme Gamer, The laser cut part... I didn't understand the relevance of it. I guess Lionking is telling that 6+ core chips are basically Multi-Chip Package (Like the Pentium D processors), having 4 to 8 cores per module in the package. Could you please elaborate a little?


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

I would like to ask why you guys did not considered AMD FX series processors, mainly the FX8120 and 8150, as according to me they should be included in high end budgets, as their price vs. performance is better than intel's price vs. performance i think...


----------



## vickybat (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^ Nope they are not recommended and they don't offer good performance for the price.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



The Sorcerer said:


> Those who are recommending FSP 500w to people: do note that it uses a 4 pin ATX connector. Some people might start getting into the habit of checking the connectors and features before running blind and posting it around without even thinking.
> 
> Just my 2 cents .



no, see this -
Imageshack - 71822298.jpg
4+4 pin 

BTW which psu is this?
Buy Corsair Builder Series VS 450 Power Supply in Mumbai India


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but it was such a vfm psu



I've said it before: I know about 400w unit, that is similar to Gigabyte Superb 460. Anything other than that with FSP is something I don't know. I don't know what vfm part you're referring to, but that 500w unit was always 4 pin ATX connector.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

sorcy post updated 

bigger image -
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

but yes the FSP Saga II 400 uses 4 pin connector. i used it before.


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Can anybody explain me logicwise why AMD FX series processors have not been recommended?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Shivam24 said:


> Can anybody explain me logicwise why AMD FX series processors have not been recommended?



a Phenom II 1100T BE beats FX8120 in most things.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...6-1100t-versus-fx-8120-performance-guide.html


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Extreme Gamer - Yeah... I was saying what Cilus explained... So I cudnt figure out where did lasers come from??!  hehehe.. 

anyways...  any update on Asus situation? 

Shivam - FX 8120 shud be definitely considered... because every week here atleast 5  guys are coming and saying hey we want a rendering machine.... and for less than 2500k... and with 8 cores 8120 definitely deserves a mention!!!



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> a Phenom II 1100T BE beats FX8120 in most things.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...6-1100t-versus-fx-8120-performance-guide.html



Jaskanwar - Bhai, 1100T beats it in most things but in purely core oriented apps the case is reversed.... isnt it??


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> a Phenom II 1100T BE beats FX8120 in most things.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...6-1100t-versus-fx-8120-performance-guide.html



i am not asking to replace amd with amd FX, but with intel i5/7 in your high end gaming configs.
please visit the link:
AMD FX Competitive Comparison
if the reasons stated in above link are true then why not suggest AMD FX series, if these are false, then give me the proof...
as they seems to be better than i5/i7 series, ....


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Shivam24 said:


> i am not asking to replace amd with amd FX, but with intel i5/7 in your *high end gaming configs*.
> if these are false, then give me the proof...
> as they seems to be better than i5/i7 series, ....



  8150 vs 2500k
8150 vs 2600k

Count it yourself & see which is better...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

There is a 4 pin 500w FSP unit that is available easily. If anyone is recommending it, mention the series as well. I am not sure of the rev version either, but keep these in mind before recommending it to anyone.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Shivam24 said:


> i am not asking to replace amd with amd FX, but with intel i5/7 in your high end gaming configs.
> please visit the link:
> AMD FX Competitive Comparison
> if the reasons stated in above link are true then why not suggest AMD FX series, if these are false, then give me the proof...
> as they seems to be better than i5/i7 series, ....



The link you provided comes from amd themselves and its to bias people. Read unbiased and neutral reviews to know more.


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



MegaMind said:


> 8150 vs 2500k
> 8150 vs 2600k
> 
> Count it yourself & see which is better...



but don't you see there is a price difference of 3k between 8150 and 2600k, which you have just compared in above link, Provided below is the link of a leading shop in Delhi, prices given are final, inclusive all taxes...
*www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf
now you tell me which is better...

OK FINE, I HAVE SEARCHED FOR THE COMPARISONS BETWEEN 2500 AND 8150, AND ITS BEEN CLEAR TO ME THAT 8150 IS A DISSAPOINTMENT...
AMD FX-8150 vs. Core i5-2500K and Core i7-2600K CPU Review | Hardware Secrets
Power Consumption: FX 8150 v i5 2500k v i7 2600k | KitGuru
AMD Bulldozer FX Processors Benchmark Results vs Core i7 2600K - Lenzfire
ISSUE SOLVED!!!!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

How many of you guys know about this: *svgtech.net


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

intel doesn't follow that design. During fabbing, they either don't focus on unwanted segments beyond synchronization(lasting off the rudimentary section later) or they laser off bad segments of failed chips to get some ROI.

If AMD's method was followed, LGA 2011 would not be shared by both desktop and server. Traditionally intel's designs have not been as modular as amd's.

No update on asus situation


----------



## vickybat (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



The Sorcerer said:


> How many of you guys know about this: svg tech



Nope didn't knew about this. Are they good?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



The Sorcerer said:


> There is a 4 pin 500w FSP unit that is available easily. If anyone is recommending it, mention the series as well. I am not sure of the rev version either, but keep these in mind before recommending it to anyone.



its not Saga II 500. its Saga+ 500R you are talking about.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

check till 70k - 



Spoiler



*Motherboard Notes -*
1. rev 3.1 of Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P is better for overclocking. rev 4.0 cuts on phases to 3+1 instead of 4+1. Also rev3.1 hits its capability threshold with an x6 at 1.45V protective shutdown at this point despite cooling. And rev3.1 supports 140w processors onstead of 95w support of rev4.0. So try to find rev3.1 of that board. 

2. Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H also has same case. rev3.1 is better. has 4+1 phase design and supports 140w processors and oppsoed to 95w support and 3+1 phase of rev4.0.

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x2 245|2650
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)|2700
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNK|697
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|Generic|500
*Monitor*
|Dell IN1930 (18.5")|5300
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Amkette ClASSIC DUO|406
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1275
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|21644
*Optional upgrades for 20k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Pentium G620|3550
*Motherboard*
|GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2-B3|3450
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 25k (Best for office work, multimedia)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD A6-3500|4650
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2H|4500
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-10666CL9S-2GBXL|836
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Dell IN1930 (18.5")|5300
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Amkette ClASSIC DUO|406
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1275
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|26283
*Optional upgrades for 25k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Pentium G620|3550
*Motherboard*
|GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2-B3|3450
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNK|697
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6770 1GB GDDR5|7260
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Amkette ClASSIC DUO|406
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1275
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|31704
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1193
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6790-2PM2D1GD5|8700
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD A6-3500|4650
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2H|4500
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1665
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6790-2PM2D1GD5|8700
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Amkette ClASSIC DUO|406
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|36887
*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper 212 Evo|1900
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 40k (Mid range gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 970 BE|6400
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H (rev. 3.1)|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1193
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC|9750
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|42539
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper 212 Evo|1900
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3(rev. 3.1)|4800
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|11150
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL B3|5750
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1193
*Graphic Card*
|HIS IceQ X H687QN1G2M|11100
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|53139
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 60k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k |13000
*Motherboard*
|Biostar TZ68K+|7426
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1665
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 Dirt3 Edition 2GB|16050
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|61987
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 70k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k |13000
*Motherboard*
|Biostar TZ68K+|7426
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1665
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 Dirt3 Edition 2GB|16050
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6300
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (USB 3.0 version)|5500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1450
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard K200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
*Total*
|72207



Biostar TZ68K+ review -
Biostar TZ68K+ - Energy-Efficient LGA1155 Mainboard for Thrifty Users - X-bit labs


----------



## Cilus (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Jas, in the Sub 50K one, I think we can go with AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 8.8K + CM Hyper 212 EVO @ 2K combo. This config really offers better tweaking capability and Multi-threaded performance than i5 2400.


----------



## saz (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



The Sorcerer said:


> How many of you guys know about this: svg tech


well, I was following this guy last year on another forum (here) who was
 working on the Liquid cooling project but I was not sure if his project was successful as the website link was not working. But glad to see he was finally able to come up with successful liquid cooling solution


----------



## Brazen (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



linuxman said:


> Intel Core i5 2500k is only 11700? Is it from primeabgb.com?



Yes same question here Any online Store where We can buy 2500K for this price ???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

MSI Active Phase Control blowing



Cilus said:


> Jas, in the Sub 50K one, I think we can go with AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 8.8K + CM Hyper 212 EVO @ 2K combo. This config really offers better tweaking capability and Multi-threaded performance than i5 2400.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...19-pc-buying-guide-2012-q1-3.html#post1558127



Brazen said:


> Yes same question here Any online Store where We can buy 2500K for this price ???



updates are coming.

guys is Intel Core i7 2600K worth at 18.9k for 100k rig? or 2500k + 7970.


----------



## d3p (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

2500k + Asus P8Z68 Pro + 7970....My Vote.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

d3p5kor, agreed, but no asus. see service/RMA section.

it will be Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3R @ 12.2k


----------



## d3p (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^ Yes i heard the RMA Nightmares...

Then is there any wrong with MSI GD80..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

msi i am better avoiding. 
MSI Active Phase Control blowing


> P67A-GD80 death too (blow phase on picture)* no overclocking no manual phase changing only max power saving choose*... After run game (Crysis 2) smells and blows up. As well as my 2600K ES now death



they should atleast dont make such softwares!

*check them out -*



Spoiler



*Motherboard Notes -*
1. rev 3.1 of Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P is better for overclocking. rev 4.0 cuts on phases to 3+1 instead of 4+1. Also rev3.1 hits its capability threshold with an x6 at 1.45V protective shutdown at this point despite cooling. And rev3.1 supports 140w processors onstead of 95w support of rev4.0. So try to find rev3.1 of that board. 

2. Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H also has same case. rev3.1 is better. has 4+1 phase design and supports 140w processors and oppsoed to 95w support and 3+1 phase of rev4.0.

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x2 245|2650
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)|2700
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNK|697
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|Generic|500
*Monitor*
|Dell IN1930 (18.5")|5300
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Amkette ClASSIC DUO|406
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1275
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|21644
*Optional upgrades for 20k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Pentium G620|3550
*Motherboard*
|GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2-B3|3450
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 25k (Best for office work, multimedia)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD A6-3500|4650
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2H|4500
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-10666CL9S-2GBXL|836
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Dell IN1930 (18.5")|5300
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Amkette ClASSIC DUO|406
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1275
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|26283
*Optional upgrades for 25k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Pentium G620|3550
*Motherboard*
|GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2-B3|3450
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNK|697
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6770 1GB GDDR5|7260
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Amkette ClASSIC DUO|406
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1275
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|31704
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1193
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6790-2PM2D1GD5|8700
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD A6-3500|4650
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2H|4500
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1665
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6790-2PM2D1GD5|8700
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Amkette ClASSIC DUO|406
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|36887
*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper 212 Evo|1900
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 40k (Mid range gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 970 BE|6400
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H (rev. 3.1)|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1193
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC|9750
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|42539
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper 212 Evo|1900
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3(rev. 3.1)|4800
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|11150
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL B3|5750
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1193
*Graphic Card*
|HIS IceQ X H687QN1G2M|11100
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|53139


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x6 1090T|8800
*Motherboard*
|Asus M5A88-V EVO|8050
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1665
*Graphic Card*
|HIS IceQ X H687QN1G2M|11100
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|53561
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper 212 Evo|1900
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 60k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k |13000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68P-DS3|8750
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1665
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 1GB PCIE (Dual Fan Edition)|14500
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|61761
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper 212 Evo|1900
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 70k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k |13000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68P-DS3|8750
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1665
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 Dirt3 Edition 2GB|16050
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6300
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (USB 3.0 version)|5500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1450
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard K200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
*Total*
|73531
*Optional upgrades for 70k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper 212 Evo|1900
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k |13000
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper 212 Evo|1900
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3R|12200
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1665
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/oc * 2|19500
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6300
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (USB 3.0 version)|5500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Mouse*
|Razer DeathAdder Black|1950
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Sidewinder X4|2300
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Alpha L - Speed/Control|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
*Total*
|85211
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|13000
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-U12P-SE2|3750
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3R|12200
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3050
*Graphic Card*
|AMD Radeon HD7970|35000
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6300
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (USB 3.0 version)|5500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Mouse*
|Razer DeathAdder Black|1950
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Sidewinder X4|2300
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Alpha L - Speed/Control|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
*Total*
|103945
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



*BUMP!!!*


----------



## Tenida (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Only one link cannot prove that the whole series of boards from MSI  have the same problem. I have searched in the google about the problem related to APS in sandy bridge system, I couldn't find any  link other than yours. Only because of one or two problem you cannot judge that the whole bunch of product from MSI is bad.
Asus has service problem in India but still many user buying Asus boards,why? only because of service problem you cannot ignore good brand like Asus..You will find problems related to every brand/model in google.
msi active phase switching problem - Google Search

*MSI P67A-GD80 overclocking potential*
MSI P67A-GD80 Socket 1155 Motherboard Reviews - OCIA.net
MSI P67A-GD80 (B3) Motherboard Review - Page 5 - Overclocking

*MSI Z68A-GD80 Overclocking potentian*
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/msi_z68agd80_g3/6.htm
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/msi_z68agd80_g3/9.htm
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/msi_z68agd80_g3/10.htm
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/msi_z68agd80_g3/15.htm
*www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=2116&pageID=11011

*Sub-Zero Overclocking result*
*www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...i-z68a-gd80-g3-z68-motherboard-review-13.html
*i.imgur.com/FvzNR.png




> Active Phase Switching (APS) is MSI "marketspeak" for its Voltage Regulator Module (VRM) power switching capability. Dynamic Energy Saver is the GIGABYTE term for the same thing. *These VRM control schemes have nothing to do with how fast the processor runs. What they do is to make the power delivery to the processor much more efficient, which saves on the overall system power consumption, heat production and of course energy costs. Even if you could turn this feature off, you wouldn't want to*.


----------



## Skud (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Just a thought: if you start browsing the net, you will definitely find problems with every other manufacturer out there. Like ASUS here. I think Tenida got a valid point here. Also by eliminating both MSI and ASUS, you are virtually pushing every user to buy GB boards only, which again I think is not good.

@Mods: if this is OT, kindly delete the post.

Also check the HardOCP reviews of mobos. They run some sort of Incubated torture tests for days to check stability. The MSI boards are rock solid (along with most other boards).


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

APS problem of MSI is not with the MSI board really, it was with MSI software and its not even a problem as such - Manual selection of phases, really? 

Although I have to say this is not the first time MSI power delivery problems are being posted on TDF...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Guys prob is with software, yes. But do you expect us to mention in every thread that dont use green feature??

And if anyone is sure that it was single problem and using that board can test it by enabling green power saving and running games!


----------



## Joker (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

getting rid of Asus? surely...until their distributors get theirbact together.

getting rid of MSI? for AMD...u should get rid of them. they gave huge problems. for intel they should be and are fine. their support is great too. if any problem with the board...it will get replaced.

gigabyte? they are fine as well.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Jaskanwar - Personally speaking, I will "N E V E R" buy MSI... Although coming to skuds point... if we dont consider asus/msi at all then were only left with gigabyte.. so we shud consider them but as 2nd and 3rd choices...?! 

Also Biostar can be considered its quality is probably more or less same as msi... 

P.S. Yes Tenida why dont you test that for us!!!


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



$$Lionking$$ said:


> Also Biostar can be considered its quality is probably more or less same as msi...



Everyone knows thats not true..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Don't forget asrock guys.

JS: Obviously you can't go around mentioning it in every thread. But that doesn't mean that you don't buy MSI.

You also can't say with a degree of certainty that people will use that feature.


----------



## d3p (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

This thread turning into a topic called *"Hardware Motherboard that you should NOT buy"*....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



$$Lionking$$ said:


> Jaskanwar - Personally speaking, I will "N E V E R" buy MSI... Although coming to skuds point... if we dont consider asus/msi at all then were only left with gigabyte.. so we shud consider them but as 2nd and 3rd choices...?!
> 
> Also Biostar can be considered its quality is probably more or less same as msi...
> 
> P.S. Yes Tenida why dont you test that for us!!!



some biostars are very good too. 



Extreme Gamer said:


> Don't forget asrock guys.
> 
> JS: Obviously you can't go around mentioning it in every thread. But that doesn't mean that you don't buy MSI.
> 
> You also can't say with a degree of certainty that people will use that feature.



why take chance?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

@deb:We're discussing mobo brands that should be in the Tables.

@JS: Well, you need to install the software in the first place to use the feature. The probability of that happening is quite low.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Jaskanwar - @biostars - Agreed.


----------



## Skud (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

May be this post should help:-

MSI Active Phase Control blowing



> So I have the oficial report from MSI. It was really very soon. Ok the problem is real and it depends on stepping. B3 is ok B2 can with older CCII failed.
> 
> The problem has been fixed in last version Control Center II which was released today. CC II v2.1.012 and later should be OK. Phase changing feature was deleted.




Elsewhere at *HardOCP*:-



> I incubated the Z68A-GD65 G3 and tried my best to kill it. I ran incubated Torture Test for 8 days and the motherboard did not fail. When I pulled it out of the incubator, there were surface component temperatures registering at over 175F. The board was blistering hot but still trucking right along. There is no doubt in my mind that MSI has built a very punishment resistant motherboard in the Z68A-GD65 G3.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



$$Lionking$$ said:


> Also Biostar can be considered its quality is probably more or less same as msi...


 
I couldn't stop laughing after seeing this.


Spoiler



*Also Biostar can be considered its quality is probably more or less same as msi... *~Joke of the year


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^there is nothing to laugh at it. 
eg - 
About VRMs & Mosfets / Motherboard Safety with 125W+ TDP processors


> Now, does amount of phases have everything to do with a motherboard? Usually, but this is where brand name gets taken into account. For example, The majority of 2010-released MSI AMD motherboards with 4+1 phase or similar, heatsinked or not, were far from good quality. This is due to the utilisation of transistors that may not be properly rated, and driver chips not properly rated. However, take the Biostar TA890FXE, it comes with a similar 4+2 power phase. High amperage rating per transistor; completely rock-solid.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Well if were recommending brands like - MSI.. then why not Biostar & ASRock??!

@Tanida - Read Jaskanwar's post!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Skud said:


> May be this post should help:-
> 
> MSI Active Phase Control blowing



ok, problem solved


----------



## ico (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

cool off.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

updated!
will post WS rigs soon.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Tenida said:


> I couldn't stop laughing after seeing this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Quality of MSI board can't be compared to biostar in any way. 
Yes, MSI isn't good compared to gigabyte or Asus/ROG in case of extreme overclocking, but as we are creating rigs for home uses where any user will overclock, but that will be limited to 4.6-4.8GHz at max, where MSI will not work worse than gigabyte or asus. 
And, Biostar is cr@p brand considering the quality. But we would mark the  point that they make some good boards considering their selling price which is necessary for many users with low budget.
Asrock isn't that bad at all. Remember once asrock & asus were same brand, and asrock went in different way only to make quality boards with low price tag obviously which can't be compared to the quality of asus anyway.

Now another fact is, accident can happen any time with any board, regardless what the price of that board may be. The link we are posting here is from different reviewers who are independent of posting their own opinion about the boards which must differ at different places, and that's why companies are providing them review samples - to know their individual opinion & thus covering up the market. 

So, in this long post what I mean to say is, don't fight the war of word between you guys about comparing the companies. Not any single company make bad boards. They make boards according to the selling price tag & also to maintain their profit which is also different for different companies. Not all the people can afford highest quality of boards and components, actually very few can. And this is reason behind the co-existence of all the companies. 

Cheers. 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> updated!
> will post WS rigs soon.



Where is the latest link?


----------



## Tenida (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



d6bmg said:


> Yes, MSI isn't good compared to gigabyte or Asus/ROG in case of extreme overclocking,



MSI Z68A-GD80 G3 Z68 Motherboard Review - Page 13
HARDOCP - Overclocking & Conclusion - MSI Z68A-GD65 G3 LGA 1155 Motherboard Review


> I incubated the Z68A-GD65 G3 and tried my best to kill it. I ran incubated Torture Test for 8 days and the motherboard did not fail. When I pulled it out of the incubator, there were surface component temperatures registering at over 175F. The board was blistering hot but still trucking right along. There is no doubt in my mind that MSI has built a very punishment resistant motherboard in the Z68A-GD65 G3.




Btw. why you're comparing normal MSI boards to Asus Rog series..........For extreme overclocking boards like MSI Big band,Gigabyte Sniper G1 is as good as Asus ROG boards



d6bmg said:


> but as we are creating rigs for home uses where any user will overclock, but that will be limited to 4.6-4.8GHz at max, where MSI will not work worse than gigabyte or asus.


*Your statement is 100% correct that for home use general user will use within 4.6GHZ.*



d6bmg said:


> Not any single company make bad boards. They make boards according to the selling price tag & also to maintain their profit which is also different for different companies.


That's why we are here to suggest only the performance product out of vast ocean 


Extreme Overclocking Biostar TA990FXE WR FX8120 @ 8070MHz 
[YOUTUBE]vXQmO9bNkRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skud (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Now guys, don't get started again. Unless it is a recurring problem like Rashi & ASUS, please don't generalize based on a few incidents. No company is perfect, neither is any product.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

@ Tenida: I can understand where ithis is going again. I posted only to stop the hated discussion between you & lionking, not to fuel it up. :-/ 
Please stop it.
I'm sure about the fact that no-one visiting this thread want to see the prolonged discussion about whether MSI is good or not.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



d6bmg said:


> @ Tenida: I can understand where ithis is going again. I posted only to stop the hated discussion between you & lionking, not to fuel it up. :-/
> Please stop it.
> I'm sure about the fact that no-one visiting this thread want to see the prolonged discussion about whether MSI is good or not.





Skud said:


> Now guys, don't get started again. Unless it is a recurring problem like Rashi & ASUS, please don't generalize based on a few incidents. No company is perfect, neither is any product.



Edited the post already


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Tenida said:


> Edited the post already



Thanks.  Appreciated mate.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

You're welcome dude


----------



## Cilus (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Guys Cool off now. I think the links provided by SKUD made it clear that the problem was with the software, not with the Hardware quality and Tenida's link of the performance of the MSI boards actually made it clear. So MSI is gonna stay in our PC Buying Guide, if You have personal grudge then don't buy it but also don't suggest not to include it. Done.

D6bgm's post makes perfect sense here, we are not making rigs for 6 GHz+ overclocking all the time, 95% of the home users never cross 5 GHz barrier and tell me how many of you guys have pushed even that far?

Our suggestions are based on a good product, irrespective of the Company which made it. I know BIOSTAR doesn't have as good quality as the big brothers but couple of their boards are really strong in performance. So we're gonna suggest them. BIOSTAR TZ68K+ and 990FXE are the perfect example of it. *From now on, no more "Don't suggest X brand components"*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



d6bmg said:


> And, Biostar is cr@p brand considering the quality.





> Now, does amount of phases have everything to do with a motherboard? Usually, but this is where brand name gets taken into account. For example, The majority of 2010-released MSI AMD motherboards with 4+1 phase or similar, heatsinked or not, were far from good quality. This is due to the utilisation of transistors that may not be properly rated, and driver chips not properly rated. However, take the Biostar TA890FXE, it comes with a similar 4+2 power phase. High amperage rating per transistor; completely rock-solid.



About VRMs & Mosfets / Motherboard Safety with 125W+ TDP processors

[gs]0Avoxk_HEpJEbdDYyU3BOenBQRWhSdkpKejFwQzBUTXc[/gs]


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

I would like to list the manufacturers that the thread will suggest in this post, so if I miss any brands, please do tell me.

Gigabyte //UD3 and UD4 is not a gimmick. PCB quality in the low-end is actually as good as its mid-range counterpart.
MSI //The quality of the boards is very good in terms of price to performance
Asrock //These guys have the best mobo design team IMHO. Best features for the price.
Biostar

Unsure:

ECS
Jetway
Assus (double s on purpose. I hope we are not including this brand)


BTW is EVGA still selling mobos here?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

the boards mentioned above in spreadsheet will never be mentioned here or their revisions after proper research will be mentioned, example Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H (rev. 3.1).


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Extreme Gamer said:


> BTW is EVGA still selling mobos here?



No. But you can get it via Tirupati on pre-order. But price would be *very* high.
Better option is to get evga motherboard via relatives staying in usa.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

I am not buying. Just asking Y/N.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

D6bmg sorry for my previous comment


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [gs]0Avoxk_HEpJEbdDYyU3BOenBQRWhSdkpKejFwQzBUTXc[/gs]



Thats interesting, only 1 Asus & 2 Asrock boards...


----------



## Cilus (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

JAS, regarding the 53K config based on Phenom II X6 109T I have two different type of suggestions for you. 
*1st One:* Provide a better motherboard with slight increase in price:

BIOSTAR TA990FXE Motherboard @ 8.5K. Armed with 990FX chipset, 3 PCI Express X16 slots @ X16-X16-X4 setting, this board actually offers tremendous value for money. Also all the reviews for this board is actually positive, so no need to start the fight again 

Here are the two reviews:
Biostar TA990FXE AM3+ Review - Page 1/13 | techPowerUp
BIOSTAR TA990FXE AMD 990FX Motherboard Review - BIOSTAR TA990FXE - Legit Reviews

Check it and you'll find it is a definite recommendation over the Asus board.

*2nd one:* Suggest a little cheaper motherboard and upgrade the Graphics card to a GTX 560 Ti level, I guess stock versions are available around 13K.

So 
Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 8.8K
ASUS M5A97 AM3+ @ 6.6K (Flipkart: ASUS M5A97 Motherboard: Motherboard)
Palit GTX 560 Ti 1 GB GDDR5 @ 13.46K (Palit NVIDIA Geforce GTX560 Ti 1GB 256 bit GDDR5 Graphic Card -)

What do you say?


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Check out the price - *LG BH12LS38 Optical Media - Internal SATA 12x Super Multi Blue LightScribe - LG Electronics IN*


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^ But where *is *the price?


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

*i.imgur.com/Ozw2U.png


----------



## Tenida (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



ico said:


> Check out the price - *LG BH12LS38 Optical Media - Internal SATA 12x Super Multi Blue LightScribe - LG Electronics IN*



Flipkart: LG BH12LS38: Internal Optical Drive


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



ico said:


> *i.imgur.com/Ozw2U.png



Oh! In my case while browsing I accidentally clicked on that side-pane and that's why I couldn't see the price.



Tenida said:


> Flipkart: LG BH12LS38: Internal Optical Drive



^^ Hmm, clearly overpriced. May be it is almost same as the price quoted in LG website in local market, specially considering the fact that it goes like this in every other product.


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Tenida said:


> Flipkart: LG BH12LS38: Internal Optical Drive


It must be imported from outside or something.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^Its 6.7k at primeabgb too 

Buy LG BH12LS38 Blu-ray Optical Media in Mumbai India


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Blue-Ray drives are not cheap, not till date.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Cilus said:


> Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 8.8K
> ASUS M5A97 AM3+ @ 6.6K (Flipkart: ASUS M5A97 Motherboard: Motherboard)
> Palit GTX 560 Ti 1 GB GDDR5 @ 13.46K (Palit NVIDIA Geforce GTX560 Ti 1GB 256 bit GDDR5 Graphic Card -)



this!


----------



## Cilus (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^ Didn't get you.


----------



## Skud (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Me too.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Cilus said:


> ^^ Didn't get you.



He meant he chose the 2nd one you suggested.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^ Looks like Vicky and JAS share some kind of Telepathic bond for which origin is still unknown.


----------



## faraazbh (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

i need help buying a graphic card for my desktop pc. 

pc's current configuration is : 

intel core 2 quad Q8300 
2gb ddr3 ram 
Gigabyte G41M-Combo motherboard


----------



## Cilus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



faraazbh said:


> i need help buying a graphic card for my desktop pc.
> 
> pc's current configuration is :
> 
> ...



Create a new thread in the section Graphic cards - Digit Technology Discussion Forum 
by mentioning 
1. Your budget
2. What current PSU or SMPS you're having and its power rating and brand name

Also have a look at the following thread for an overall understanding:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/151004-best-graphic-cards-money-india.html


----------



## commsanjay (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *Motherboard Notes -*
> 1. rev 3.1 of Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P is better for overclocking. rev 4.0 cuts on phases to 3+1 instead of 4+1. Also rev3.1 hits its capability threshold with an x6 at 1.45V protective shutdown at this point despite cooling. And rev3.1 supports 140w processors instead of 95w support of rev4.0. So try to find rev3.1 of that board.
> 
> 2. Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H also has same case. rev3.1 is better. has 4+1 phase design and supports 140w processors and oppsoed to 95w support and 3+1 phase of rev4.0.
> ...



Thanks and congratulations on building an informative and reliable forum.

In above configuration instead of Motherboard GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2-B3, can we consider including GIGABYTE GA-H61M-USB3-B3 (Rev.2) price Rs.4400  since it has USB3 and HDMI support? Just wanted to know
pros and cons from you.
Regards

sanjay


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^thanks, 
yes you can get that.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

what is price of HYPER 212 PLUS?

ITWARE : 1850/-

MD COMPUTER : 2340/-


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^get a Hyper 212 evo for 1.9k from here -
Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO CPU Cooler - TechEnclave

CILUS, updated the 50k rig.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^ That is a forum and u need to be  member for a certain time?

can u get 1 for me ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^just become a member and pm primeabgb there.

otherwise get it from their website for 2k.

Buy Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO CPU Cooler in Mumbai India


----------



## grv750 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Guys.....i wanted to ask if the sub 50k rig is tested.....ie all the components are compatible with each other or not.....
Also i wud like to ask if i change the case with coolermaster elite 310 wud there be any problem??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

yes all components are compatible. yes you can get elite 310.


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

can i use intel G620 with this mobo?
MSI H61M-P21 (B3) 

Flipkart: MSI H61M-P21 (B3) Motherboard: Motherboard


----------



## Tenida (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^Yes you can install Intel Pentium G620 Dual-Core(sandybridge) in Socket 1155 based motherboard i.e.
*H61*,H67,P67 and Z68.


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 30, 2012)

And can i install ivy bridge cpu on same motherboard in future?

Also how much performance boost can i expect from g620 as compared to dual core E5300 i used to own?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

P67/Z68 will support ivy-bridge CPUs.


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 30, 2012)

Its a H61 board


----------



## ferrari23 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

is there any website from where i can buy assembled gaming system without monitor and keyboard.pls guide


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^its fun to assemble yourselves, we can guide you


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

A good alternative to GS600 & S12II 620 - XFX ProSeries 650


----------



## Skud (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Seagate's Profitability Skyrockets Due to Constraints in Hard Drives Shipments - X-bit labs




> Essentially, Seagate implies that the hard drive industry will never be the same and HDDs will not become commodity products like dynamic random access memory (DRAM) where customers dictate pricing.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^ No explicit comment, but this is not good.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

JAS, in guide where we're suggesting Phenom II X4 965/975 CPUs, I think that can be updated with Phenom II X4 960T 3.3 GHz Zosma processors which are basically Quad core Thuban processors. Reasons are:-
i. Price is in the same range. It is available in Flipkart @ 6.8K
ii. Better Thermal and voltage management, common to all Thuban over Deneb.
iii. Support for AMD Turbo Core Technology
iv. Very high chance of unloking it to X6 1065T, 3.3 GHz 6 core.


----------



## GamerKP (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

I want to buy a new Gaming PC worth 110000 INR

FIRST,NVIDIA GTX 590 IS A MUST FOR ME AND I WANT 3D VISION 2 GAMING EXPERIENCE.SO A 3D HDMI 1.4 SUPPORTED MONITOR ALSO MUST WITH NVIDIA 3D VISION 2 GLASSES.
PLEASE SUGGEST ME THE OTHER PARTS AS PROCESSOR,COMPITIBLE GAMING MOTHERBOARD,8 GB OR 12 GB RAM AND A GOOD PSU,GAMING KEYBOARD AND MOUSE.A GOOD SOUND SYSTEM WORTH 4000 INR ETC.and also i dont know which will be good for gaming.32 bit or 64 bit operating system ?

I really need your help friends.I cant decide other parts to make it in 110000 INR,its always becoming  1 lakh and 40 thousand  INR.

and i dont understand the difference between core i7 and core i5 same frequency processors.also please explain if buying nvidia 590 is a wrong decession for me.My current PC have 9400 GT with 2 GB ddr2 ram and core 2 duo 2.8 GHz processor with a frontech cabinet.and its really sucks.Games that relesing recently running soo slow in this PC at 1366*768 resoloution.Please Help.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^ 1. Welcome to TDF.
2. Create a new thread using template.
3. Please don't use caps.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



MegaMind said:


> A good alternative to GS600 & S12II 620 - XFX ProSeries 650



thanks buddy, but rashi?



Cilus said:


> JAS, in guide where we're suggesting Phenom II X4 965/975 CPUs, I think that can be updated with Phenom II X4 960T 3.3 GHz Zosma processors which are basically Quad core Thuban processors. Reasons are:-
> i. Price is in the same range. It is available in Flipkart @ 6.8K
> ii. Better Thermal and voltage management, common to all Thuban over Deneb.
> iii. Support for AMD Turbo Core Technology
> iv. Very high chance of unloking it to X6 1065T, 3.3 GHz 6 core.



ok cilus.


----------



## GamerKP (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



d6bmg said:


> ^ 1. Welcome to TDF.
> 2. Create a new thread using template.
> 3. Please don't use caps.



allright.thank you.when i create one then you must help me coz you from kolkata too and i dont know where i will get my requirements.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



GamerKP said:


> allright.thank you.when i create one then you must help me coz you from kolkata too and i dont know where i will get my requirements.



Before I will even look into your thread, I would like to ask you one question. 
Is it possible for you to wait for 2 more months? Cause new gen Intel processors (i.e. Ivy bridge) is coming with new chipsets and it is rumored that they have better overclocking potential than present gen sandy-bridge processors combined with better performance. 

Or, if you can not, then I will be more than happy to suggest you configuration.


----------



## GamerKP (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



d6bmg said:


> Before I will even look into your thread, I would like to ask you one question.
> Is it possible for you to wait for 2 more months? Cause new gen Intel processors (i.e. Ivy bridge) is coming with new chipsets and it is rumored that they have better overclocking potential than present gen sandy-bridge processors combined with better performance.
> 
> Or, if you can not, then I will be more than happy to suggest you configuration.



ooo...ok i will wait .thank you for this info.I want to buy everything latest that i wont have to suffer with it in future when games will run sooo slow.i hope that acer and BenQ 27" 3d lightboost monitors also become avialable here.I have exams too in march.so i will buy it in the last week of april.hoping that the price of doller also reduce that time.
btw I am so excited about this 3d thing.is it any good like i saw it in Inox forum or in science city ?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



GamerKP said:


> btw I am so excited about this 3d thing.is it any good like i saw it in Inox forum or in science city ?



I don't think there is any member in here who have 3D setup. Anyone?


----------



## divyam (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

what do you guys think of the newly launched dell alienware x51... should i go for it or assemble 1...!!?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^ waste of money. Assemble.

alienware = best for those persons to whom hardware is like alien.


----------



## divyam (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

But This 1 i guess is a good deal.. check out the specs 
New! Alienware X51 Desktop ? High-Performance Gaming Computer | Dell India 

and also you get an year of warranty... a console sized tower, reliability of alienware, and no hassle in assembling..!!And on top of that a good performance.
heres a resonable comparison
Dell Alienware X51, SFF PC Gaming Refined - HotHardware


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^ If you really wish to buy this, then no comment, end of discussion. 
But if you want some comparison, then I will say:
A rig with i5-2320, GT 545, 4GB 1333MHz RAM, 1TB HDD and only added/branded with Alienware logo, design isn't good for spending 50K and that too without any monitor.
I think your main purpose is gaming. GT545 is a entry level graphics card with which you can't play any latest game even at medium setting at 1080p resolution.
Build a new rig at 50K, and you will get some good vfm components.


----------



## d3p (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



divyam said:


> But This 1 i guess is a good deal.. check out the specs
> New! Alienware X51 Desktop ? High-Performance Gaming Computer | Dell India
> 
> and also you get an year of warranty... a console sized tower, reliability of alienware, and no hassle in assembling..!!And on top of that a good performance.
> ...



You know, what you can get in 70k budget ???...



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k |13000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68P-DS3|8750
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1665
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 Dirt3 Edition 2GB|16050
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6300
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (USB 3.0 version)|5500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Mouse*
|Logitech G300|1200
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard K200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
*Total*
|73281
But the alienware x51 offers you a very much low end card, paired for 1080p gaming, which in other words called as *SH!T*. The only advantage here is the service, 1TB HDD & Looks.....Compare then config one to one & find the difference. Compare it yourself.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

@d3: Price of 2500K is still 13K?  I mean is that latest? Money: dollar have come down to 48.3. So I think we should expect decrement in price.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^ u remember what I said regarding HD 7970? when it was launched @ 35K the dollar rate was rs.51.50, now it comes down to rs.48.60, but still it costs same..why??? as far I am concern MD computers quoted 12.5k for i5 2500K 1 week ago...


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Yeah, I remember that. I'm asking now because, I was waiting for the weekend to go by and then some decrease in price. 13K is too much for 2500K IMO.


----------



## d3p (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



d6bmg said:


> @d3: Price of 2500K is still 13K?  I mean is that latest? Money: dollar have come down to 48.3. So I think we should expect decrement in price.



I think this link is enough..*<link>*


----------



## aby geek (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

in order to not be dissapointed i hope for price cuts in april and sep-october/
one or other hardware does drop somehow.

but i think this year new launches will mke price drops so lets wait and watch .

btw i found this Full Kepler lineup revealed

and since ivy comes on apr 8 , this summer is all about pixel power lol.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

*MD Computers * also stock
Intel Core i5 2500K is available at 12.48K.Check this *out*


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



d3p said:


> I think this link is enough..*<link>*



Ah! Thanks. Haven't checked SMC in last 1 week or so.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Check this new Gaming Combo set from Logitech.
*i.imgur.com/kFfly.png
*Keyboard* Feature:-
The smooth, quick-moving mouse and quiet, responsive keyboard with highlighted gaming keys give you complete control.
*Mouse* Feature:-
A 2500 dpi optical sensor and on-the-fly dpi switching give you precision targeting and deadly accuracy.
Its available at *Flipkart* @*Rs 1579/- only*


----------



## Cilus (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Regarding rashi kolkata, their service is slowly improving now a days. my friend took his 1 yr old motherboard, turned to faulty last week n guess what's, rashi replaced it on the spot. my friend was very surprised as he was aware abt bad service of rashi he actually asked the guy how it is possible. The guy told him that he joined recently n is looking on these issues.
Its good to see that our hard work is actually getting payed at last.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^ Very nice!!! Actually, it took me some time to believe after listening to loads of complaint.

@Ghonada/Tenida whatever: Nice to see G100 is flipkart. It is avaible at Rashi Kolkata from last week of Jan.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^Ok...from now on call me only Ghonada.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Flipkart started selling PSU , Heatsink & Fans , Cabinets. 
BTW , is this case a good  mid tower :
Flipkart: Antec DF-10 Mid Tower Cabinet: Cabinet


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



rajatGod512 said:


> Flipkart started selling PSU , Heatsink & Fans , Cabinets.
> BTW , is this case a good  mid tower :
> Flipkart: Antec DF-10 Mid Tower Cabinet: Cabinet



Yes very good one. Go for it.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

That's nice but i guess prices are little higher than local shops isn't it?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

@MyGeekTips I dont wanna buy it right now , I was just asking you know.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

*@ Jas*

In the 85k rig, how about using a single 7950 instead of a 6850 cf??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

err..its not available yet, right?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



vickybat said:


> *@ Jas*
> 
> In the 85k rig, how about using a single 7950 instead of a 6850 cf??



Great idea!!

Could me modifed like this:
*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k |13000
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper 212 Evo|1900
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3R|12200
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1665
*Graphic Card*
|R7950 Twin Frozr 3GD5 |??
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6300
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (USB 3.0 version)|5500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Mouse*
|Razer DeathAdder Black|1950
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Sidewinder X4|2300
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Alpha L - Speed/Control|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
*Total*
|65711+ ??
Hey, I can't find the price in any Indian website. :-/


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

and even if its available it wont be 20k. 27-28k atleast i think.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> and even if its available it wont be 20k. 27-28k atleast i think.



You are right.*HIS HD 7950 3GB DDR5* is available with Tirupati Enterprise at the price tag of Rs 27500/- +Tax


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^ Ah! they it is absolutely not possible to add in 85K rig. 
Cause, you can't subtract any part other than graphics card from this rig.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Ghonada said:


> You are right.*HIS HD 7950 3GB DDR5* is available with Tirupati Enterprise at the price tag of Rs 27500/- +Tax



hmm..thanks for link bro.



Ghonada said:


> Check this new Gaming Combo set from Logitech.
> *Keyboard* Feature:-
> The smooth, quick-moving mouse and quiet, responsive keyboard with highlighted gaming keys give you complete control.
> *Mouse* Feature:-
> ...



time to add this.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hmm..thanks for link bro


My pleasure 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> time to add this.



Yes this gaming keyboard/mouse combo looks simply awesome.A very vfm product.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Ghonada said:


> You are right.*HIS HD 7950 3GB DDR5* is available with Tirupati Enterprise at the price tag of Rs 27500/- +Tax



Thanks for the link. Haven't checked their classified section in some days., so missed.

No. I actually forgot. :-/


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Once kepler shows up, prices will surely fall. Ya right now 7950 is pricey but it performs better than a gtx 580. So the price tag is justified in that respect. Then you have the default 3gb framebuffer.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

read this awesome review MSI HD 7950 Twin Frozr III 3072 MB Review - Page 30/30 | techPowerUp


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Right now high quality 8GB sticks are hard to find. With that kind of a setup you want 16GB (4x4GB) mate. Plenty for now.

Note that OCability reduces with an increase in the number of sticks.

You want to watercool? You need to buy the parts online and import them. No shop keeps stock of custom parts here. I had to take that route with my setup.

Remove that 3960X and switch to a 3930k. Replace GTX 580 with 7970 CFX or Kepler.

Get a Cosmos II case or a HAF-X at least. The 932 is a dust magnet. I know because I own one. You could also import Danger Den, Mountain Mods or XSPC cases.

1/2" ID 3/4" OD tubing> 3/8" ID 5/8" OD tubing. You need to choose some decent radiators to cool the GPU and CPU. I recommend 2x XSPC RX360. The CPU-370 is a good choice. However you want to change the waterblocks because getting 580s at this day and age is stupidity at its worst. You also need a pump. Although a T-line usually suffices, it is good to have a reservoir to bleed the loop and get rid of air bubbles. Use distilled water with some 24k silver to prevent micro-organism growth in your loop.

I cannot stress enough the necessity of heavy research before spending even a Paisa on watercooling components. Get the core components first. Then plan your build on paper and maybe some computer rendering. Design the loop and how you plan to set the flow.

According to your post, you decided that slapping on waterblocks and tubing completes the job. If that is the case, do not spend anything on watercooling. Spend the next two months educating yourself about it and then come back with fresh queries.
If that is not the case, I'm sorry, as I was going by your post.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

will a vx 550 handle that his 7950? whats the minmum power needed if not?
and how much is the best 4x4gb 16gb ram kit these days?

guys found this:*www.theitdepot.com/shopping-cart.html 

is it a steal? there are many razer products wth cool cuts there.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



aby geek said:


> will a vx 550 handle that his 7950? whats the minmum power needed if not?



Yes it will..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Intel Ivy Bridge Delayed 

New AMD and Nvidia GPUs coming, Intel postpones Ivy Bridge - SlashGear

Intel 'Ivy Bridge' chip delayed, Windows 8 in September, report claims | Business Tech - CNET News


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



aby geek said:


> will a vx 550 handle that his 7950? whats the minmum power needed if not?
> and how much is the best 4x4gb 16gb ram kit these days?
> 
> guys found this:Theitdepot - Shoppping Cart
> ...



yes it will handle. 
check out Ripjaws X kits at primeabgb or theitwares or flipkart etc.

your link is showing a empty shopping cart 



rajatGod512 said:


> Intel Ivy Bridge Delayed
> 
> New AMD and Nvidia GPUs coming, Intel postpones Ivy Bridge - SlashGear
> 
> Intel 'Ivy Bridge' chip delayed, Windows 8 in September, report claims | Business Tech - CNET News



thanks for news.


----------



## linuxman (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Will the prices go up in the coming months?

Disk fab output pumping up, prices 'to stay high and dry' ? Channel Register


----------



## ajaymailed (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Thanks to the thread "Best Graphics for money in India", it got lot easier for me to opt for good card. I ve always loved those tomshardware articles for Best GPUs & CPUs for money. 

I want to get PC for gaming built around either HD 6770 or HD 5670 in the most minimal configuration.
Cheapest & yet reliable CPU, Mobo, PSU for HD 6770 and HD 5670. 

My Budget for GPU, CPU, Mobo, PSU is 17000. 
I thought to spend 10K for HD 6770+PSU . and 7K for Athlon X4/X3/X2+Mobo.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Hi, ajaymailed, thanks for the complement. 

For your PC, create a separate thread by filling up the questions present in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/149943-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html


----------



## ajaymailed (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Cilus said:


> Hi, ajaymailed, thanks for the complement.


That thread is strongly recommended for choosing graphic cards in India. I was unable to find any similar kind of "best card for money" in India anywhere else. Websites write mostly about high performance cards above 6K, but its hard to find best card for 2K/3K and below 4K. 

I hope these kind of info gets published in think digit.


----------



## alistair7682 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

When will the hard disk prices lower...... the prices are way too high.

I bought a 1 tb hard drive in early 2011 for 3000 rupees.
today you dont even get a 320gb hdd for that price


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Forget 320 GB , you wont even get 250 GB at 3k nowadays and the prices would stay like this for quite some time at least till the first half of this year - and that is just a guess.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



rajatGod512 said:


> Forget 320 GB , you wont even get 250 GB at 3k nowadays and the prices would stay like this for quite some time at least till the first half of this year - and that is just a guess.



way too high 
 Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST3250318AS 250GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
similar quotes from other sites too.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

*@ Jaskanwar*

Jas, we can stop suggesting WD blue @ 3.7k.

Instead we suggest this - Seagate 500GB cache 16MB ST500DM002, 7200 RPM  @ Rs 4050

How about it??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

I think thats great atleast in higher end rigs 500gb HDD is must


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



vickybat said:


> *@ Jaskanwar*
> 
> Jas, we can stop suggesting WD blue @ 3.7k.
> 
> ...



nice share. will update it as soon as possible.


----------



## dfcols71 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

for sub 1lac and 85000 rigs,going for the suggested mother board
-Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3R	12200
is a bad choice
better to go for the asrock z68 extreme 7 if available in india
if not these boards are good
asus z68 delux-rs18700
or asus z68mpro/gen3-rs 15500
or gigabyte-z68gd4 -rs14000


----------



## KuntalBhusan (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Hello friends...I am planning to buy a desktop for everyday use and some entry level gaming, I already had a Dell IN2030M monitor with a Fujitsu Scenic E600  which worked fine till windows XP.Later I upgraded its RAM to 1GB and installed windows 7 basic which  works fine (but a little lag) and little gaming support. I am planning to upgrade to a new one (giving away any hope to upgrade this one) and so I am posting the configurations for the new one which I am planning to buy.

my planned configuaration :

*Processor : Intel 3.2 GHz LGA775 Dual Core E5800 Processor
Motherboard : Intel DG41WV Motherboard
RAM : Corsair XMS3 DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB)
GPU : Asus NVIDIA GeForce GT 520 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card
HDD : Seagate Barracuda 500 GB HDD Internal Hard Drive
PSU : Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU
DVD WRITER : LG 24X Sata Internal DVD Writer - GH24
CABINET : some local cabinet without SMPS as I am getting a PSU separately
*

 I would possibly be sticking to Intel processor with an Intel original motherboard (with a budget ~ 20k) and request suggestions for the configuration below :

-> whether everything is compatible
-> whether something better can be got at the same price
-> is the PSU which is 450 watts sufficient as i hope my PC wattage won't go above 400 W ?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^ Create your own separate thread. This is a buying guide section. We'll answer your queries in your own thread.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



dfcols71 said:


> for sub 1lac and 85000 rigs,going for the suggested mother board
> -Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3R	12200
> is a bad choice
> better to go for the asrock z68 extreme 7 if available in india
> ...



budget exceeded already.



KuntalBhusan said:


> Hello friends...I am planning to buy a desktop for everyday use and some entry level gaming, I already had a Dell IN2030M monitor with a Fujitsu Scenic E600  which worked fine till windows XP.Later I upgraded its RAM to 1GB and installed windows 7 basic which  works fine (but a little lag) and little gaming support. I am planning to upgrade to a new one (giving away any hope to upgrade this one) and so I am posting the configurations for the new one which I am planning to buy.
> 
> my planned configuaration :
> 
> ...



thats an EOL processor.

my suggestion - 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Pentium G620|3550
*Motherboard*
|GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2-B3|3450
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNK|697
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6770 1GB GDDR5|7260
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB|4050
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair CX430 V2|2200
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
|
*Total*
|23457
and GT520 is nothing for gaming!!


----------



## arora.prafull (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

I have a budget of 1,20,000 INR

Please some one suggest me a high end gaming rig or workstation.
Basically I will use it for my 3D rendering and softwares .. and obviously for games.

Please please please some 1 help me out. I've been searching for it. 

I want a nVidia Quadro Graphic card .. so in your list, please stick to this graphic card. Please suggest an appropriate series of it. 

Of if you say another graphic card, thn why that is better that this? Please mention.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Jas, please don't suggest anybody a full config in this thread.

@All who want to buy a new rig, create a new thread by fulling up the questions present in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/149943-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Cilus said:


> Jas, please don't suggest anybody a full config in this thread.



but cilus, i thought this thread remains idle for long. so this way there will be some life in it.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Buddy, I'm back after long time as full timer, after long suffering from lots of health problems like throat infection...don't worry about this beautiful thread.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Count me in as well.


----------



## arora.prafull (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Is there anyone to help ?

Its urgent .. Please someone reply !


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



> Is there anyone to help ?
> Its urgent .. Please someone reply !


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/149943-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html


----------



## Cilus (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

arora.prafull, I told you earlier to create a separate thread for your requirements, don't post here but have posted here only. I've created a new thread for you here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/153397-pc-110k.html

Continue there


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

No 400R mentioned on the rig eh?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

errr...
1 thing. Where did the workstation rigs I recommended dissapear from the first page? Visiting this thread after a long time.


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

is there any need of ups wouldn't asurge protecctor from huntkey/belkin  be enough


----------



## Cilus (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^ Please provide us to get some *Surge Protectors which can provide backup power* in power cut...We will suggest those things instead of an UPS then.


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Component	Make	Price
Processor	Intel Core i5 2500k	12574flipkart
CPU Cooler	Noctua NH-U12P-SE2	3900 or Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus CPU cooler 2000 itwares
Motherboard	GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD4-B3	13400 itwares
RAM	Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL	3000 itwares
Graphic Card	HIS H697F2G2M Radeon HD 6970 2GB 19850 or HIS H695FN1G2M Radeon HD 6950 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 14575 itwares
Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive	Rs. 5352 flipkart
DVD Writer	ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD	1150 ? flipkart Rs. 1165
PSU	CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX850 V2 850W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS bronze 	6975 itwares
Case	NZXT Tempest 410 Mid Tower Case	4639 itdepot
Monitor	ViewSonic LED Monitor VX2453MH	11,115 infibeam
Mouse/kb	
Logitech Wireless Desktop MK320 rs2132
belkin/huntkey  surge potector rs500/800?
Sonicgear 5.1 Speaker System (Spectra 2000)	2238 itdepot
rs77553 + if noctua and 2gb 5000

surges protector protects computer from  voltage over and damage to component that more than what you need


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

*@ jaskanwar*

I think, we can recommend the following instead of reference 7970:

*Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 @ 36.5k*

Its non-reference with custom heat sinks and sports a triple fan design.

What say mate?


----------



## Skud (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Best of the lot as far as cooling goes.

This also looks good:-

Gigabyte Radeon HD 7770 Graphic card @ 8.5k

Kingston V100 128GB SSD (Sata II) only 8560/- in Flipkart.

*www.flipkart.com/kingston-ssdnow-v...bnK484x0LzRNCYg--&_r=ScwlGk8+i7MLVv2Gyc+0ww--


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 2, 2012)

vickybat said:


> *@ jaskanwar*
> 
> I think, we can recommend the following instead of reference 7970:
> 
> ...



+1 from my side. Would be obviously better 


BTW no one thinks we need workstation rigs anymore?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Cilus said:


> Buddy, I'm back after long time as full timer, after long suffering from lots of health problems like throat infection...don't worry about this beautiful thread.



oh, so how are you now?




thetechfreak said:


> errr...
> 1 thing. Where did the workstation rigs I recommended dissapear from the first page? Visiting this thread after a long time.



they have went to a notepad file in my pc. 
along with some other things as mentioned above, they too needed a price updation. 
but i dont know why, these days my whole pc time is being dedicated to gaming  
(along with exam effect)

so i will do it soon


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Good. PM me the rigs if you can. Will update prices one rig at a time and then post here. Will also see if there are improvements to be made. Will take time as my exams too are on. 

I think next time we post workstation rigs(if we ever so) we should put a disclaimer that if you want to do  gaming then this GPU won't be enligh for you.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



vickybat said:


> *@ jaskanwar*
> 
> I think, we can recommend the following instead of reference 7970:
> 
> ...



I oppose this for Multi-GPU setups. It will dump air into your case and such designs need some space to suck air. I speak from experience, as you all know.

@thetechfreak: 
	
	



```
cout<<"WS setups are a must";
```


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Extreme Gamer said:


> I oppose this for Multi-GPU setups. It will dump air into your case and such designs need some space to suck air. I speak from experience, as you all know.



We all know you have ample experience.

If it needs space, then a user can go for bigger cabinet ( read full tower) with proper fan placement.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Which is why you know nothing about this. As if case was everything... the GPU spacing is more important than the case. I saw someone in this forum with 2 GTX 560 Tis on an M-ATX board. That is the scenario I want buyers to avoid.

Please stop posting things and showing blatant ignorance. Instead of adopting such an attitude I would appreciate it better if you would ask for clarifications.

Tomorrow, Ill post a picture here *(56K AND CELLPHONE WARNING, I'll post a direct link rather than embed code but you open at your own risk.)* of my setup's scenario to show you what I mean.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Which is why you know nothing about this. As if case was everything... *the GPU spacing is more important than the case. I saw someone in this forum with 2 GTX 560 Tis on an M-ATX board*. That is the scenario I want buyers to avoid.
> 
> Please stop posting things and showing blatant ignorance. Instead of adopting such an attitude I would appreciate it better if you would ask for clarifications.
> 
> Tomorrow, Ill post a picture here *(56K AND CELLPHONE WARNING, I'll post a direct link rather than embed code but you open at your own risk.)* of my setup's scenario to show you what I mean.



Don't worry i have a broadband connection. Show me what you want to.

The bold part is a blatant point. Why are you always talking about multiple gpu's? Do you suffer from single-gpu phobia or something?

Why the heck would gpu spacing arise for a single gpu setup? And please maintain decorum and politely place your points and shake of your *"know everything"* attitude.


Hey hey one sec. Did you mean there'll be a problem placing two of those (7970)??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

obviously you have no clue about what I meant. I said to stick to reference cards for SLI/CF setups. That card is absolutely fine for single GPU rigs. I hope we've not stopped making SLI/ CF


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^ Oh then i'm extremely sorry mate. I completely misinterpreted your post. I thought you were suggesting multigpu setups of previous gen cards instead of a single 7970. I take back my words mate. Was pretty disturbed yesterday.

Cool off mate.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

No problem :thumbsup:

It was my birthday yesterday and I'm in a good mood (although my exams are going on), so I'll forgive you this time


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Gigabyte HD 7770 at 8.3k
GIGABYTE GV-R777D5-1GD 

Gigabyte HD 7750 at 6.2k
GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GD


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

any single slot HD7750s?

my brother might buy two to replace his 5770.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



rajatGod512 said:


> Gigabyte HD 7770 at 8.3k
> GIGABYTE GV-R777D5-1GD
> 
> Gigabyte HD 7750 at 6.2k
> GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GD



Thanks for the Links buddy, really helpful. Updated the *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/151004-best-graphic-cards-money-india.html#post1557325 thread as per these cards.


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

sorry for my blunder on that 
but this Gigabyte Radeon HD 7750 Graphic card
require pci 3 x 16 slot mother boards 
cost of those motherboards
more these card hardly match up to nvidia gtx 560 in perfomance


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

@Cilus isnt it intresting that these card(HD 7750/7770) are priced very well at SMC as the same Gigabyte HD 7770 is at 160 USD + shipping on newegg (160 USD into INR = 7.9k).We are almost getting it at the same price as US. Will these be the prices of these cards all over India ... it would be great , especially  when HD 7800 series is coming up .


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

These are the only 77xx cards available here for now. I need pricing for single slot cards


----------



## Cilus (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



dfcols71 said:


> sorry for my blunder on that
> but this Gigabyte Radeon HD 7750 Graphic card
> require pci 3 x 16 slot mother boards
> cost of those motherboards
> more these card hardly match up to nvidia gtx 560 in perfomance



PCI-E 3.0 is backward compatible with all the older PCI-E standards. So no problem to fit those cards in a normal motherboard.


----------



## aadishvaar (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



aby geek said:


> btw what is the chassis in the frst post in the pic?



the chassis in the first post is
"Erebus-E2"
find in below link
iBUYPOWER Computer :: Erebus-E2

hope you got your answer


----------



## vickybat (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

I've found something interesting. For workstation cards (entry level), we can recommend amd firepro instead of nvidia quadro. Firepro's are giving excellent performance in a wide range of wporkstation apps including catia, maya, lightwave, ensight, solidworks etc.

Found a good detailed article in tomshardware. They were reviewing Amd firepro v3900.

Check it here - *Source*

We can recommend this here but price has to be confirmed first.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Antec One -  Good case at 58 US$. Now will this come to India.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlhclcOoUu4&feature=g-all-u&context=G2776e52FAAAAAAAAGAA


----------



## vickybat (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^ Yup that a great case. It should be priced within 3k here to be worthy of a recommendation.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Guys, found a motherboard BIOSTAR TH67B at 5K in here: Biostar TH67B Motherboard - TH67B by: Biostar - TechShop.in - Buy Tech . this motherboard looks promising and web reviews are favorable. Best thing is it has two X16 slots @ X16-X4 speed. So good for CF of mid range cards and PhysX setup. It can be a good replacement of Intel DH67BL motherboard.

*techshop.in/store/imagemagic.php?img=images/IN2210308649.jpg&w=500&h=500&page=popup


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Cilus said:


> Guys, found a motherboard BIOSTAR TH67B at 5K in here: Biostar TH67B Motherboard - TH67B by: Biostar - TechShop.in - Buy Tech . this motherboard looks promising and web reviews are favorable. Best thing is it has two X16 slots @ X16-X4 speed. So good for CF of mid range cards and PhysX setup. It can be a good replacement of Intel DH67BL motherboard.
> 
> *techshop.in/store/imagemagic.php?img=images/IN2210308649.jpg&w=500&h=500&page=popup



I wouldnt recommend 4x slot for CF past 7850s. I've heard that 7970 bottlenecks even 3.0 4x slots. 8x isnt an issue though.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Buddy, be a little realistic. A person who is gonna use a HD 7850 Crossfire or above, sure will have enough cash to get a decent Z68/P67 motherboard. Here I'm talking about lower mid range setup...like CF of HD 6770 or HD 6850 etc.

Also if you're already having a powerful GPU, the 2nd slot can be used for a dedicated PhysX card.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Yeah you're right. I just think H67 is crippled. Why spend on it for CFX at all? IIRC P67/Z68 is yours for 7.2k.

The idea of 4:1 asymmetrical bandwidth across GPUs also doesnt sit right with me.

With multi GPU configs 8-9k on a mobo should be common practice- you can never have too many VRMs and extra power sources on your board. With multiple GPUs there is additional load on the 24 pin connector and sometimes it can even melt.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

That might be your personal opinion but actually 16X-4X has less than 10% inferior performance than X8-X8 setting up yo 1080P resolution. You'll find several reviews on this topic. In most cases Testers have used cards like GTX 580 or GTX 480 and found out that. That's why I wanna suggest this motherboard over DH67BL.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

You're correct about the 4:1 thing. But 10% loss is not acceptable if you can get that 10% in 8x/8x. BTW the fermi isnt as much of a bandwidth hog as GCN is.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

good board but personally i prefer DH67CL because of five analog audio ports(vs 3 on biostar) and one optical S/PDIF out port(vs none) not to mention i am not a gamer & would get a 6670 just to use madvr.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

JAs, I think the 35K config needs to be revised. You have used AMD APU 3500 along with HD 6790 here. Now if you are using a discrete GPU there is no point of getting an low end APU as processing and gaming performance of A6-3500 is lower than Pentium G-620. So I have update the rig. Here is my suggestion:-


*Intel Pentium G620 @ 3.55K
Biostar TH67B @ 4.8K
Corsair Value series 1333 MHz 4GB X 2 @ 2.2K
Western Digital Caviar Blue WD3200AAJS 320GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA @ 3.8K
LG 22X SATA DVD Writer @ 0.85K
Seasonic SII 520 Bronze 80+ @ 3.7K
MSI HD 6850 Cyclone/OC @ 8.7K
BenQ G2025HDA 20" LCD @ 5.6K
BenQ LCD Monitor Price India, Buy BenQ G2025HDA LCD Monitor - Infibeam.com
Amkette ClASSIC DUO @ 0.4K
Zebronics 600VA @ 1.275K
Altec Lancing BXR1221 @ 1K

Total: 35.8K*

Changes are:-
Added Pentium G620 and Biostar H67 Motherboad with two PCI Express X16 slots.
Added 320 GB HDD
Added 8GB Ram
Updated the Gfx card with HD 6850
Changed the Dell Monitor with a slightly cheaper BenQ Display.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^ Awesome Config, Cilus. Very well made. Recommended.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

nice board and config cilus. 

cilus i am waiting for 78** series price in India. after that will update the configs. 
btw what you say 6850 or 7770?


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

While it's available, 6850. Once it vanishes, we can shift to 7770.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Skud said:


> While it's available, 6850. Once it vanishes, we can shift to 7770.



That could mean approx. 1 more year. I'd say till the 7770 becomes widely available, we can suggest the 6850.


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

You really think 6850 will available for another year?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Skud said:


> You really think 6850 will available for another year?



Approx= (+-)2 months. Shops could have leftover stock.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^tenida told that some kolkata shops even have 9800gt


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Old stock at higher prices. Doesn't matter.


----------



## d3p (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Not only in kolkata, also in bangalore. You can get few legacy hardware in major places like mumbai or even in delhi also.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



vaibhav23 said:


> ^tenida told that some kolkata shops even have 9800gt



Yep. Some do.



Skud said:


> Old stock at higher prices. Doesn't matter.



No they're cheaper than mid-term prices. But yes they arent VFM in this day and age.


----------



## udayan.misra2001 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Best PC for Video Editing and Vfx*

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: 1. VFX and Video Composting - After Effects CS5, Nuke 6.3, Fusion 6.1.
        2. 3D Modeling - Maya 12, MAX 11, ZBrush RE4
        3. CS 5 Suite, CorelDraw etc along with Plugins from Red Giant,  GenArts and Cycore. 
        4. Casual Gaming of good titles but at low rez will do.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:60K (6-7K)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: yes, if needed

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Win7 64-bit mostly, some times some flavor of Linux if required on a project basis

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 - 2 TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: 22", Preferably a LCD TV with good contrast range.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Speaker

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: As soon as possible

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Yes

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Mumbai, Yes... pls give me some address of the shops if possible as i m new in Mumbai. or even contact Nos will do.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I prefer Intel and mostly sandy bridge. I dont need any fancy cabinet but one that serves my purpose. i'll need a firewire port. i'll need 3D Nvision for Stereoscopy and at times for games too. 16GB RAM is recommended for most of our work so cant compromise on that.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Best PC for Video Editing and Vfx*

@udayan.misra2001 

Please make your own thread with this. Try not asking full configs here


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Cilus said:


> JAs, I think the 35K config needs to be revised. You have used AMD APU 3500 along with HD 6790 here. Now if you are using a discrete GPU there is no point of getting an low end APU as processing and gaming performance of A6-3500 is lower than Pentium G-620. So I have update the rig. Here is my suggestion:-


Now that Phenom series is disappearing from market. The Sub 40K mir-range gaming config should also mention alternate Intel Config with Core i3 2100.


----------



## d3p (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Ok, one latest findings.

1TB Seagate internal HDD with 64MB Cache, 7200rpm & Sata III which means 6GBps priced at 5.5k - Source S.P Road Bangalore.

This HDD have the same specs as WD Cavair Black & i hope its a Value for Money Product atm. Especially for RAID 0 or 1 or 0+1.

Price of Seagate 500GB 7200.12 is 4.7k & the above is 5.5k.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Guys, we will be soon needing to replace the AMD card in the 100k budget with the GTX 680. The 680 beats it at each bench hands down. And Newegg is also listing cards at $499 although every card is out of stock for now.


----------



## Skud (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Yeah, hopefully next month.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



thetechfreak said:


> Guys, we will be soon needing to replace the AMD card in the 100k budget with the GTX 680. The 680 beats it at each bench hands down. And Newegg is also listing cards at $499 although every card is out of stock for now.



ya...


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



thetechfreak said:


> Guys, we will be soon needing to replace the AMD card in the 100k budget with the GTX 680. The 680 beats it at each bench hands down. And Newegg is also listing cards at $499 although every card is out of stock for now.


does this mean AMD will reduce prices of 7970 and 7950 and hence adjust prices of all the cards in the range to meet performance per dollar.
or
will Nvidia release other mainstream kepler models at lower prices targeting 7770, 7850, 7870 etc


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> does this mean AMD will reduce prices of 7970 and 7950 and hence adjust prices of all the cards in the range to meet performance per dollar.
> or
> will Nvidia release other mainstream kepler models at lower prices targeting 7770, 7850, 7870 etc



Price cut will be there soon not now. AMD probably wont hit any panic button till the 680 is out in the streets. Till now there are no mainstream models out of Kepler only the high end 680. The market will be filled with activity. Remember though Nvidia are quite very late to the party.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Corsair Carbide 500R at Rs.6900 
Flipkart: Corsair 500R Mid Tower Cabinet: Cabinet

I think the pricing is great as it is priced at 130-140 usd on us sites.


----------



## Gamersam (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

hey i was thinking of this configuration for under 55k
Component	Make	Price
Processor	AMD Phenom II x6 1090T	8800
Motherboard	Asus M5A88-V EVO	8050
RAM	G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL	1665
ZOTAC GTX 560Ti AMP - 13500
HDD	WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX	3766
DVD Writer	ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD	1150
PSU	Corsair GS600	4000
Case	iBall Bullet Mid Tower Cabinet (Gaming)  4,509
Monitor	Benq 18.5" G922HDAL LED Monitor  5,985
Mouse	Logitech G1 Gaming Desktop  1,650
Keyboard	Logitech G1 Gaming Desktop  1,650
Mouse Pad	Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control	500
UPS	APC 800VA	2800
i dont need the speakers 
total - 55875
please teel me if all the components are compatible with each other or not
i live in gurgaon and can get the components from delhi if cheaper.
also will i need an additional cooler.
thanks
please help


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Yes compatible. Although you can change case to NZXT Source 210 or Gamma

No point spending so much on iBall IMO.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

*ZOTAC GTX 560Ti AMP - 13500 * Thats an awesome price for the card.


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

^^How about the GIGABYTE GV-N560OC. Has a better cooler unit than the Zotac Amp I guess.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

2 fans are usually always better than 1


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

how is this motherboard , is it good ?
Flipkart: EVGA Z68 SLI Motherboard: Motherboard


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



rajatGod512 said:


> how is this motherboard , is it good ?
> Flipkart: EVGA Z68 SLI Motherboard: Motherboard



Overproced.
It should have beed priced ~11K, and Z68 FTW should be priced ~14K.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



rajatGod512 said:


> how is this motherboard , is it good ?
> Flipkart: EVGA Z68 SLI Motherboard: Motherboard



It is very much overpriced. It should be priced around 9k~11k. 
Asus Maximus iv gene z costs 13.5k and offers way better features than this. It doesn't even have a usb 3.0 header.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z : 12.5K


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

If I am not mistaken, Maximus IV Gene-Z is a micro-ATX board. How are you comparing it with a full ATX board? And Z68 FTW probably comes with NF200 chipset. These boards are always costly.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Skud said:


> If I am not mistaken, Maximus IV Gene-Z is a micro-ATX board. How are you comparing it with a full ATX board? And Z68 FTW probably comes with NF200 chipset. These boards are always costly.



Even if it is a uATX it offers best features and build quality and is stable for overclocking. Read a review few days ago which said that it overclocked an i5 2500k to 4.8 GHz with stability(they used the stock fan at 100% speed)  . It might have problem in housing dual fan coolers, but still, vfm liquid cooling solutions are available like Corsair H60


----------



## Tenida (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Price is absolutely alright for this evga board.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Gamersam said:


> hey i was thinking of this configuration for under 55k
> Component	Make	Price
> Processor	AMD Phenom II x6 1090T	8800
> Motherboard	Asus M5A88-V EVO	8050
> ...



For Motherboard, get Biostar TA990FXE @ 8,4K. At 6K, you can get a 20" display of 1600X900 resolution. And don't spend 4500 on Iball cabinet. Get somethong from NZXT or Cooler Master like NZXT Source Elite or CM Elite 431 around 2.4K/3.5K. Now 500 GB Seagate/WD Blue HDDs are available at 4K, get one of those. Get the Gigabyte or MSI 560 Ti card. Zotac does have some heating issues. Gigabyte card can also be considered.


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



the_conqueror said:


> Even if it is a uATX it offers best features and build quality and is stable for overclocking. Read a review few days ago which said that it overclocked an i5 2500k to 4.8 GHz with stability(they used the stock fan at 100% speed)  . It might have problem in housing dual fan coolers, but still, vfm liquid cooling solutions are available like Corsair H60




Features and build quality and OC is one aspect. Most of us have a single PC only for all our need. So if you wanna add a sound card or TV tuner or any add-on card in future, along with your dual GPU, this board won't cut. From what I get, this board is particularly targeted for LAN gaming and all, you can put it in smaller cases which will be easier to carry around. For general usage, a similarly priced (or may be even 1-2k extra) Full ATX board will be a better choice IMO.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Skud said:


> Features and build quality and OC is one aspect. Most of us have a single PC only for all our need. So if you wanna add a sound card or TV tuner or any add-on card in future, along with your dual GPU, this board won't cut. From what I get, this board is particularly targeted for LAN gaming and all, you can put it in smaller cases which will be easier to carry around. For general usage, a similarly priced (or may be even 1-2k extra) Full ATX board will be a better choice IMO.



The purpose depends on the buyer. The maximus iv gene z offers good performance on a budget. Other good z68 mobos from Asus cost around 14k. Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3R is a good alternative at 11k. 
I still dislike the EVGA z68 sli mobo because it lacks many good features and isn't vfm. 
The EVGA z68 Ftw has loads of Pcie X 16 slots but scarce SATA 6 gbps and USB 3.0 ports. And I think they support only SLI , no Xfire. Better and cheaper alternatives available in the market.

P.S. - *The Asus Maximus IV Gene Z was quoted as 'Best Buy' mobo in 10k to 14k category in Digit November 2011 issue.*


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

hi i just saw golchait offering
asus grahics card hd7970 -rs32000 for this week
is this a good offer


----------



## Skud (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



dfcols71 said:


> hi i just saw golchait offering
> asus grahics card hd7970 -*rs320000* for this week
> is this a good offer




Guess you put an extra zero there. 

At 32k, it's good, but wait for GTX680. It's supposed to cost same or less while offering better performance.


----------



## Sking (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Motherboard = intel dh67cl 5,600  
Display = dell 17" 1080p led 7,000
Ups = numeric 600watt 1,500
psu = Zebronics 500W 1,950
cpu = i5 2400 9,000
hdd = 500gb seagate barracuada sata 7200 rpm   4,700
Corsair ram = 4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz 1,100
cabinet = Zebronics Mid Range 1,200
os = 64 bit home premium 5,000
gpu = gtx 560ti 12,000 or gtx 550ti 8,000
Optical Drive = Samsung DVD Writer 950

guys my budget is 45k,is the pricing correct???


----------



## udayan.misra2001 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Hi guys,
i have finally slatted for the following configuration.
ASUS -Z68-M-PRO - 9450
Intel Core i7 (2600K) - 18500
Seagate 1TB - 5200
4X4GB 1600Mhz Cross hair Vengeance - 4x1550
ASUS Geforce 550Ti 1GB GPU - 8100
Cooler Master + 600W SMPS - 1700+3600
Samsung DVD rw - 950
Microsoft MM Keyboard/Mouse Combo - 610
iBall Nirantar UPS - 1500
5MP Teg NV web Cam with Microphone - 500
iBall Pen and Teblet 8"x6" - 3550
PCI Firewire IEEE Card - 500
HDMI Cable 3Mts - 130
VGA Cable 3 Mts - 50
Sonyo FHD 22R - 8990


Pls let me know if this config is good for me or not as i am mostly planning to run AFx, NUKE, FUSION, MAYA, 3DsMAX, ZBrush and MudBOX.
I am also planning to install OSX in there. so pls give me some feed back as i am zeroing on getting this. it'll be of great help if you can let me know of any issues possible with this config before i buy.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Skud said:


> If I am not mistaken, Maximus IV Gene-Z is a micro-ATX board. How are you comparing it with a full ATX board? And Z68 FTW probably comes with NF200 chipset. These boards are always costly.



No, Z68 FTW is NF200 board. Z68 SLI is a mid range board can be compared to MSI Z68A-GD45.



udayan.misra2001 said:


> Hi guys,
> Cooler Master + 600W SMPS - 1700+3600



What is this 600Watt SMPS? I guess coolermaster extreme series. Its bad. 
Buy Corsair GS600 @4K. Price difference is only 400/- but the difference is quality & performance is too big to explain in details.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Hey guys Check this config.






*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD FX4100	6307
Motherboard	ASUS M5A88-M	5565
RAM	G.Skill RipjawsX (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)	1755
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB 	4394
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1112
Case	Cooler Master Elite 310 	1826
PSU	Corsair CX 430 V2	2588
TOTAL		23547
Is it OK? How will it can perform in games? Will it outperform a i3 + 6770M config?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

@NiileshIf you talk about gaming performance, no it will not.


@d6bmg Suggesting a Corsair GS600 costing Rs.4000 would be a better option


----------



## Skud (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Its a typo.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



thetechfreak said:


> @d6bmg Suggesting a Corsair GS600 costing Rs.4000 would be a better option



Sorry. I mean to say GS600. Typo corrected.



Niilesh said:


> Hey guys Check this config.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is GPU in your config?
And price of that RipjawsX RAM is: 1450.
Price of that HDD is 3950.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



thetechfreak said:


> @NiileshIf you talk about gaming performance, no it will not.





d6bmg said:


> Where is GPU in your config?
> And price of that RipjawsX RAM is: 1450.
> Price of that HDD is 3950.


There is no GPU! Actually i misunderstood a benchmark so thought it IGP will outperform 6770. 
Thanx for price update BTW I got the prices from flipkart for reference

Actually I wanted the best gaming config under 15-17K.Will buy if it run some games in decent settings.Can you guys suggest a config?I want to buy only CPU(in lay man's term)
Since I am not serious on buying it so i don't think it deserves a thread, or may be i should make a thread?


----------



## sandynator (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Firstly I want to ask whether its good time to upgrade Desktop by April 2012 OR to wait for Something Interesting??

Basically I'm moderate PC user & planning to upgrade my old system comprising of Intel C2D E4300 @ 1.8 ghz with Intel 946 m/b, 3gb ddr2 ram. I'm not a gamer but would love to play some NFS series, dirt.... when free.


*Requirements*: 
1. Movie viewing HD/blue rays & their rips.
2. light/moderate gaming in low/medium setting as mentioned earlier few racing games...
3. Audio/video conversion for small devices 

*Budget 15K [without Monitor & HDD]*

Had enough of Intel so going AMD way this time & mostly it will be Apu A6 3500. Need your help in deciding vfm Motherboard with USB 3, HDMI & DVI-D out & UEFI Bios. I could find only *Asus F1A55-M* as per my requirement.
ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS F1A55-M  
What will be the cost ? or Suggest any other vfm M/b [2 ram slots will do]

Which 4 gb single ram is best??
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB)
OR
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB)


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Niilesh said:


> There is no GPU! Actually i misunderstood a benchmark so thought it IGP will outperform 6770.
> Thanx for price update BTW I got the prices from flipkart for reference
> 
> Actually I wanted the best gaming config under 15-17K.Will buy if it run some games in decent settings.Can you guys suggest a config?I want to buy only CPU(in lay man's term)
> Since I am not serious on buying it so i don't think it deserves a thread, or may be i should make a thread?



Make a new thread.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Everyone should make a new thread. We can give small comments here but after a while the thread will get messy and it will be hard to know who is replying whom.
So Niilesh and Sandydonator, please make new threads


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

@Jas: update time: price drop! Flipkart: G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL): Ram

@2K, used to be @3.4K

So, rigs will be cheaper by 1.5K. It was expected, but came late.


----------



## Skud (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

You overlook this:- 



> This Item is *Out of Stock*


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Expected.
When I've ordered two of them


> Order placed on: 1 April 2012, 4:18 PM


it was availible. People saw this, and it went out of stock. Didn't even last 2 hours. 
At 2K this kit is steal. Probabily, someone have imported these kits 3 days ago during black Friday deal @newegg when they are priced $29.99


----------



## Xai (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Hey guys, I noticed a trend here that puzzles me a bit.

I see mostly 21.5" monitors like Benq G2222HDL or Dell ST2220L being recommended here even in High-end rigs, instead of 24" monitors. Only when someone specifically asks for 24" monitors, people are discussing them.

Is there any specific reason for this? Are 22" monitors better than 24" for gaming purposes?

Just a bit confused here, as I am planning to upgrade my monitor soon. While I can afford a 24"  (I am thinking ST2420L or Asus ML248H), it's making me wonder whether 22" monitors are better suited for gaming or not.

On that note, are IPS monitors (like U2312H) good for gaming, or should I stick to non-IPS ones?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

@Xai We recommend to spend more on getting better hardware. as you can see the 100k rig a card costing a third of total budget is recommended.
Spending 6k more on a better GPU or Processor instead of buying a larger monitor makes more sense imo.


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Any chance of a new thread, it's Q2 already?


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

well can someone guide which monitor resolutions will combine best with which graphics card
buying a benq g2222 and amd 7970 makes no sense to me


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

Starting from 21.5" all the way up to 24" the native resolution of monitors is 1080p. Even some 27 inchers sports 19x10 or 19x12 resolution. But do remember, monitors beyond 24" are costly. For 1080p gaming the minimum you should look for is a 6850. But if you want to play your games at high AA with supersampling etc., a high-end card is necessary.

To put it simply, G2222 and 7970 makes sense at the native res is similar to that of bigger screens.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 5, 2012)

so for 1920 x1080 with aa and super sampling which graphics cards do you recommend


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2012)

Ultimately it depends on your budget, if you can afford get the GTX680 once its available.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 5, 2012)

could somebody recommend which would be a better buy
for a gaming rig for mild video conversion and adobe photshop for these 2 categories
1.ssd  a.Corsair 120GB Force Series 3 CSSD-F120GB3A-BK 2.5" SATA III Internal Solid State rs 8350/-or b.Corsair Force Series GT CSSD-F120GBGT-BK 2.5 rs 10650/-
2.a.Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (ST1000DM003) rs 5600/-or
   b.Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (ST31000524AS) rs5200/- or
   c.Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EADS 1TB 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive 5500/-
which be the best in these categories for value for money and reliability


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Froce series GT, which is better than Force 3.
2. Before I can answer, provide link of Seagate ST1000DM003. I can't find any with that model number.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Flipkart: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (ST1000DM003): Internal Hard Drive


----------



## aby geek (Apr 5, 2012)

check out these super cool cases guys wsh they bring them here this year.

Newegg.com - ZALMAN Z9 Plus Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Newegg.com - ZALMAN Z11 Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

*www.zalman.com/eng/product/Product_Read.asp

conrad doesnt have these so if u guys know of anyother online shop wth international shipping please post a link here for the community.

*update*: zalman site says primeabgb for india in where to buy section.
but the chassis section doesnt display zalman there so can ppl living mumbai or someone planning to buy from prime in the coming days , please  ask how will they go about orders for these cases.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Skud said:


> Any chance of a new thread, it's Q2 already?



my exams 
i will update soon


----------



## d3p (Apr 6, 2012)

New Corsair Vengence C70 Series Cabinets are launched...

Prices are not clear, but i guess its a ideal Cabinet for LAN Lovers...

Have a sneak peak _click here_

*Photos : *

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/292153_376570312383063_179235105449919_1122272_545351006_n.jpg
*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/398310_376570335716394_179235105449919_1122273_2096810096_n.jpg*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/534318_376570439049717_179235105449919_1122274_499704486_n.jpg*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s720x720/539225_376570469049714_179235105449919_1122275_1932534044_n.jpg*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s720x720/551060_376570492383045_179235105449919_1122276_252568620_n.jpg*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/306119_376570525716375_179235105449919_1122277_1777135022_n.jpg*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/305498_376570559049705_179235105449919_1122278_1739594180_n.jpg*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/538376_376570585716369_179235105449919_1122279_1162428243_n.jpg


----------



## jeyaprakashtheg (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

can this config can run games like crysis2 battlefield 3...

pls reply


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

For all their functionality, Corsair is gonna beat Lian Li hands down in ugly looks department. Yikes.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 6, 2012)

wtf wrong with corsair and the design of their cabinets? This series will going to be epic fail.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 8, 2012)

Budget Z77 boards are here and asus is really into the party:

*ASUS P8Z77-M Motherboard @ 8.2k*

Isn't the pricing really sweet guys even though this one sports m-atx form factor?


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 8, 2012)

^^So true buddy. 4 RAM slots, internal USB 3.0 header, OC'ing support and all that at a wallet-friendly price. Consider the current scenario I really think MSI will come up with an even cheaper counterpart


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 10, 2012)

Now price increased by 2k


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 10, 2012)

Buy Asus P8H77-M PRO Intel H77 Motherboard in Mumbai India


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 10, 2012)

^^The price is obviously high, after-all its a H77 motherboard . Let's see if Intel/MSI will come up with a cheaper option.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 12, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> Buy Asus P8H77-M PRO Intel H77 Motherboard in Mumbai India



Price fail for mATX board.
I think Asus is trying to sell off their H67 & Z68 boards at existing price.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 12, 2012)

Jas, I think it's time to update the configs. Currently there are lots of changes in the hardware markets: Couple of AMD Processors are not available any more, all the HD 7000 series Gfx cards are available, HDD prices are updated. So need to update it quickly.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 12, 2012)

^^Time to update this sticky too I guess


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2012)

Guys. I think we should also help Jas by updating a bit. He is busy with exams[entrances]

Will be posting a update of 20k config soon.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 13, 2012)

Then you guy's time starts now. I'm also working on couple of configs.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2012)

Found this perfect configuration posted by RiGOD in one of threads. Perfect for 60k budget imo.



RiGOD said:


> *Component*
> *	Make*
> *Price*
> 
> ...



I tried fitting a Llano A6 on the 20k rig but the budget would be grossly overshot. Should it be moved to 25k?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 16, 2012)

That config is really good.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 16, 2012)

This is the 20k config I have in mind friends.







*Component*
*	Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Athlon II X2 260 	3270
Motherboard	GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-S2P	2530
RAM	Transcend 2GB DDR3	670
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 250GB	3750
Optical Drive	HP dvd1260i	1050
Case	Generic	600
PSU	FSP Saga II 500w	2300
Monitor	BenQ GL930A	5200
KB + Mouse	Amkette Classic Duo	380
Speakers	F&D V620	790
UPS	Intex 600VA	1400
Total		21940


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2012)

How about using a even cheaper monitor like Benq G610HDAL @3.9k
and including a basic card like HIS Radeon H645F1G HD 6450 1 GB (64bit) DDR3 DVI (HDCP) HDMI VGA PCIe X16 2.1 Graphic Card


----------



## Cilus (Apr 16, 2012)

RiGOD, in your configuration, we can go with Pentium G620 and a H61 motherboard combo as it performs way better than Athlon II.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 16, 2012)

^^Okay buddy, which motherboard will be better?
MSI H61M-P21 (B3) @ 2860
ASUS P8H61-M LX @ 3050
Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H @ 3450

@*thetechfreak* : It's a rig of office work nah buddy, a GPU won't be necessary I guess

BTW the 25k configuration








*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD A6 3500	3980
Motherboard	Gigabyte A55M-DS2	3290
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaw DDR3 4GB	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 250GB	3750
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	Intex/iBall/Frontech	1000
PSU	FSP Saga II 500w	2300
Monitor	Dell IN2030M	6100
KB + Mouse	Amkette Classic Duo	380
Speakers	Altec Lansing BXR1221	1100
UPS	Intex 600VA	1400
Total		25960


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2012)

RiGOD said:
			
		

> @thetechfreak : It's a rig of office work nah buddy, a GPU won't be necessary I guess


 I think the GPU can alo be made optional as many people want to get a low end basic rig too ;p

@Cilus I think we should recommend the Msi H61 board. What you say?


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 16, 2012)

Sub 30k configuration








*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel G620 	3340
Motherboard	ASUS P8H61-M PLUS V2	3340
GPU	GIGABYTE HD 6770	6450
RAM	G.Skill DDR3 4GB	1150
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 250GB	3750
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	Intex/iBall/Frontech	1200
PSU	FSP Saga II 500w	2300
Monitor	Dell IN2030M	6100
KB + Mouse	Amkette Classic Duo	380
Speakers	Altec Lansing BXR1221	1100
UPS	Intex 600VA	1400
Total		31620


----------



## Cilus (Apr 16, 2012)

RiGOD, from now on we should move to 500GB Seagate/WD Blue HDD which are available at 4.3K in most of the Online shops and around 3.9K to 4K locally.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 16, 2012)

^^Done buddy. And what about the low end H61 motherboard? 

MSI H61M-P21 (B3) @ 2860
ASUS P8H61-M LX @ 3050
Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H @ 3450

Which one for G620?


----------



## SunE (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ I'd say Micro Star International


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 17, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^Done buddy. And what about the low end H61 motherboard?
> 
> MSI H61M-P21 (B3) @ 2860
> ASUS P8H61-M LX @ 3050
> ...



The Gigabyte one is much better than the above two. The major differences being, 4 Memory Slots, and HDMI port. Just for 400 rupees more, you get better room for upgrades.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 17, 2012)

40k configuration suggestion :







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom II X4 955	6100
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H	4030
GPU	MSI GTX 560	10300
RAM	Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4GB	1600
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4270
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	CM Elite 311	2000
PSU	FSP Saga II 500W	2300
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7600
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	Intex 1KVA	2600
Total		43770
OR







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Core i3-2100	6350
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H	3340
GPU	MSI GTX 560	10300
RAM	G.Skill DDR3 4GB	1150
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4270
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	CM Elite 311	2000
PSU	FSP Saga II 500W	2300
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7600
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	Intex 1KVA	2600
Total		42880


----------



## Cilus (Apr 17, 2012)

RiGOD, don't include Phenom II X4 955, 965 or other Deneb based processors. Only 960T is available and other X4 processors are very hard to find.

For price reference you guys can also have a look at WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions:::::::::: . This site has been completely revised and all the latest products including GTX 680, the whole range of HD 7000 series, Corsair products are available there.


----------



## Skud (Apr 17, 2012)

Cilus said:


> RiGOD, don't include Phenom II X4 955, 965 or other Deneb based processors. Only 960T is available and other X4 processors are very hard to find.
> 
> For price reference you guys can also have a look at WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions:::::::::: . This site has been completely revised and all the latest products including GTX 580, the whole range of HD 7000 series, Corsair products are available there.



The website looks better now and more professional. But some data is just not right: Corsair H80 is costlier than H100. 

BTW, nice pricing on Noctua D14 (although still on the higher side), Sapphire 7870 & 7850.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 17, 2012)

Cilus said:


> This site has been completely revised and all the latest products including *GTX 580*, the whole range of HD 7000 series, Corsair products are available there.



Typo?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ Ya. Edited.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 17, 2012)

most of the prices on md are high no match for prime,delta,itwares or smc


----------



## Cilus (Apr 17, 2012)

Listen, I have posted the MD computer link not to recommend you guys to purchase from there but to find products which are not available in other sites or MD has lesser price. Example is Sapphire HD 7850.
Stop comparing it without other shops here. These posts doesn't provide any input to the cause apart fom post count increase.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 17, 2012)

i pretty much doubt the reliability of price in md even in their earlier website they quoted some low price for some monitors,ups,graphics cards but when you click on their cart to buy there is no updation or complete email sent to you about your order between who would buy i5 2500k @13000 plus or asus v pro z68 mb @17000 plus from them, which is even more than z77 vpro mb


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2012)

@RiGOD try and edit the 40k AMD rig and put in a 960T. how? Change the graphic card to a little cheaper one like HD 6870 available for Rs.8000 something. 
@Mods I think you are safe to edit the basic 20k and 30k rig now as OP of the thread said he wont be available to make changes untill end of month[he has exams]


----------



## Cilus (Apr 18, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> i pretty much doubt the reliability of price in md even in their earlier website they quoted some low price for some monitors,ups,graphics cards but when you click on their cart to buy there is no updation or complete email sent to you about your order between who would buy i5 2500k @13000 plus or asus v pro z68 mb @17000 plus from them, which is even more than z77 vpro mb



I guess you're not aware of the fact that M.D. Computer is the one of the most reputed site in Kolkata and they offer prices for most of the components like Motherboard, Ram, Graphics card and CPU, lesser than most of the Online shops. Even they offer lesser price for the Laptops too. A lots of of our member has purchased from them.  Most of the forum members from Kolkata actually buy their stuffs from M.D. 

Ya, you're right about their site's problem where most of the product prices were not updated but a single mail to them will do the job. I have suggested it because their sites have been completely revised and most of the prices are accurate as I verified from the shop earlier in this month. Also I personally inquired the price of HD 7850.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 18, 2012)

hey guys, i will edit the configs after 29th.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 18, 2012)

I guess you're not aware of the fact that M.D. Computer is the one of the most reputed site in Kolkata and they offer prices for most of the components like Motherboard, Ram, Graphics card and CPU, lesser than most of the Online 

okay accept your point md computers are good for local buyers in kolkatta and w.benegal 
but they have  someway to go as regards online buying from them
mb and cpu good price/fair price
i don't think so


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 18, 2012)

Problem is, their price quote varies from customer to customer, and you need to bargain, which is waste of time & energy.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 18, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> you need to bargain, *which is waste of time & energy.*



May be for those who have enough dough to waste on..


----------



## Skud (Apr 18, 2012)

Come back to the topic guys. Thank you.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 19, 2012)

Suggestion for 50k:-

*Intel Based*







*Component*
*	Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Core i5-2400	10850
Motherboard	MSI H67MA-E35 (B3)	4670
GPU	MSI GTX560Ti M2D1GD5/OC	13300
RAM	G.Skill 4GB DDR3	1150
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Seasonic S12 II 520	3770
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	Intex 1KVA	2800
Total		53710
Optional Upgrades :







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

Motherboard	Itel DH67CL	5630
PSU	Corsair GS600	4400
*AMD Based*







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom II x6 1090T	9000
Motherboard	ASUS M5A97	6050
GPU	MSI GTX560Ti M2D1GD5/OC	13300
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Corsair GS600	4400
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	Intex 1KVA	2800
Total		54270


----------



## d3p (Apr 19, 2012)

^ HD7850 at 15.5k makes more sense in 50k Configs. Performs far better than 560ti.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 19, 2012)

^^By compromising on which component?


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 19, 2012)

> G.Skill 4GB DDR3	1150



Which model? that 1333MHz one?

Corsair Value select RAM @1.2K is better IMO (I'm talking about reliable warranty of 10 years from corsair, and very few of us have idea about gskill RMA)


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 19, 2012)

^^GSKILL Value Series 4GB. Check out the warranty offered too.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 19, 2012)

GSKILL Value Series 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Desktop Memory Model F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT : lifetime limited

CORSAIR 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 Desktop Memory Model CMV4GX3M1A1333C9 : 10 years

does the "limited" make any (-)ve point for gskill ??


----------



## aby geek (Apr 20, 2012)

IMO time we switch from nzxt source elite  to bitfenix merc alpha considering its only 100 rs more. what do you all think?


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 20, 2012)

^^Its a good idea but I really doubt its local availability. The cost inclusive of shipping is 2550 so you can guess the price of the cabinet if it was available locally. But it lacks front USB 3.0, an extra fan & tool free component installation  compared to the NZXT counterpart.


----------



## d3p (Apr 20, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^By compromising on which component?



Put the 7850 as optional components.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 20, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> does the "limited" make any (-)ve point for gskill ??



Theoretically lifetime limited means: the warranty is for the module bought at the first place. Ince it is replaced during RMA, warranty is over.
@towhomitmayconcern: Am I wrong?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 21, 2012)

^^ Lifetime limited means 10 years in most cases.

RiGOD, in the 50K config, replace 1090T with Phenom II X4 970BE @ 7.6K (flipkart) and change the Gfx card to HD 7850. 970 is better than 1090T in gaming due to it s higher stock speed.Even at 6.4K, 965 is also good option as you can easily get the 100 MHz speed bump by increasing the multiplier.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 21, 2012)

*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom II 965	6400
Motherboard	Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3	6600
GPU	AMD Radeon HD 7850	15000
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Seasonic S12 II 620	4600
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	Intex 1KVA	2800
Total		54120
*@Cilus* : Edited buddy.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 21, 2012)

RigOD, change the motherboard with Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3, not USB3L. The former one offers 4 ram slots whereas the later has only 2 slots. Also you can use another good motherboard which also comes at cheaper price: 
*Asus M5A88-M @ 5.35K* in Flipkart

Little change:-
AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 6.4K
Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3 @ 6.4K

Going with P II 965 as just for 100 MHz, extra 1.3K isn't justified, especially when we can overclock Black Edition CPU very easily. Changed the motherboard to Gigabyte 970A UD3. This board has slightly better built quality than Asus board and does provide better feature set too.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 21, 2012)

^^For OC'in a quad core Phenom isn't the GA-880GM-USB3 @4.9k enough? I mean is there any point spending money on an AMD 970 based board? Shall we put it as an optional upgrade?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 21, 2012)

Reason for Choosing Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3:-


1. It offers 8+2 Phase VRM design compared to 4+1 Phase of 880GM series. So far better for overclocking.

2. It offers two PCI-E X16 slots at X16-X4 mode which comes very handy with multi-GPU setup, either a PhysX card or AMD Crossfire. The performance difference between X16-X4 and X4-X4 is mere 4% at 1080P resolution.

3. 970 chipset is built for AM3+ support from the scratch unlike the 880G chiset which offers AM3+ support through BIOS update

4. The Gigabye 970-UD3 offers more number of PCI-E X1, USB3.0, USB2.0 and Sata ports.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 21, 2012)

*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom II X6 1090T	9000
Motherboard	Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3	6600
GPU	2 x MSI  HD 6850 OC	17600
RAM	Corsair Value 4GB 1333 	1216
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 320 GB	3200
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	CM 310 Elite	1600
PSU	Seasonic S12 II 620	4600
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	Intex 1KVA	2800
Total		57086
Try this? 

P.S. 1333MHz @ 5-6-5-20 1T @ 2.8GHz -3Ghz NB Speed beats 1600Mhz @ 7-8-7-25 1T @ same NB Speed. Overall for PII 1333 is the sweet spot...


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 21, 2012)

^^Will that PSU be able to handle an OC'ed Phenom and 6850 CF without hiccups? I think It would be better to make it more balanced and put it at as a sub 60k gaming config.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 21, 2012)

Ya, I also think so. Better add a Corsair or Seasonic 750W PSU. Also we should have a single card option too and it is gonna be 7870.


----------



## Skud (Apr 21, 2012)

Adding the SMPS will keep that config under 60K. Adding the 7870 will take it close to 65K.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 21, 2012)

Yea I was also thinking of Seasonic 750W for that config but didnt upgrade it for the sake of budget.... 

but I think its better as a 60k config with a Seasonic 750W PSU...


----------



## Cilus (Apr 21, 2012)

Intel Configuration:-

Intel Core i5 2400 @ 10.7K
Intel DH67CL B3 @ 5.6K
Corsair Value Series 4GBX1 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 1.1K
WD Blue/Seafate 7200.12 SATA @ 4K
NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.3K
Seasonic S12II 620 @ 4.6K
Lenovo Gaming Mouse M6811 @ 0.6K
Loghitech Keyboard @ 0.5K
Altec Lancing BXR1221 @ 1.1K
Intex 1 KVA @ 2.8K
BenQ G2220HDL @ 7.6K
Sapphire HD 7850  @ 15.6K


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 21, 2012)

*Sub 60k AMD Based (XFire)*







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom II 1090T	9000
Motherboard	Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3	6600
GPU	Radeon HD 6850 XFire	17600
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	SeaSonic SS-750JS	5420
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	APC 1KVA	4800
Total		62140
*AMD Based (Single GPU)*







*Component*
*	Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom II 965	6400
Motherboard	Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3	6600
GPU	Radeon HD 7870	22850
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Seasonic S12 II 620	4620
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	APC 800VA	3500
Total		62690
*Intel Based*







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Core i5-2500k	12500
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-Z68P-DS3	7900
GPU	Radeon HD 7850	15300
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Seasonic S12 II 620	4620
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	APC 800VA	3500
Total		62540


----------



## Cilus (Apr 21, 2012)

^^ Great config...at a budget of 60K we are squeezing a 7870. A 3.8 GHz+ overclocked Phenom II + 7870 is a deadly combination.

Same for the 1090T + HD 6850 CF. HD 6850 CF is actually 10% more powerful than GTX 580, hence great performance there.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 21, 2012)

^^So true buddy. With those killer GPU's along with Phenoms in the rig there's no point in going for the Intel based configuration at this price range I guess 

P.S - I know somebody will come up with the TDP song and gaming benchmarks of Phenoms vs i5 now. But a few will realise that its all GPU dependent


----------



## Cilus (Apr 21, 2012)

I think we should have Intel Config too because the main problem is unavailability of the Phenom II X4/X6 processors in most of the Online shops as well as in Retail stores.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 21, 2012)

^^Yeah we'll do that buddy. BTW when I googled '6850 crossfire' so many links appeared showing the problems associated with the same, like incompatibility with some games etc. Can you look into it and say if we should keep that configuration?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 22, 2012)

That used to be problems with AMD Drivers with CF setting. There are handful of games which doesn't support CF/SLI after released and needs upgrade packs or Driver mods. Rage is the perfect example of it...very buggy with multi-gpu setup in both the camps.

But with the 12.X driver release, the problem has been addressed in large extent as now you can create own Crossfire Profile using Catalyst Control Panel. I am using HD 6870 CF for some times now which is very similar to 6850 CF and sharing my personal experience.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 22, 2012)

RiGOD - u shudve done more research.  
Cilus - +rep


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 23, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> RiGOD - u shudve done more research.



Why waste time reading mixed reviews when we have a forum member who has first hand experience with CF?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 23, 2012)

^^


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 23, 2012)

*Sub 70k*

*AMD Based (Crossfire)*







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom II 970	7650
CPU Cooler	CM Hyper 212 Evo	2250
Motherboard	GIGABYTE GA-990XA-UD3	9100
GPU	Radeon HD 6870 XFire	22800
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	SeaSonic SS-750JS	5420
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	Logitech G100 	1550
Mouse Pad	Razer Goliathus - Fragged Omega	560
Speakers	F&D A-520	1990
UPS	APC 1.1KVA	4800
Total		72980
*AMD Based (Single GPU)*







*Component*
*	Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom II 1090T	9000
CPU Cooler	CM Hyper 212 Evo	2250
Motherboard	Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3	6600
GPU	Radeon HD 7870	22850
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	SeaSonic SS-750JS	5420
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	Logitech G100 	1550
Mouse Pad	Razer Goliathus - Fragged Omega	560
Speakers	F&D A-520	1990
UPS	APC 1.1KVA	4800
Total		71880
*Intel Based*







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Core i5-2500k	12500
CPU Cooler	CM Hyper 212 Evo	2250
Motherboard	ASUS P8Z77-VLX	11370
GPU	Radeon HD 7850	15300
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Seasonic S12 II 620	4620
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	Logitech G100 	1550
Mouse Pad	Razer Goliathus - Fragged Omega	560
Speakers	F&D A-520	1990
UPS	APC 1.1VA	4800
Total		71800


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2012)

Actually Crossfire problems used to look pretty problematic in pen 'n paper but they can be sorted out if you digg a little lower, even before the release of Catalyst 12.X driver.
There is a tool available called *RadeonPro* which can be used as an advanced alternative of Catalyst Control Center and it's available for long time. With this tool one can easily create custom profiles for different games where all the advnaced settings like Anti-Aliasing, AF, Tripple Buffering (for OpenGL), Midmap quality, Tesselation performance and most importantly Crossfire settings can be easily altered.

Like all the people with multi-GPU setup, I have faced problem with Crysis 2 when it was released. But it has been observed that if BIOSHOCK or Fear 2 Crossfire profile is applied with Crysis 2, it runs far smoother. I have used that trick with large amount of success until AMD released an Application Profile for the game.

Now with the 12.X drivers that can be done from inside the Control Center itself. The only problem, a CF setup with mid range cards like 6850 or 6870 might face is Micro-shuttering and it is true.
But the thing is if you're looking at a youtube Video of Game Playing just to discover it, you can notice it with little concentration but while playing the games with all your concentration, it is pretty hard to notice.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 23, 2012)

Cilus said:


> But the thing is if you're looking at a youtube Video of Game Playing just to discover it, you can notice it with little concentration but while playing the games with all your concentration, it is pretty hard to notice.


You mean that the problem is so negligible that its hardly noticeable? With 10% performance increase over a GTX 580 at a comparatively lower price range, I guess anyone can live with that.


----------



## Skud (Apr 23, 2012)

Moreover, not all games suffer from micro-stuttering. It's a problem, but not something that you can't live with.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 23, 2012)

instead of mother board ASUS P8Z77-VLX 11370 
better to go for asrock z77 extreme 4 which is atx @10000 mediaman group


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2012)

Rigod, in the 70K AMD config, keep HD 7870 as an alternative option. Not all the people like Multi-GPU setup due to the initial setup hickups. higher power consupmtion and heat generation. It also increases the cost of motherboard and PSU.
Also I don't feel Phenom II 970 is recommended as it only offers 100 MHz speed bump at 1.25K higher price than 965. Since 965 is a B.E. processor it can be overclocked very easily.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 23, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> You mean that the problem is so negligible that its hardly noticeable? With 10% performance increase over a GTX 580 at a comparatively lower price range, I guess anyone can live with that.



Problems like micro stuttering and screen tearing are immensely fixed with *nvidia's adaptive vsync technology* and it has become a big hit. The good thing is older fermi based cards also benefit from this with the latest 301.24 driver.

Guess amd will come up with something like that for its gpu lineup in the
near future but the credits go to nvidia this time. Upcoming budget cards like 660-ti can be slied without any micro-stuttering issues but they are quite a while away.

To read results about adaptive vsync refer below:

*Source*

Also check user opinions on adaptive vsync and micro stuttering *here*.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 23, 2012)

*@Cillus* : The 965 is out of stock at SMC buddy. That's why I went with 970. 

P.S - Edit the typo before someone quotes it mate

*@vickybat* : Thanks for that info buddy.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 23, 2012)

RiGOD, in your post Here, the AMD build should be better for "Gaming Only" setup and Intel will be beast for "Generalised PC Usage with Gaming" .

P.S Also, a thread with benchmarks from different configs is under construction already  I just need your help and support in completing it.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 23, 2012)

^^Sure buddy.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 23, 2012)

RiGOD, shouldn't the 70k budget rig have a better Cabinet? Just sayin'


Offtopic - RiGOD, posted a thread regarding this, people, let me know who all can help 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/155952-need-feedback-regarding-upcoming-thread.html#post1634533


----------



## pramudit (Apr 24, 2012)

price update-ati 7970 is now available for around 30k...


----------



## Skud (Apr 24, 2012)

Link please.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

48Hours special only! GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 $130.49 With Promo Code: EMCYTZT1494

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard


i thought this might be useful to some one so i am sharing it.


----------



## pramudit (Apr 25, 2012)

Newegg.com - HIS H797F3G2M Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card

its for 480$... include about 50$ for tax(if any, dont know much about it)... so its under 30k...


----------



## aby geek (Apr 26, 2012)

can anybody confirm from tirupathi if evga radeon 7 series have arrived in india or are they abl only on order?


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Apr 26, 2012)

Where are you folks sourcing Phenom II X6s from?
I was in Nehru Place yesterday and the day before but folks at SMC and Computer Empire said that the only Phenom II available was Phenom II X2 560 BE, and even Athlon II X3/X4s have vanished.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 26, 2012)

aby geek said:


> can anybody confirm from tirupathi if evga radeon 7 series have arrived in india or are they abl only on order?



EVGA is a Nvidia Board partner and not manufactures AMD cards. Do a little research buddy before asking.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 26, 2012)

..:: Free Radical ::.. said:


> Where are you folks sourcing Phenom II X6s from?
> I was in Nehru Place yesterday and the day before but folks at SMC and Computer Empire said that the only Phenom II available was Phenom II X2 560 BE, and even Athlon II X3/X4s have vanished.



From theitwares.com
have a look at this, they still have few 
AMD Processors


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 29, 2012)

a crossfire setup in a small cabinet? You sure?

also, do consider the SVG Tech AOC 120ST cooler for 3k, good vfm imo...will be getting one next week, will talk about performance then.. here is the link:
AOC 120 ST


----------



## pratik385 (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys, any good all in one desktop?
under 25k
my bro is looking for lenovo, is it worth?


----------



## Rahul003 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Experts,
I am looking for an i5 configuration which i want to use for following usage:

1. To run some of my heavy professional softwares used in industry for ETL in Data warehouse  . 
2. Dual Boot with Red Hat Linux and Windows Server 2003
3. Playing HD movies and light gaming.

I have little knowledge of  hardware but has come across this configuration. Please suggest if i should go ahead with the same configuration or need to modify it.

CPU	Intel Core i5-2500k	12500
CPU Cooler	CM Hyper 212 Evo	2250
Motherboard	ASUS P8Z77-VLX	11370---some at lower end will also do,   may do OC at later point of time
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Seasonic S12 II 620	4620
Monitor		--- going to use old one
KB + Mouse	--- going to use old one
Speakers	--- going to use old one
UPS	--- going to use old one

Please let me know if you need some more inputs... 
Thanks in advance..

Rahul
New Delhi


----------



## Cilus (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ Create a new thread by filling up the questions present on the Thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 30, 2012)

amd cpus go for a price cut will it be worth to buy them
FX-8150 - $205
FX-8120 - $165
AMD Cuts Prices on A-Series APUs and FX CPUs to Compete With Intel Ivy Bridge ? - Legit Reviews


----------



## MegaMind (May 1, 2012)

Gaming CPU Hierarchy Chart(april 2012)


----------



## RiGOD (May 1, 2012)

^^Nice find mate, really sad to see the first 2 rows empty for the AMD side. Hope they'll be back in the game with Piledriver series, but still SNB's will be miles ahead.


----------



## d6bmg (May 2, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Gaming CPU Hierarchy Chart(april 2012)



Very useful chart but it would not be needed after a few months thanks to AMD.


----------



## MegaMind (May 2, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Very useful chart but it would not be needed after a few months thanks to AMD.



What u mean


----------



## d6bmg (May 3, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> What u mean



I mean to say that when there won't be any AMD processor available in the market, there would be no need to compare. :-/


----------



## MegaMind (May 3, 2012)

Just came across this..

120+GB As SSD analysis,



Spoiler



*img707.imageshack.us/img707/8774/file1120128ssdc.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (May 3, 2012)

^ Nice. Vextex 4 FTW. Although price matters


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 4, 2012)

FX-8120 @ SMC for 9,400/- & FX-8150 @ 11,675/-

Lets wait for IB and see how much more it drops!!...  although 8120 is totally worth buying at this price!!!


----------



## Cilus (May 5, 2012)

With the reduction of price of BD processors, especially the 8 core ones I think we can have some nice FX based build here.

How about this one:

Lets have a Bulldozer based system:-

*AMD FX 8120 @ 9.4K
Biostar TA990FXE @ 8.3K
G-skill RipjawX 1600 MHz 4GB X 1 @ 1.55K
Seagate/WD Blue 500 GB SATA @ 4.2K
NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.4K
Asus 24X SATA Black DVD R/W @ 1K
Seasonic S12II 620 Bronze @ 4.6K
GIGABYTE HD 7850 OC GV-R785OC-2GD @ 15.2K
Logitec G400 Gaming Mouse @ 1.3K
Logitech MMC Keyboard @ 0.5K
Razer goliatus Small Fragged/Smooth Mouse Pad @ 0.4K
BenQ G2220HDL @ 7.5K
Altec Lancing BXR1221 @ 1.2K
APC 1 KVA @ 4.4K*

Total ~ 62K


----------



## RiGOD (May 5, 2012)

^^Nice one mate. I've read many posts in various forums saying that the BD architecture is not a failure actually, but its Windows which cannot utilise the full potential of BD's. And once it is optimised the BD's will run like anything they say. Could you shed some light on this?

BTW in many sites BenQ G2220*HDAL* is available for 7.5-7.7k, the price of HDL has gone beyond 8k.


----------



## Cilus (May 5, 2012)

There are other things too. Most of the Benchmark suits as well as the software developers use Intel's compilers to build their applications for Machine Level language.  The machine language conversion of a high level coding (done in C++, Java or other high level language) needs to be very much optimized for running in different processors. They can be executed in several ways and it is the duty of the compiler to pick up the most optimized one depending upon the instructions support in current CPU. 
Now it has been observed that Intel Compiler just detects whether its a Non- Intel or Intel processor. If it is a Non-Intel one (read AMD) it simply picks up the unoptimized code path without using the advanced instructions like SSE4/3, FMA4 etc to reduce the execution speed.

The 1st hands on proof came with Via Nano X2 processors, a cheaper alternative of Atom X2 processors. ViA Nano normally performs around 10% better than the dual core Atom and it uses the cloned CPU interface of Atom to make it compatible with Intel Atom motherboards. When the CPU-ID of this VIA processor has been modded with the CPU-ID of a Atom X2, the performance enhancement jumped to a whopping 30%+ over the same Atom processor. It clearly indicates that software compilers based on Intel doesn't actually check the true Instructions support by the Non-Intel CPU, it just checks whether it is a Non-Intel one and picks up the unoptimized code path. Detail level check for the capabilities of the Processor is only checked if it has a CPU-ID of Intel Processor.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 5, 2012)

dude thats too small a cabinet for a 60k system...I mean, it needs to look 60k 



Cilus said:


> There are other things too. Most of the Benchmark suits as well as the software developers use Intel's compilers to build their applications for Machine Level language.  The machine language conversion of a high level coding (done in C++, Java or other high level language) needs to be very much optimized for running in different processors. They can be executed in several ways and it is the duty of the compiler to pick up the most optimized one depending upon the instructions support in current CPU.
> Now it has been observed that Intel Compiler just detects whether its a Non- Intel or Intel processor. If it is a Non-Intel one (read AMD) it simply picks up the unoptimized code path without using the advanced instructions like SSE4/3, FMA4 etc to reduce the execution speed.
> 
> The 1st hands on proof came with Via Nano X2 processors, a cheaper alternative of Atom X2 processors. ViA Nano normally performs around 10% better than the dual core Atom and it uses the cloned CPU interface of Atom to make it compatible with Intel Atom motherboards. When the CPU-ID of this VIA processor has been modded with the CPU-ID of a Atom X2, the performance enhancement jumped to a whopping 30%+ over the same Atom processor. It clearly indicates that software compilers based on Intel doesn't actually check the true Instructions support by the Non-Intel CPU, it just checks whether it is a Non-Intel one and picks up the unoptimized code path. Detail level check for the capabilities of the Processor is only checked if it has a CPU-ID of Intel Processor.



please do post the link, would be a nice read


----------



## Skud (May 5, 2012)

Here you go:-

*VIA Nano CPUID Tricks*


----------



## rajan1311 (May 5, 2012)

Skud said:


> Here you go:-
> 
> *VIA Nano CPUID Tricks*



thanks buddy...Hope AMD have some tool to change CPUID, because this stuff is awesome!It works better than overclocking for free performance


----------



## Cilus (May 5, 2012)

Thanks Skud for the Link. Rep+ for you.
Actually Bulldozer also performs better in GNU based Linux compilers where FX-8150's performance is comparable with 2600K. Check some reviews with Compiler like Open64, GCC etc. Here BD enjoys two things:
1. Linux has better scheduling logic and doesn't rom the thread scheduling problem like Windows 7.
2. Use of the Open Compilers extensively so that any CPU can have its max optimization code path.


----------



## Skud (May 5, 2012)

You are welcome buddy.


----------



## RiGOD (May 5, 2012)

Spoiler






Cilus said:


> There are other things too. Most of the Benchmark suits as well as the software developers use Intel's compilers to build their applications for Machine Level language.  The machine language conversion of a high level coding (done in C++, Java or other high level language) needs to be very much optimized for running in different processors. They can be executed in several ways and it is the duty of the compiler to pick up the most optimized one depending upon the instructions support in current CPU.
> Now it has been observed that Intel Compiler just detects whether its a Non- Intel or Intel processor. If it is a Non-Intel one (read AMD) it simply picks up the unoptimized code path without using the advanced instructions like SSE4/3, FMA4 etc to reduce the execution speed.
> 
> The 1st hands on proof came with Via Nano X2 processors, a cheaper alternative of Atom X2 processors. ViA Nano normally performs around 10% better than the dual core Atom and it uses the cloned CPU interface of Atom to make it compatible with Intel Atom motherboards. When the CPU-ID of this VIA processor has been modded with the CPU-ID of a Atom X2, the performance enhancement jumped to a whopping 30%+ over the same Atom processor. It clearly indicates that software compilers based on Intel doesn't actually check the true Instructions support by the Non-Intel CPU, it just checks whether it is a Non-Intel one and picks up the unoptimized code path. Detail level check for the capabilities of the Processor is only checked if it has a CPU-ID of Intel Processor.






Now that's some shocking information. So if the most optimised path of the FX is chosen it'll perform close to SNB's right? So once that fix is done in Windows (atleast in 8) then the FX line up will have a future I guess.


----------



## Cilus (May 5, 2012)

No man, Windows 8 will only fix the scheduling logic of the threads but how the instructions present under each thread will be executed will be still dependent upon the compiler used by the specific apps.
Sadly in Windows platform, Intel has invested around US 50 Million to develop several Compilers and let the developers use it for free. So it is very unlikely that   commercial software developers will use any different compilers.

There are certain Open Compilers under GNU licencing like X264, Open64, 7Z  etc which  can be optimized to take the advantage of the advanced instruction set supports of any processors and apps developed with these will surely show some huge performance boost once the Thread issuing logic is fixed in Windows 8.

In Linux, you are having more options, I think Ico can throw some lights here.


----------



## RiGOD (May 5, 2012)

^^That's sad news. So if the same conditions persists there isn't much to expect from the Piledriver series too.


----------



## Cilus (May 5, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^That's sad news. So if the same conditions persists there isn't much to expect from the Piledriver series too.



It's not like that. Even fixing the thread scheduling will increase performance of BD modules. Piledirver has better IPC performance and power management, can run cooler. AMD is also focuing to add the instruction sets which are Intel compiler compatible like FMA3. BD used to have FMA4 which is advanced than FMA3 but Intel suddenly dropped FMA4 from their Compiler specifications, added FMA3 support with Sandybridge-E and Ivybridge, just before the release of BD.

Hope, you are guessing the reason correctly,


----------



## dfcols71 (May 5, 2012)

if based on your reports intel and windows are ganging up to kickbut amd 
why dont amd find some software developers who optimize the software to to 
fully optimize the bulldozer range cpus


----------



## Skud (May 5, 2012)

Not *our* reports buddy. 

And AMD simply don't have the money, it's as simple as that.

Similar story in games also.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 5, 2012)

Skud said:


> Not *our* reports buddy.
> 
> And AMD simply don't have the money, it's as simple as that.



Its not that they don't have money, just that Intel has 10x more


----------



## Cilus (May 6, 2012)

Guys, I am thinking to replace Phenom II X6 1090T, available around 9K, by FX 8120, currently available at 9.4K at SMC. The reasons are:-

1. Gaming performance at 1080P is almost same.
2. FX has support for higher overclocking compared to Thuban.
3. The multi-threaded performance is better while keeping the single-threaded performance almost same.
4. Thuban has reached its EOL and there is nothing new it can offers apart from overclocking. All the other hand, FX 8120 is a relatively new architecture, promises the increase of performance with Windows 8, new Instructions like SSE4, FMA4, AVX support etc.

What do you guys think?


----------



## RiGOD (May 6, 2012)

^^Sounds good to me. Its a new architecture compared to that of Phenom and has scope of improvement in performance in future. And yeah, the price drop too. Wise choice IMO.


----------



## Cilus (May 6, 2012)

^^ Thanks for sharing your opinion. Here have a read of this article where the Author investigated thoroughly Intel's compiler and found out that it deliberately cripples AMD's performance. He was also able to create a patch to bypass the CPUID check in some areas:-

Swallowtail


----------



## Omi (May 6, 2012)

^^^
But if you look at the difference between day to day performance or FPS, it will not be observable.
Your machine is already a beast, but if one looks at the EOL aspect, its not bad either.
Just that the %increase should justify the cost.
Things may be interesting after Windows 8 release (tough I doubt by how much)

*8150 *in Win8 Preview
*images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/amd/Bulldozer/Review/win8.jpg



> Swallowtail


That was a very Good Read BTW.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 6, 2012)

well my point if amd have solid evidence they can outbench  intell cpus with the compiler check discriminating against amd,they will defiantly  sue intell for unfair practices.
as an after thought amd should develope their own compiler stuff.
I think the real problem is both intell and amd  are focusing more on apu and mobile chips


----------



## Cilus (May 6, 2012)

Omi, thanks for your concern  but I'm not talking to get a FX for me, I was talking about the builds here where we're suggesting 1090T.



dfcols71 said:


> well my point if amd have solid evidence they can outbench  intell cpus with the compiler check discriminating against amd,they will defiantly  sue intell for unfair practices.
> as an after thought amd should develope their own compiler stuff.
> I think the real problem is both intell and amd  are focusing more on apu and mobile chips



AMD as well as some other players in market have already sued Intel and there were several lawsuits going against Intel back in 2009. But most of 'em have been settled outside court and there are certain things you can't directly accuse. After money power of Intel is something.


----------



## d3p (May 7, 2012)

Here Goes the Sub 100k Config with Nvidia Surround/AMD Eyeinfinity.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|12500
*CPU Cooler*
|ZALMAN CNPS9900A CPU Cooler |3600
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z77-VLX|12000
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3000
*Graphic Card*
|Zotac GTX 680/Sapphire HD7970|34500/30,000
*SSD*
|Corsair Force Series 3 120GB |9000
*HDD*
|WD Caviar Black Sata III 1TB |7000
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1200
*PSU*
|	SeaSonic SS-850AT |6300
*Case*
|Corsair Carbide 500R|6500
*Monitor*
|Dell E190S Flat Panel LCD Monitor x 3 [GTG - 5ms, 1280 x 1024 max] |18000 [6000 each]
*Mouse*
|Razer DeathAdder Black|1900
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Sidewinder X4|2300
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Alpha L - Speed/Control|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA |4300
|
*Total*
|
*120k*


----------



## RiGOD (May 7, 2012)

*Sub 60k Configurations (Updated)*

*AMD Based (Single GPU)*







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD FX 8120	9400
CPU Cooler	CM Hyper 212 EVO	2200
Motherboard	Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3	6600
GPU	Radeon HD 7850 	15000
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Seasonic S12 II 620	4620
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	Logitech G100	1560
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	APC 1KVA	4800
Total		62140
*AMD Based (Multi GPU)*







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD FX 8120	9400
Motherboard	Biostar TA990FXE	8350
GPU	Radeon HD 6850 XFire	17600
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	SeaSonic SS-750JS	5420
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	APC 1KVA	4800
Total		64290
*Intel Based*







*Component*
*	Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Core i5-2500k	12500
Motherboard	ASRock Z77 Extreme 4	10000
GPU	Radeon HD 7850	15000
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Seasonic S12 II 620	4620
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	APC 800VA	3500
Total		64340


----------



## Cilus (May 7, 2012)

RiGOd, change the 2nd config. Gigabyte 970A-UD3 supports Crossfire @ X16-X4 mode which is not a good option for Crossfire. Better switch the motherboards between AMD single GPU and AMD Xfire based config.


----------



## RiGOD (May 7, 2012)

^^Edited, looks better?


----------



## Cilus (May 7, 2012)

Ya, its looking good.

BTW, time for another article. Have a look at this, waiting for your comments:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/156651-reason-poor-performance-bulldozer-windows-7-a.html


----------



## RiGOD (May 7, 2012)

^^The rectification in the Windows 8 part is the key. So if things work out like that it'll result in lower power consumption under load and also *overall* improvement in execution speeds & performance you say?

BTW read this in various forums



Spoiler



There is most definitely a Windows 7 AMD FX – software patch in the works. By most estimates the *AMD Bulldozer FX is underperforming by 40-70% in most Windows 7 benchmarks*. By forcing Windows 7 to recognize 8 cpu cores a huge performance hit has happened. The Bulldozer FX-8xxx design… really isn’t 8 cores, it’s a 4 core CPU with an extra integer pipeline on each core. If the FX-8xxx series scale according to the 4 and 6 core Bulldozer design than there is a serious bug in Windows 7 that is crippling the FX-8150 performance.
*The one thing that is for-sure here is that every hardware review website rushed to be the first to publish an AMD FX-8150 review, they all used the same generic benchmarks and NONE did any real world computing*. The game is fixed, the big-dog spreads around the most ad-dollars.



Any truth in this?


----------



## Terabyte (May 7, 2012)

@RiGOD : Where have you got the PSU prices from?


----------



## RiGOD (May 7, 2012)

^^Theitwares.com


----------



## sukhwinder_1011 (May 7, 2012)

I've recently bought Asus Maximus V Gene Motherboard it comes with a display port and a hdmi port please suggest me a monitor that can go well with these ports.... I'm confussed with my options. 

Need help...before ivy bridge hits the market, as per Distributors and Retailers it will be available in market this week itself. (9-may 2012 onwards).

Please suggest a moniter ASAP. 

Regards
sukhwinder


----------



## RiGOD (May 7, 2012)

^^Dell ST2220L.


----------



## Terabyte (May 8, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^Theitwares.com


Ok thanks.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 11, 2012)

Well Mobo will be Asus Republic of gamers or Asus Rampage


----------



## JovianStorm (May 11, 2012)

Phoronix has a review of the 8150 running Linux from OCt 2011.
[Phoronix] AMD FX-8150 Bulldozer On Ubuntu Linux Review


----------



## d6bmg (May 15, 2012)

Very good alternative to Noctua D14:
*Deepcool Assassin* @4945

Very very good pricing for a $90 cooler.
Grab one while stock lasts. 

Another one looks good, way better than Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO:
*Deepcool Frostwin* @2760/-
Even better than V6GT.


----------



## Tenida (May 15, 2012)

Alternative to D14 is *Thermalright Silver Arrow@3.9K* which costs much lower.

And about * Deepcool Frostwin *not everyone have big or decent cabinet to install that monster cooler. CM 212 EVO does the job very well also costs lesser


----------



## d6bmg (May 15, 2012)

Price of Silverarrow always sticks around 4K, great vfm cooler. But with 4 heatpipes, it won't be as good as D14 IMO.


----------



## Tenida (May 15, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Price of Silverarrow always sticks around 4K, great vfm cooler. But with 4 heatpipes, it won't be as good as D14 IMO.



But the reviews shows its better than D14.


----------



## pcforumguy (May 17, 2012)

I think Deepcool Frostwin @ 2.6k is not an BAD (it's a Twin Tower) as alternative to CM Hyper 212 EVO.
Here is review Deepcool Frostwin
@ itwares it's 2.6k with free shipping - *www.theitwares.com/deep-cool-frostwin-120mm-universal-cooler-p-2692.html


----------



## MegaMind (May 17, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Price of Silverarrow always sticks around 4K, great vfm cooler. But with 4 heatpipes, it won't be as good as D14 IMO.



Actually SA is equal/better than D14..


----------



## Tenida (May 17, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Actually SA is equal/better than D14..



I agree


----------



## d6bmg (May 18, 2012)

pcforumguy said:


> I think Deepcool Frostwin @ 2.6k is not an BAD (it's a Twin Tower) as alternative to CM Hyper 212 EVO.
> Here is review Deepcool Frostwin
> @ itwares it's 2.6k with free shipping - DeepCool FROSTWIN 120MM UNIVERSAL CPU COOLER



Its nice to see deepcool products in there too. 

*Sub 40K Rig:*
*(Intel based)*

Intel i5-2400 @10.6K
Intel DH67CL @5K
Corsair Value Select 4GB RAM @1.2K
WDC 500GB Blue @4K
Corsair GS600 @4K
NZXT Source 210 Elite @2.4K
GIGABYTE GV-R7770-1GD @8.6K
Benq G2222HDL @7.5K

Total: 43.3K 

Looks good?


----------



## Xai (May 20, 2012)

For non-overclockers, planning to buy a non-K series processors, is H67 mobo recommended or H77? H67 looks more cost-efficient, and H77 seems to be better for future upgrades down the line.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## d6bmg (May 20, 2012)

As far as pricing is concerned at this point of time, H77 boards are not vfm to suggest IMO.
In H67 chipset department, Intel DH67CL is the best choice.


----------



## d6bmg (May 22, 2012)

After giving some thoughts into the matter, I think we should stop suggesting a bit overpriced Z77 boards along with SB-'K' series processors. Z77 boards could be suggested once IB-'K' processors (i.e. 3570K & 3770K) are available in the market. Cause without IB processors, those PCI-E 3.0 lanes would be deactivated anyways.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 22, 2012)

Asrock Motherboards Coming Soon To Flipkart :
Motherboards Price List India: Computer Components: Flipkart.com


----------



## RiGOD (May 22, 2012)

^^Nice find mate.


----------



## d6bmg (May 22, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> Asrock Motherboards Coming Soon To Flipkart :
> Motherboards Price List India: Computer Components: Flipkart.com



Nice find. But sadly, there is no good extreme series boards of Z68/Z77 chipset.


----------



## vickybat (May 22, 2012)

Asus Gtx 670-DC II is available @ 24.9k in golchait bengaluru.


----------



## d6bmg (May 22, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Asus Gtx 670-DC II is available @ 24.9k in golchait bengaluru.



Very good pricing. I really miss the rep button here.


----------



## d3p (May 23, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Asus Gtx 670-DC II is available @ 24.9k in golchait bengaluru.




Non of them are in stock actually.


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2012)

how is the dell alienware series...?
Alienware X51 Desktop ? High-Performance Gaming Computer | Dell India

is it overpriced or VFM..?


----------



## RiGOD (May 24, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed for an update atleast by Q3.


----------



## Cilus (May 24, 2012)

^^ Sorry for being late, but I have started the process. Sub 20K has been updated. Could you post all the configs in a single post? Then it will be easier for me to update.


----------



## RiGOD (May 24, 2012)

Will post all configs in this post. Just recheck all the configs and let me know about the corrections if any.

*Sub 25k*







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD A6 3500	3980
Motherboard	Gigabyte A55M-DS2	3290
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 4GB	1530
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 250GB	3750
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	Intex/iBall/Frontech	1000
PSU	FSP Saga II 500w	2300
Monitor	Dell IN2030M	6100
KB + Mouse	Amkette Classic Duo	380
Speakers	Altec Lansing BXR1221	1100
UPS	Intex 600VA	1400
Total		25940
*Sub 30k*







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Pentium G620 	3340
Motherboard	ASUS P8H61-M PLUS V2	3340
GPU	GIGABYTE HD 6770	6450
RAM	G.Skill DDR3 4GB	1150
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 250GB	3750
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	Intex/iBall/Frontech	1200
PSU	FSP Saga II 500w	2300
Monitor	Dell IN2030M	6100
KB + Mouse	Amkette Classic Duo	380
Speakers	Altec Lansing BXR1221	1100
UPS	Intex 600VA	1400
Total		31620
*Sub 40k (AMD Based)*







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom II X4 960T	6960
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H	3800
GPU	MSI GTX 560	10300
RAM	G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4GB	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4270
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	Zebronics Bijli	1200
PSU	FSP Saga II 500W	2300
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	Intex 1KVA	2600
Total		43450
*Sub 40k (Intel Based)*







*Component*
*	Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Core i3-2120	6900
Motherboard	ASUS P8H61-M LX	3050
GPU	MSI GTX 560	10300
RAM	G.Skill DDR3 4GB	1150
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4270
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	CM Elite 311	2000
PSU	FSP Saga II 500W	2300
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	Intex 1KVA	2600
Total		43040
*Sub 50k (AMD Based)*







*Component*
*	Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom II 960T	6960
Motherboard	Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3	6600
GPU	AMD Radeon HD 7850	15300
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Seasonic S12 II 520	3770
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	Intex 1KVA	2800
Total		54150
*Sub 50k (Intel Based)*







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Core i5-2400	10850
Motherboard	MSI H67MA-E35 (B3)	4900
GPU	MSI GTX560Ti M2D1GD5/OC	13300
RAM	G.Skill 4GB DDR3	1150
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Seasonic S12 II 520	3770
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	Intex 1KVA	2800
Total		53940
*Sub 60k (AMD Based - Multi GPU)*







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD FX 8120	9400
Motherboard	Biostar TA990FXE	8350
GPU	MSI Radeon HD 6850 XFire	17600
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	SeaSonic SS-750JS	5420
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	APC 1KVA	4800
Total		64290
*Sub 60k (AMD Based - Single GPU)*







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom II 960T	6960
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3	6600
GPU	Gigabyte HD 7870	21100
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Seasonic S12 II 620	4620
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	APC 800VA	3500
Total		61500
*Sub 60k (Intel Based)*







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Core i5-2500k	12500
Motherboard	ASRock Z77 Extreme 4	10000
GPU	Gigabyte HD 7850 OC	15300
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Seasonic S12 II 620	4620
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	APC 800VA	3500
Total		64640
*Sub 70k (AMD Based - Multi GPU)*







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom II 970	7650
CPU Cooler	CM Hyper 212 Evo	2250
Motherboard	Biostar TA990FXE	8350
GPU	Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 XFire	22800
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	SeaSonic SS-750JS	5420
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	Logitech G100 	1550
Mouse Pad	Razer Goliathus - Fragged Omega	560
Speakers	F&D A-520	2000
UPS	APC 1.1KVA	4800
Total		72240
*Sub 70k (AMD Based - Single GPU)*







*Component*
*	Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD FX 8120	9400
CPU Cooler	CM Hyper 212 Evo	2250
Motherboard	Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3	6600
GPU	Gigabyte HD 7870 OC	22100
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	SeaSonic SS-750JS	5420
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	Logitech G100 	1550
Mouse Pad	Razer Goliathus - Fragged Omega	560
Speakers	F&D A-520	1990
UPS	APC 1.1KVA	4800
Total		71530
*Sub 70k (Intel Based)*







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Core i5-2500k	12500
CPU Cooler	CM Hyper 212 Evo	2250
Motherboard	ASUS P8Z77-VLX	11370
GPU	Radeon HD 7850	15300
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Seasonic S12 II 620	4620
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	Logitech G100 	1550
Mouse Pad	Razer Goliathus - Fragged Omega	560
Speakers	F&D A-520	1990
UPS	APC 1.1VA	4800
Total		71800


----------



## d6bmg (May 24, 2012)

^ For KB+Mouse, use Logitech MK200 @7K instead of 
MS Desktop Wired 600 @7.6K.
This will save 600/-
As a user of MK200, I would have to say, it is a very good combo at that price.


----------



## Baker (May 25, 2012)

Baker said:


> how is the dell alienware series...?
> Alienware X51 Desktop ? High-Performance Gaming Computer | Dell India
> 
> is it overpriced or VFM..?



--------bump-----


----------



## RiGOD (May 25, 2012)

^^This topic has been discussed many times in this forum. One last time, 

*Custom Gaming RiG FTW*.


----------



## d3p (May 25, 2012)

Baker said:


> how is the dell alienware series...?
> Alienware X51 Desktop ? High-Performance Gaming Computer | Dell India
> 
> is it overpriced or VFM..?



Discuss this in Offtopic Thread.


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2012)

I think the graphics cards recommended in first post needs to be changed.


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I think the graphics cards recommended in first post needs to be changed.



I think he is busy with his exams etc.


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2012)

^^ Okey dokey.


----------



## desiJATT (May 25, 2012)

Guys I think we should have a look at these - Cabinets Price List India: Computer Components: Flipkart.com

Lancool cabinets are now available at Flipkart. It's priced between 3.5k to 5.5k for some lower end models and ranges upto 12k for higher end ones. I think we can recommend the Lancool PCK56 and PCK56W which are available at 3.5k and 3.7k respectively. 

For those looking something above the NZXT Source 210 (Most people can't find it anyways, not available in North India and many other parts), and below 4k, Lancool can be a good option.

These cabinets will beat the Cooler Master 431, and 430 models by a good margin. They have better looks, transparent window (PCK56W model), *cable management*, and also comes with 2 fans built in as compared to 1 fan in CM, no cable management, and costly choices.

I think instead of adding NZXT Source 210 Elite, we should now add Lancool PCK56W in all PC configurations above, posted by RiGOD.

Moreover, we should stop recommending Altec Lansing BXR1221. Many people have had bad experience with them including me, my sister and my two friends. Instead, Creative SBS235 2.1 Speakers are much much better choice, costs 1300 in local market, base output is good,sound is very crisp and clear, mids are also good. Overall it's a much better choice over BXR1221.


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

^^ Nice find. I saw that too.
The problem is the lowest price of K56 is 3540/- which is, way above than that of NZXT Source210 and Gamma.

BTW, is that you, who gave all the Lancool cabinets five star?


----------



## desiJATT (May 25, 2012)

Lol no  

Well I already specified that, most people can't find NZXT Source 210, and some people are willing to go for CM 431 and 430. This cabinet will be best for them.

So here's a little hierarchy chart on which cabinets people buy with different budgets under 5k -

1.8k - CM 310
2.2k - CM 311
2.4k - NZXT Source 210 2lite
2.7k - NZXT Gamma
3.2k - CM 311 Plus, CM 430
4k   - CM 431
4.4k - Corsair 300R

Now I want to change the second and third  last options to Lancool PCK56W instead of 311 Plus, CM 430, CM 431. Obviously Corsair 300R is way better choice over Lancool and CMs, but it'a price is a little over 4.4k, so people refrain from buying it.


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

May be I don;t know the present price, but when NZXT Gamma price is raised to 2.7K?
It was available @2K, and last time I checked (a few months ago) it was ~2.3K


----------



## Xai (May 26, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> May be I don;t know the present price, but when NZXT Gamma price is raised to 2.7K?
> It was available @2K, and last time I checked (a few months ago) it was ~2.3K



Yes, the prices had increased I think about 2 months back.

NZXT GAMMA


----------



## rajchakra (May 27, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

*Updating the Configs due to the Absence of Jaskanwar *
*Updated Config*






*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel G620 	3318
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H	3340
RAM	G.Skill DDR3 4GB 1333 MHz	1150
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500GB	4050
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	Intex/iBall/Frontech	1000
PSU	FSP Saga II 500w	2300
Monitor	Acer 205H 20" LCD	5050
KB + Mouse	Amkette Classic Duo	380
Speakers	Altec Lansing BXR1221	1100
UPS	Intex 600VA	1400
Total		21799



total is not correct  

should be 24,198


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 28, 2012)

sup guys, last exam was on 26th. Now i will update. 

(tf2 takes away my free time xD)


----------



## RiGOD (May 28, 2012)

^^Check couple of my previous posts Jas. I guess it won't need much corrections. BTW sub 85k and 100k configs are yet to be written.


----------



## d6bmg (May 28, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> sup guys, last exam was on 26th. Now i will update.
> 
> (tf2 takes away my free time xD)



Welcome back!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 30, 2012)

thanks, 
i didn't even knew ivy bridge was released, missed new launches. going through them.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2012)

And also  see many of earlier pages of the thread. Lots of comments there about many configs.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2012)

Guys, Asrock 990FX Extreme 3 motherboard is available at only 8.5K at Primeabgb. I think we can say good buy to the Biostar 990FXE and use this one with the AMD builds.

Here goes the Link: Buy Asrock 990FX Extreme3 Motherboard in Mumbai India


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 1, 2012)

^^Nice find buddy. But while I checked this review it says that the board is a poor OC'er. Is there any particular the reason why you chose this one instead of Biostar?


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 1, 2012)

whats the difference between Asrock 990FX Extreme 3 & ASRock 990FX Extreme4
ASRock 990FX Extreme4 -10017
ASRock 990FX Extreme4 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 1, 2012)

^^Extreme 4 has 8+2 phase power design and is a great board. And I don't think Extreme 3 is that good in OC'ing department. Waiting for some input from Cilus.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2012)

Not all the time overclocking potential depends upon the number of VRM, it also depends upon the quality of the VRM too. That's why the 990FXE from BIOSTAR is a good VFM overclocker board and supports around 4.8 GHz easily.

The Asrock Extreme 3 is little more feature rich compared to BIOSTAR 990FXE and although both are having 4+1 phase VRM, my guess is that ASROCK one does have digital VRM which performs load balancing more accurately. It also offer. As both are available in the same range, around 8.5K, I think we should recommend the Asrock one over BIOSTAR.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 1, 2012)

are i5 3450 etc available somewhere?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2012)

^^ it is available at Flipkart @ 12.5K
Intel 3.1 GHz FCLGA1155 Core i5 3450 Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com

But at SMC, i5 3550 is available @ 12.8K and I think you should go with that. Also at that price point getting a Non-K processor isn't worthy unless one specifically wants the extra bandwitdth of SATA, USB etc from the combo of Ivy Bridge + Z77 combo.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 1, 2012)

ya right, cilus. 2500k it is at 12.8k then?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2012)

Ya, 2500K is a better choice. I think we can have a separate config with H77 + i5 3550 combination if someone wants an Ivy Bridge rig.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 1, 2012)

sure cilus.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 1, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ya right, cilus. 2500k it is at 12.8k then?



I think you should know that locally its still 12.2K


----------



## blackbird (Jun 1, 2012)

Can you guys include a STRICT Budget HTPC ?
Features like
HDMI
DOLBY
1080p
Multi format.
wifi (if possible)
USB 3.0

Most of the machine 25-30k range will do that but i see that gigabyte a55 doesn't include a HDMI port rather it have a DVI port.
So kindly suggest and include that in the template 

And Thank you all of you for dedicating time in building this thread...


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2012)

DVI port is enough unless you are using your LCD TV or Monitor with in-built speakers. The only diff between HDMI and DVI is that HDMI can carry both digital Video and Audio signal whereas DVI can carry only Video signal. But the video quality offered is smae for both.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 1, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> I think you should know that locally its still 12.2K



ok sir.


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 1, 2012)

I guess we should use this board for budget builds instead of P8H61-M LX.


----------



## desiJATT (Jun 1, 2012)

Bumping to get advice on these suggestions by me, made earlier this thread.



desiJATT said:


> Guys I think we should have a look at these - Cabinets Price List India: Computer Components: Flipkart.com
> 
> Lancool cabinets are now available at Flipkart. It's priced between 3.5k to 5.5k for some lower end models and ranges upto 12k for higher end ones. I think we can recommend the Lancool PCK56 and PCK56W which are available at 3.5k and 3.7k respectively.
> 
> ...





desiJATT said:


> Lol no
> 
> Well I already specified that, most people can't find NZXT Source 210, and some people are willing to go for CM 431 and 430. This cabinet will be best for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 1, 2012)

^^BitFenix Merc Alpha is also a good alternative to NZXT Source 210 Elite. Atleast they're of the same price range.

I see no point in going for CM Elite 430/431 for high end builds as cable management is kinda pain in them. In that range PC-K56/K56W can be suggested.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 1, 2012)

Still if DVI than what will be the config for HTPC ?


----------



## desiJATT (Jun 1, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^BitFenix Merc Alpha is also a good alternative to NZXT Source 210 Elite. Atleast they're of the same price range.
> 
> I see no point in going for CM Elite 430/431 for high end builds as cable management is kinda pain in them. In that range PC-K56/K56W can be suggested.



Yes, Merc Alpha can also do the Job. But there are MANY people who go for CM 430 and 431, everytime they do, my heart cries


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 1, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Still if DVI than what will be the config for HTPC ?



Can't get you mate.



desiJATT said:


> Yes, Merc Alpha can also do the Job. But there are MANY people who go for CM 430 and 431, everytime they do, my heart cries



Cause, they have transparent side panel. Marc Alpha haven't.


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 2, 2012)

Moreover, we should stop recommending Altec Lansing BXR1221. Many people have had bad experience with them including me, my sister and my two friends. Instead, Creative SBS235 2.1 Speakers are much much better choice, costs 1300 in local market, base output is good,sound is very crisp and clear, mids are also good. Overall it's a much better choice over BXR1221.-desiJATT

i didnt find any reviews of Creative SBS235 2.1 Speakers,if you can find one please post
altec lansing has few reviews
Altec Lansing BXR1221 - PC multimedia speaker system Review | ZDNet
more viewer  feed back of altech lansing BXR1221 over Creative SBS235 2.1  in flip kart seems to be better


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 2, 2012)

Logitech Z313 could also be suggested which is being sold @1.7K

It was there in previous versions of guides but I don't know why it was removed.


----------



## PentiumD (Jun 2, 2012)

In PC config, add a starter PC at 15k for school students & also a best HTPC config with mini-ITX for power saving. Many indians dont know about mini-itx which is very much popular in west..

Now celeron 430 processor is available at flipkart & also mini-itx motherboards


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 2, 2012)

Should 3770K be suggested over 2600K? Ever?

*Pros:*
1-3% better performance over i7 2600K at 4.7GHz (iGPU not included).
HD 4000 performs better than the HD 3000, but if you're using a discrete graphics card, it won't matter. It also won't affect Quick Sync times that much, either.
Supports PCIE 3.0, but only about a 1% improvement with a HD 7970 and GTX 680.

*Cons:*
~30% higher temperatures over an i7 2600K at 4.7GHz
No power consumption advantage over an i7 2600K at 4.7GHz, even though it's using .5V less.


After analyzing these facts, I would definitely say, no.
Wait for HasWell.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 3, 2012)

Pls Help Anyone Quick : Which one of these speakers should I buy ?
1. Creative SBS A335 @ 1.675k
2. F&D A-520 @ 1.617k

My usage are Gaming , Some Music Listening and Watching Movies.


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 3, 2012)

^^F&D A-520 is a steal for that price. Just placed an order for A-510.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 3, 2012)

order placed for A-520 .


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 6, 2012)

is this a good deal
Combo Offer

ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Motherboards

Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5 GHz Processor

Gskill F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL X 2
rs-Rs. 28,450.00 
Buy ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 i7-3770K RAM 8GB in Mumbai India
primeabgb edited the link actualy it was showing i7 3770k ,but now they have changed it to i5 3570k so not worth the deal

as proof of their editing there is no cpu i7 3570k only i5 3570k


----------



## Brazen (Jun 7, 2012)

Guys & geeks Urgent Help required here for IVY Bridge Config:
please suggest me few IVY bridge config ,please also include 1-2 VFM Config:
with I5-3550 & i5-3570 in your suggestion. I have CM Elite 335 Cabinet so pls exclude it.

Planning to buy asap as prices gona shoot up for sure & products getting out of stock (called SMC where all ivy bridge already sold )


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 7, 2012)

^^Make a new thread mate. It'll be more effective.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 7, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> is this a good deal
> Combo Offer
> 
> ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Motherboards
> ...





> Intel Core i7-3570K



They are misleading people. 



RiGOD said:


> ^^F&D A-520 is a steal for that price. Just placed an order for A-510.



But specification wise not as good as Logitech Z313 which is also available @1.7K.


----------



## Skud (Jun 8, 2012)

Can we recommend this for the high end builds?

Buy Crucial 128GB m4 2.5 inch SATA 6GBs SSD in Mumbai India


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 9, 2012)

Skud said:


> Can we recommend this for the high end builds?
> 
> Buy Crucial 128GB m4 2.5 inch SATA 6GBs SSD in Mumbai India



Price is very good. So, recommending? Why not?


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 13, 2012)

crucial is very good but any idea of its warranty details in india


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 16, 2012)

@Jas: Update time mate!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 16, 2012)

very little left d6bmg


----------



## hNs (Jun 17, 2012)

thanks a lot...helped a ton because I am planning a update to my very old amd sempron (socket 775)


----------



## Cilus (Jun 18, 2012)

Very old AMD Sempron is not LGA 775 based, it is either socket 939 or AM2 based. LGA 775 is an Intel Socket standard, not AMD.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey guys, new here... I am on a budget of 35k. Want to build a gaming+video playing/transcoding pc. I am an Intel-Nvidia fanboy. Created a config myself. That goes:-
Intel corei3 2100
Intel DH67CL
MSI N560 GTX
G.Skill 2x2 GB 1333Mhz RAM
Seasonic S12II 520W 
CM Elite 430 
2-3 extra case fans. 
CM Hyper 212.
I dont need a monitor now, as i have a 17 inch monitor (1440x900)
I will be using Win7 64-bit.
Any suggestions from you??  thanks in advance.. ^-^

PS:- Plz be correct with prices and plz tell if it would be in Aurangabad, MH..


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ Create a new thread to get detailed suggestion.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 19, 2012)

I want to ask the same why not HTPC config
A machine consist of HDMI port (for direct connecting to led tv), plays any video content throw at it, best user interface gui software, IR receiver inbuild, might have Component/composite connection (optional), 1080p full HD resolution support. Mini itx / micro itx (oops), DTS decoding, dolby etc etc


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 19, 2012)

blackbird said:


> I want to ask the same why not HTPC config
> A machine consist of HDMI port (for direct connecting to led tv), plays any video content throw at it, best user interface gui software, IR receiver inbuild, might have Component/composite connection (optional), 1080p full HD resolution support. Mini itx / micro itx (oops), DTS decoding, dolby etc etc



Are your point & scope of this post being?


----------



## blackbird (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes actually there where two post before

*Reference *
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...9-pc-buying-guide-2012-q2-19.html#post1666438
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...9-pc-buying-guide-2012-q2-19.html#post1666882

Well what i mean to say is simple why not a HTPC config in budget most of the forum (mostly not indian) do give out HTPC config with normal pc config.. It was just a request nothing else.
Mini itx mobo are very rare not much option in this sec (in india i mean) so i wanted to request to include it in this template..


----------



## blackbird (Jun 21, 2012)

*docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnZw696nAJH6dGFfaHJNbENVQmNhbWdkMXB5dVB6cFE#gid=0

here is a link for 61 / 67 motherboard
it is compatible with Dual core G620 and other i3 i5
it is cheapest i got.. (with features i mean)
It is just a suggestion and a little effort for other.

check the availability on flipkart and from local dealer
90% is from flipkart
10% (only of biostar) are not from flipkart listed below
Biostar TH61U3 (usb 3)
Biostar TH61 ITX (Mini Itx)


Didn't included PCI 3.0 because it can only be utilized by  Ivy Bridge processor only. Only aimed at dual core and i3 processor board. I might be wrong but i did a through research in that..

Also ASRock H61M/U3S3 is available at lamington @ 4500 + taxes (negotiable) confirmed.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 21, 2012)

PCI-E 3.0 slot can only be used if you use an Ivy Bridge processor, not any core i5 or i7. i5 2400 or i7 2600 will not support PCI-E 3.0 even if the board does have one, AFAIK.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 21, 2012)

Yep that is correct Will edit


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2012)

This thread needs  upadte. Last Edited- 30-05-2012 at 07:13 PM. 


There are many mnay rigs we have posted in last few pages.

See this and this


Rigs as finally posted by RiGOD(most of the budgets)-



Spoiler






RiGOD said:


> Will post all configs in this post. Just recheck all the configs and let me know about the corrections if any.
> 
> *Sub 25k*
> 
> ...


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 28, 2012)

I think Jas is too busy in playing PC game(s).


----------



## mak1290 (Jul 2, 2012)

*AMD FX8120 overclocking ques*

I am in india n giong to buy FX8120 with Asus M5A97-Pro.I have already owned Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO cooler..
If AMD FX 8120 is comfortable for all type of heavy gaming and multitasking works??as i dnt have budget to buy intel 2500K,so going for FX8120...And if it can be overclocked to 4ghz with cooler master hyper 212evo..??If it cant then how much it can be overclocked with cm hyper 212 evo to run it at high loads??


----------



## Cilus (Jul 2, 2012)

Instead of FX-8120, get Phenom II X6 1090T or 1100T. They are better suited for gaming and most of the cases offer better multi-tasking performance unless the software is specially designed to support the advanced instruction sets like AVX, FMA4 etc.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 5, 2012)

^^ Sadly none of them are available in retail market AFAIK.


----------



## commsanjay (Jul 12, 2012)

hi,
   What has happened to the PC Configuration feature? It is Q3 now, but even Q2 configurations are nowhere in sight. We are eagerly awaiting those. What has happened? can anybody update, pls?

Sanjay


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2012)

commsanjay said:


> hi,
> What has happened to the PC Configuration feature? It is Q3 now, but even Q2 configurations are nowhere in sight. We are eagerly awaiting those. What has happened? can anybody update, pls?
> 
> Sanjay



check post no. 579 in this page itself by me. There are many configs mentioned there.


----------



## commsanjay (Jul 13, 2012)

Tks very much.
Blackbird in his post 576 has given a price list. That Has Asrock H61M U3S3
having USB3 and even sata3 costing Rs.4500. seems VFM.
How does it compare with motherboards in configs which has either ASUS P8H61-M PLUS V2 or ASUS P8H61-M LX? Also any suggestions for similar spec/price range but better motherboards?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 20, 2012)

^^
No one seems to be interested in mini itx alas
Okay here is the answer to you query..
ASRock may seems to be good option but again we don't know abt the service (ASS)

Another think if u need SATA 3 AND USB 3 and some other features like Esata port, HDMI and DVI port than go for DH67BL / CL (LARGE) it will come around 5400 will be you best bet plus it is a good board for upgrade just right amount 

Also remember to check out my thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/159293-gaming-rig-under-35k-accesory.html

i posted my latest purchase. you will get good idea on the rates...

Do check the Processor support list also want to give u one tip do not buy ram over 1333mhz if u are buying i3 or less config in INTEL... over above it will be good also use dual channel setup for good result..check internet for what is dual channel setup...


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]N5fi3ARXWKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## commsanjay (Jul 25, 2012)

Blackbird- thanks for the detailed reply and your thread reference. great help!


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 25, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> [YOUTUBE]N5fi3ARXWKc[/YOUTUBE]




well that solved my problem


----------



## neeraj.12345 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> updating.........



hy tell me some pc around 20k gaming pc withot monitor only cpu... i already hve all things


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2012)

Make a separate thread filling up questionnaire for better suggestions.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 5, 2012)

Is sidewinder X4 still a worthy buy?


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2012)

The tables on the first post won't be working because of this reason. Time to switch to the newer format.



ico said:


> *What-You-See-Is-What-You-Get* Editor enabled.
> 
> Also note - *The old [ Table ] tag will stop working now. Get used to the new way.*
> 
> ...


----------



## manthanboeing (Aug 6, 2012)

Just a noob building his first computer and asking noob questions:
It is about compatibility 

1) is this: Asus MAXIMUS V GENE
   compatible with this ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 670 AMP! Edition ?

Also, is the same motherboard, compatible with the normal EVGA GTX 670?


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 6, 2012)

^yes and yes


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 6, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Is sidewinder X4 still a worthy buy?



What is the present price??


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> What is the present price??



2.4K..


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 9, 2012)

2.8 for x6
Better get x6 then


----------



## Xai (Aug 9, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Is sidewinder X4 still a worthy buy?



Where did you find X4? I thought it's out of production.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 9, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> 2.8 for x6
> Better get x6 then



I'd rather get a G110..



Xai said:


> Where did you find X4? I thought it's out of production.



A few stocks avail at chennai..


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 9, 2012)

G110 is 4.5k man -_-
Logitech G110 Gaming Keyboard | Keyboard | Flipkart.com


----------



## Xai (Aug 9, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> I'd rather get a G110..



If you prefer, Logitech over MS, then you might want to have a look at G105. It's younger brother to G110, and comes @ 3K. 

You will miss some features of G110, though.

Otherwise, X4 is a pretty decent keyboard for its price.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 9, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> G110 is 4.5k man -_-
> Logitech G110 Gaming Keyboard | Keyboard | Flipkart.com





Xai said:


> If you prefer, Logitech over MS, then you might want to have a look at G105. It's younger brother to G110, and comes @ 3K.
> 
> You will miss some features of G110, though.
> 
> Otherwise, X4 is a pretty decent keyboard for its price.



I was quoted 3.4k for g110 locally in chennai..


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 9, 2012)

I am planning to buy ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5
Newegg.com - ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
any thoughts..
______________________________________________________
i7 2600k | ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z | Vengeance 2x4GB | Seasonic X850W | Seagate 500GB + 1TB | SilverStone RV01 | Corsair H80 | Razer Abyssus + Cyclosa | APC BR1000 IN


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2012)

somebodysme said:


> I am planning to buy ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5
> Newegg.com - ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
> any thoughts..



what is your PSU? Mention whole config, also mention monitor resolution. you might also want to check out the HD 7970 GHz edition, we recently had a discussion in some thread whether the AMD card is better of the 680. apparently the HD 7970 is marginally faster.


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 9, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> what is your PSU? Mention whole config, also mention monitor resolution. you might also want to check out the HD 7970 GHz edition, we recently had a discussion in some thread whether the AMD card is better of the 680. apparently the HD 7970 is marginally faster.



Sorry
My mistake
I am not an AMD fan, so won't even look at 7990(if they release it for 600 bucks) if they game me for $600,
currently I have Viewsonic(19" res:1440*900) monitor in place but soon I will buy a full HD monitor, will be needing ur advice for that also. 

__________________________________________________ ____
i7 2600k | ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z | Vengeance 2x4GB | Seasonic X850W | Seagate 500GB + 1TB | SilverStone RV01 | Corsair H80 | Razer Abyssus + Cyclosa | APC BR1000 IN


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> 2.4K..





sharang.d said:


> 2.8 for x6
> Better get x6 then



Awesome prices.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 9, 2012)

^ Was that sarcastic?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 10, 2012)

No.
Those prices are really good.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh okay.
Anyway the x6 can be bought for a 100 bucks lesser as well if you know the shopkeeper or if you're really good @ bargaining 

@Megamind 
The x4 at 2.4 looks like a good deal to me.
Just read a review. 26 keys can be pressed and get registered at once!? WTF? Cool right? Looks like a good keyboard to me given the price.


----------



## ambasta (Aug 16, 2012)

How come I see no configurations or links to the same posted, in posts where there are headers such as

Sub-Xk configuration. Is it some privilege thing or something else?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ cause OP is really busy nowadays.


----------



## icemanz (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi All,
  Need advice to build a rig for home use. Budget 20K.
Requirements:
1. Basic home pc for Internet browsing, downloading and watching HD movies.
2. Infrequent Dot net and Java programming.
3. HDMI Connectivity to TV.
4. Prefer AMD based config.
5. Have wireless Kbd and mouse, DVD RW and monitor.
6. Would like to connect the old 80Gig IDE HDD to the sata motherboard using an adapter. (Not imp)

Please suggest a good configuration for AMD CPU/APU, Motherboard with HDMI and dsub port for connectivity to TV/Monitor, 1TB HDD, 2 GB Ram, Cabinet and PSU. 

PS: Will not use this rig for playing games..

Thanks!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 20, 2012)

icemanz said:


> Hi All,
> Need advice to build a rig for home use. Budget 20K.
> Requirements:
> 1. Basic home pc for Internet browsing, downloading and watching HD movies.
> ...



please make a new thread of your own.


----------



## icemanz (Aug 20, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> please make a new thread of your own.



Ok. Thanks! Mods please delete my posts in this thread.


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 22, 2012)

Guys, do you know any dealer who sells ASUS GTX 680 Directcu II Top in India.
Thanks in advance.
__________________________________________________ ____
i7 2600k | ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z | Vengeance 2x4GB | Seasonic X850W | Seagate 500GB + 1TB | SilverStone RV01 | Corsair H80 | Razer Abyssus + Cyclosa | APC BR1000 IN


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2012)

somebodysme said:


> Guys, do you know any dealer who sells ASUS GTX 680 Directcu II Top in India.
> Thanks in advance.



Contact SMC/primeabgb


----------



## somebodysme (Sep 7, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Contact SMC/primeabgb



Thanks for reply,
I contacted primeabgb, they said they will call but never called.
So, I am planning to buy it from US.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2012)

If you are buying from US then you should know that you won't get any warranty.


----------



## somebodysme (Sep 7, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> If you are buying from US then you should know that you won't get any warranty.



What if I send it with someone, if something ever happens.

Did you had any experience with damaged cards, like purchased from US?

Actually, I placed the order today itself.


----------



## PentiumD (Sep 7, 2012)

Are the gigs going to be updated this quarter Q3 or we will have Q4 2012 rig directly...  or Q1 2013 looks better


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2012)

somebodysme said:


> What if I send it with someone, if something ever happens.
> 
> Did you had any experience with damaged cards, like purchased from US?
> 
> Actually, I placed the order today itself.



Well, then I should congrats you.
Graphics cards don't go bad too easily at the first place. And if anything happens, you can always send them back to USA for RMA.
Personally speaking, most of my graphics cards are bought from USA and after using them for at least 2 hours everyday, I'm yet to come across any problem with them.


----------



## somebodysme (Sep 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Well, then I should congrats you.
> Graphics cards don't go bad too easily at the first place. And if anything happens, you can always send them back to USA for RMA.
> Personally speaking, most of my graphics cards are bought from USA and after using them for at least 2 hours everyday, I'm yet to come across any problem with them.



Thanks man
Now, I will be needing a good display.
Haven't decided any budget yet, but thinking about buying a good 1080p or better.
20k Max, 23" or 24" 
Any suggestions..


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2012)

You have to mention your max budget to get any kind of proper suggestion.


----------



## alohagamers (Sep 10, 2012)

can you guys have an amd specs list instead of intel for a 50 max gaming pc?


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 15, 2012)

Chennai Guys,

Whr in Chennai i can find Corsair 300R Cabinet @ cheaper price ????
Delta quoted me 3.9k and the Stock will be available only in OCT.


----------



## somebodysme (Sep 17, 2012)

Need an i5 gaming rig around 50k(without monitor and speakers)
please want to buy asap

I created a new thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...-rig-around-50k-without-monitor-speakers.html

@Myth
Thanks


----------



## Myth (Sep 17, 2012)

Start your own thread by posting your request in the following format.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## Vish2a9l (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello all. I'm thinking of getting a logitech g105 and razer deathadder. Are they good? Anyone here own them?


----------



## sanny16 (Sep 18, 2012)

where is the list for 20k to 30 k gaming rig? when i click on the link the same page is getting displayed.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

sanny16 said:


> where is the list for 20k to 30 k gaming rig? when i click on the link the same page is getting displayed.



OP is busy I think.


----------



## Tushargoyal05 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey Guys i wanted to buy a high end gaming rig.At the price below 1 Lakh(1500 USD) 
Kindly Suggest me with the configurations and place at which i can buy them as i live in "JAIPUR".
I wanted i7 3220k that unlocked version and also give me information about the coolers and how to use them..
I wanted to play High performance games with 3d vision and 3d sound games like  The Elder Scrolls V Skyri
Battlefield 3 Need For Speed The Run Sleeping Dogs Borderlands 2 and Darksiders 2 with ultimate performance 



But price dead line is 1 lakh!


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 11, 2012)

Tushargoyal05 said:


> Hey Guys i wanted to buy a high end gaming rig.At the price below 1 Lakh(1500 USD)
> Kindly Suggest me with the configurations and place at which i can buy them as i live in "JAIPUR".
> I wanted i7 3220k that unlocked version and also give me information about the coolers and how to use them..
> I wanted to play High performance games with 3d vision and 3d sound games like  The Elder Scrolls V Skyri
> ...



Create a new thread using template.


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry but the links to custom configured rigs are not working. Can anyone point me to 60k above rigs.


----------



## commsanjay (Oct 26, 2012)

PC Buying Guide for every quarter was one thread i used to look forward to every quarter for new updates. Even used to return to it from time to time. Alas! that simple pleasure is now gone and seems to be vanished forever!


----------



## aby geek (Nov 3, 2012)

can anyone suggest me a good power supply for 560gtx . another 560 gtx will be added later.the card is zotac 560 amp.
the budget is 5k.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 3, 2012)

Corsair TX 650V2 is a good choice for GTX 560 SLI. However, SLI of older gen cards are not that much recommended as you can get the same performance from a single card with a little higher price.


----------



## rajeshbhuin (Nov 4, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> Will post all configs in this post. Just recheck all the configs and let me know about the corrections if any.
> 
> *Sub 25k*
> 
> ...



I am not able to click or open this table. please inform me how to open the table???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 5, 2012)

guide will be back


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 5, 2012)

^^ where have you been ??? Seeing you after a long time


----------



## aby geek (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks cilus ; how is gs600 compared to TX650v2 and how much is the price difference.
yes i told that person that he did a mistake he should have bought GF660 but now that he has made the purchase of one 550 theres not much he can do.


yes jas i called you too but you did not pick up. pm me your new number if you have changed it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 6, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ where have you been ??? Seeing you after a long time



just busy with college mate ^^



aby geek said:


> yes jas i called you too but you did not pick up. pm me your new number if you have changed it.



so which psu u both choose?

btw, i am reading reviews after long time. so long list piled up. it will take a bit time to update.


----------



## Amir5223 (Nov 6, 2012)

Corsair launched new platinum serie power supplies and cpu coolers. But they are just an upgrade to me.
what do you think guys?
Link Corsair Hydro Series CPU Coolers
Link Corsair AX Series Power Supply Units


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2012)

check these out. further budgets making in process. will be updated with trinity/vishera depending on prices and performance.

*SUB 30k -*

ComponentModelPriceProcessorIntel Pentium G6303339MotherboardGigabyte GA-B75M-D3H4346RamG.Skill F3-10666CL9S-4GBXL1513HDDWDC 500GB Blue WD5000AAKX3521DVD DriveAsus DRW-24B5ST DVD1146PSUCorsair CX430 V22703CabinetCooler Master Elite 3112287MonitorDell IN2030M6300Keyboard-Mouse ComboLogitech MK100450SpeakersAltec Lansing BXR12211299UPSAPC BR600VA-IN1900Total28859


*SUB 40k -*

ComponentModelPriceProcessorIntel Core i3 32207287MotherboardGigabyte GA-B75M-D3H4346RamG.Skill F3-10666CL9S-4GBXL1513Graphic CardMSI R7770-2PMD1GD58848HDDWDC 500GB Blue WD5000AAKX3521DVD DriveAsus DRW-24B5ST DVD1146PSUCorsair CX430 V22703CabinetCooler Master Elite 3112287MonitorDell IN2030M6300Keyboard-Mouse ComboLogitech MK100450SpeakersAltec Lansing BXR12211299UPSAPC BR600VA-IN1900Total41655Optional UpgradeZOTAC GTX 650 Ti11024


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 10, 2012)

wow coming back here after a long time....jas, how you been man? I see you still working with the guides...good work man


----------



## Cilus (Nov 12, 2012)

Jas, at the sub 40K rig, for multi-tasking we should have another CPU+ mobo pair, namely FX 6100 + gigabyte GA-970A-DS3


----------



## Innocent Lies (Nov 12, 2012)

A popular guide I found on the net was the falcon guide *tinyurl.com/falconguide

I wonder if it's applicable for India too?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 12, 2012)

rest of rigs just about ready 



rajan1311 said:


> wow coming back here after a long time....jas, how you been man? I see you still working with the guides...good work man



thank u 



Cilus said:


> Jas, at the sub 40K rig, for multi-tasking we should have another CPU+ mobo pair, namely FX 6100 + gigabyte GA-970A-DS3



cilus i will replace i3 3220 with FX6300 if its price is right as in $. what say? 



Innocent Lies said:


> A popular guide I found on the net was the falcon guide *tinyurl.com/falconguide
> 
> I wonder if it's applicable for India too?



actually pricing in India is often more than its $ counterpart.


----------



## Innocent Lies (Nov 12, 2012)

> actually pricing in India is often more than its $ counterpart.



So is it better to ask someone living in US/UK/Dubai to buy parts there and bring them?

Oh and just a suggestion but would you be able to do an "upgradable rig"? What I mean is a solid and cheap for config now which can potentially be upgraded by adding RAM+another GPU (and probably a new PSU)


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 13, 2012)

^UK is expensive, dubai no hardware at all dude!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 14, 2012)

check these out. will be updated with trinity/vishera depending on prices/performance.

*SUB 30k -*

ComponentModelPriceProcessorIntel Pentium G6303339MotherboardGigabyte GA-B75M-D3H4346RamG.Skill F3-10666CL9S-4GBXL1513HDDWDC 500GB Blue WD5000AAKX3521DVD DriveAsus DRW-24B5ST DVD1146PSUCorsair CX430 V22703CabinetCooler Master Elite 3112287MonitorDell IN2030M6300Keyboard-Mouse ComboLogitech MK100450SpeakersAltec Lansing BXR12211299UPSAPC BR600VA-IN1900Total28859


*SUB 40k -*

ComponentModelPriceProcessorIntel Core i3 32207287MotherboardGigabyte GA-B75M-D3H4346RamG.Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL1568Graphic CardMSI R7770-2PMD1GD58848HDDWDC 500GB Blue WD5000AAKX3521DVD DriveAsus DRW-24B5ST DVD1146PSUCorsair CX430 V22703CabinetCooler Master Elite 3112287MonitorDell IN2030M6300Keyboard-Mouse ComboLogitech MK100450SpeakersAltec Lansing BXR12211299UPSAPC BR600VA-IN1900Total41655


*SUB 50k -*

ComponentModelPriceProcessorIntel Core i5 347011299MotherboardGigabyte GA-B75M-D3H4346RamG.Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL1568Graphic CardZOTAC GTX 650 Ti10296HDDWDC 500GB Blue WD5000AAKX3521DVD DriveAsus DRW-24B5ST DVD1146PSUCorsair GS6004450CabinetCooler Master Elite 3112287MonitorDell ST2220L8800Keyboard-Mouse ComboLogitech MK100450SpeakersAltec Lansing BXR12211299UPSAPC BR650VA-IN2900Total52362


*SUB 60k -*

ComponentModelPriceProcessorIntel Core i5 347011299MotherboardGigabyte GA-B75M-D3H4346RamG.Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL1568Graphic CardSapphire HD7870 GHz Edition17680HDDWDC 500GB Blue WD5000AAKX3521DVD DriveAsus DRW-24B5ST DVD1146PSUCorsair GS6004450CabinetNZXT Source 210 Elite2900MonitorDell ST2220L8800Keyboard-Mouse ComboLogitech MK100450SpeakersAltec Lansing BXR12211299UPSAPC BR1100VA-IN4900Total62359

more coming up..


----------



## Myth (Nov 14, 2012)

Good setups. 
I think the 7850 could have been adjusted into the sub 50k config, downgrading the monitor and the psu.


----------



## Skud (Nov 14, 2012)

Is 4GB RAM wise for any build over 40k?

Is 4GB RAM wise for any build over 40k?


----------



## Innocent Lies (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree, should be 8 GB. Taking into consideration that newer OS are heavier plus with other processes running...Should never have RAM as the bottleneck.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 15, 2012)

Myth said:


> Good setups.
> I think the 7850 could have been adjusted into the sub 50k config, downgrading the monitor and the psu.



thank u 
but i dont think there will be any use of 7850 on 1600x900 resolution. 



Skud said:


> Is 4GB RAM wise for any build over 40k?



already configs are exceeding budget by 2k. when further configs allow i will upgrade ram to 8gb. 



Innocent Lies said:


> I agree, should be 8 GB. Taking into consideration that newer OS are heavier plus with other processes running...Should never have RAM as the bottleneck.



afaik newer os are becoming lighter.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 15, 2012)

Jas, from where are you getting the price of GTX 650 Ti?

One point, at the sub 50K config where a full HD Display is included, we're suggesting GTX 650 ti, which just happen to be slightly faster than GTX 560 Ti and HD 6870 but not all the time. With high high AA settings, it comes below HD 6870 due to its shorter 128 bit bus. So if we can go for a AMD FX-8120 (Available @ 9.4K) + HD 7850 (at 14K, might be lower) combination, wouldn't it yield better result? The reason is that at1080P and higher GPU matters more than CPU and the performance difference between the i5 and 8120 will be negligible, in fact it might perform better due to the higher end Gfx card. Also it will let the advanced users to overclock it for getting extra performance.


----------



## Myth (Nov 15, 2012)

^^
Sub 50k can also use a 500w psu along with fx8120 and 7850. The psu can sustain OCed cpu and gpu. 
An OCable system would be good at 50k.
We can opt for a cheaper full hd monitor. 
Benq GW2250 8.3k
Dell ST2220MB 8.3k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 15, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Jas, from where are you getting the price of GTX 650 Ti?
> 
> One point, at the sub 50K config where a full HD Display is included, we're suggesting GTX 650 ti, which just happen to be slightly faster than GTX 560 Ti and HD 6870 but not all the time. With high high AA settings, it comes below HD 6870 due to its shorter 128 bit bus. So if we can go for a AMD FX-8120 (Available @ 9.4K) + HD 7850 (at 14K, might be lower) combination, wouldn't it yield better result? The reason is that at1080P and higher GPU matters more than CPU and the performance difference between the i5 and 8120 will be negligible, in fact it might perform better due to the higher end Gfx card. Also it will let the advanced users to overclock it for getting extra performance.



650ti from mdcomputers.in

with FX8120 and higher end graphics i will need to upgrade ups to APC BR1100VA-IN @ 4.9k from APC BR650VA-IN @ 2.9k. 650ti consumes power equal to 7770. 
also when u go down to fx price from i5, u spend rest 2k saved on a nice mobo atleast. so cost will again be same of cpu-mobo combo. so no room to fit 7850 and better UPS. 
already its ending up at 52k 



Myth said:


> ^^
> Sub 50k can also use a 500w psu along with fx8120 and 7850. The psu can sustain OCed cpu and gpu.
> An OCable system would be good at 50k.
> We can opt for a cheaper full hd monitor.
> ...



seasonic 520 
Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com
Seasonic S12II-520 520W Power Supply
cost around GS600 but corsair support is way better over here. 
Buy Corsair | Buy Corsair 600G Power Supply | Corsair CMPSU 600G Power Supply

ST2220L gives u HDMI and audio support. so u can easily use it with xbox or ps3 if u got one


----------



## Vyom (Nov 15, 2012)

So, what's the best VFM SSD for ~128 GB? I might order from Amazon.

I have selected these for a start:
OCZ Technology 128GB Agility 4 Series SATA 6Gb/s 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive( SSD) With Up to 420 MB/s Read And 72K Max.IOPS- AGT4-25SAT3-128G: $94.99
Crucial 128 GB m4 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive SATA 6Gb/s CT128M4SSD2 $102.44 
OCZ 120GB Vertex Plus R2 Series SATA II 2.5-inch SSD with Random Read 4KB 22K IOPS- VTXPLR2-25SAT2-120GB $69.99


----------



## vickybat (Nov 15, 2012)

Let's wait for piledriver cpu's to hit indian soil before suggesting amd cpu's. Bulldozer's power consumption is way too high and piledriver also promises higher IPC.
We can include the fx6300 and 4300 for sub 50k rigs and even the 8 cores can fit somewhere up the order.


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 17, 2012)

dude 50-60k rigs with an Elite 311?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 17, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> dude 50-60k rigs with an Elite 311?



NZXT Source 210 Elite in 60k mate


----------



## doom2010 (Nov 18, 2012)

@ Jaskanwar Singh
please update ur 1st page link.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 19, 2012)

doom2010 said:


> @ Jaskanwar Singh
> please update ur 1st page link.



man, i am onto it. i need time. i have college work to do also. till 60k u can refer to previous page.


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2012)

And can't we get rid of that BXR1221? Particularly for 50k and above build? I think both the F&D A520 & Logitech Z313 are better than this and cost some 2k only.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 19, 2012)

Skud said:


> And can't we get rid of that BXR1221? Particularly for 50k and above build? I think both the F&D A520 & Logitech Z313 are better than this and cost some 2k only.



suggest me audio for all rigs (above 60k also). with prices. will put them.


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2012)

I think those two I mentioned should do. Hopefully, someone can confirm whether they are easily available at local markets or not. Available at FK though.

I think those two I mentioned should do. Hopefully, someone can confirm whether they are easily available at local markets or not. Available at FK though.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 24, 2012)

check these out now - 

*SUB 60k -*

ComponentModelPriceProcessorIntel Core i5 347011299MotherboardGigabyte GA-B75M-D3H4346RamG.Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL1568Graphic CardGigabyte GTX660 2GB GDDR5 OC14560HDDWDC 500GB Blue WD5000AAKX3521DVD DriveAsus DRW-24B5ST DVD1146PSUCorsair GS6004450CabinetNZXT Source 210 Elite2900MonitorDell ST2220L8800MouseLogitech G4002095Mouse PadRazer Goliathus Fragged Omega579KeyboardLogitech K200487SpeakersF&D A-5202118UPSAPC BR1100VA-IN4900Total62299


*SUB 70k -*

ComponentModelPriceProcessorIntel Core i5 3570K14250MotherboardGigabyte G1.Sniper M311861RamG.Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL1568Graphic CardGigabyte GTX660 2GB GDDR5 OC14560HDDWDC 500GB Blue WD5000AAKX3521DVD DriveAsus DRW-24B5ST DVD1146PSUCorsair GS6004450CabinetNZXT Source 210 Elite2900MonitorDell ST2220L8800MouseLogitech G4002095Mouse PadRazer Goliathus Fragged Standard771KeyboardLogitech K200487SpeakersF&D A-5202118UPSAPC BR1100VA-IN4900Total72957


*SUB 80k -*

ComponentModelPriceProcessorIntel Core i5 3570K14250MotherboardGigabyte G1.Sniper M311861RamG.Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL * 23136Graphic CardSapphire HD 7870 GHz Edition17680HDDWDC 1TB Blue WD10EALX5274DVD DriveAsus DRW-24B5ST DVD1146PSUCorsair GS6004450CabinetCorsair Carbide 300R4560MonitorDell ST2220L8800MouseLogitech G4002095Mouse PadRazer Goliathus Fragged Alpha964KeyboardLogitech K200487SpeakersF&D A-5202118UPSAPC BR1100VA-IN4900Total81721


*SUB 100k -*

ComponentModelPriceProcessorIntel Core i5 3570K14250CPU CoolerNoctua NH-U12P SE24300MotherboardGigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H13775RamG.Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL * 23136Graphic CardSapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X OC Boost22256HDDWDC 1TB Blue WD10EALX5274DVD DriveAsus DRW-24B5ST DVD1146PSUCorsair TX750 V26600CabinetCorsair Carbide 400R5808MonitorDell ST2220L8800MouseCorsair Vengeance M60/M903500Mouse PadRazer Goliathus Fragged Alpha964KeyboardLogitech K200487HeadphonesCorsair Vengeance 15005000UPSAPC BR1100VA-IN4900Total100196


----------



## Skud (Nov 24, 2012)

The 60k & 80k one's are a bit too costly at the CPU side (20% of the total budget). I think we have to wait for Piledriver for a more all-round config.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 24, 2012)

Skud said:


> The 60k & 80k one's are a bit too costly at the CPU side (20% of the total budget). I think we have to wait for Piledriver for a more all-round config.



yup. vishera and trinity will help create more balanced rigs.


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2012)

FX 8350 at primeabgb @ 12.5k

AMD Processor in India | Buy Processor Online at cheap Price


----------



## rajeshbhuin (Dec 4, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> check these out now -
> 
> *SUB 60k -*
> 
> ...








pls suggest low budget rig with AMD


----------



## Myth (Dec 4, 2012)

rajeshbhuin said:


> pls suggest low budget rig with AMD



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html

And create your own thread here

PC Components / Configurations


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey guys, I am going to upgrade my PC to  Phenom 2 940BE + Gigabyte MA-790GP-UD4H + GTX275/6670 + 8GB RAM (Used). Will a CX400 can handle this rig?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 6, 2012)

re made 70 and 80k with FX 8350. 
waiting for rest of processors for lower budgets. 
u can see previous 70 and 80k in above post.

*SUB 70k -*

ComponentModelPriceProcessorAMD FX 835012499MotherboardGigabyte GA-990FXA-UD39500RamG.Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL1568Graphic CardSapphire HD7870 GHz Edition17680HDDWDC 500GB Blue WD5000AAKX3521DVD DriveAsus DRW-24B5ST DVD1146PSUCorsair GS6004450CabinetNZXT Source 210 Elite2900MonitorDell ST2220L8800MouseLogitech G4002095Mouse PadRazer Goliathus Fragged Standard771KeyboardLogitech K200487SpeakersF&D A-5202118UPSAPC BR1100VA-IN4900Total72435


*SUB 80k -*

ComponentModelPriceProcessorAMD FX 835012499MotherboardGigabyte GA-990FXA-UD39500RamG.Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL * 23136Graphic CardGigabyte GTX660Ti 2GB GDDR519968HDDWDC 1TB Blue WD10EALX5274DVD DriveAsus DRW-24B5ST DVD1146PSUCorsair GS6004450CabinetCorsair Carbide 300R4560MonitorDell ST2220L8800MouseLogitech G4002095Mouse PadRazer Goliathus Fragged Alpha964KeyboardLogitech K200487SpeakersF&D A-5202118UPSAPC BR1100VA-IN4900Total81043


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 6, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> Hey guys, I am going to upgrade my PC to  Phenom 2 940BE + Gigabyte MA-790GP-UD4H + GTX275/6670 + 8GB RAM (Used). Will a CX400 can handle this rig?


Yes it can provided you don't over clock.


Jaskanwar Singh said:


> re made 70 and 80k with FX 8350.
> ]


Perfect IMO


----------



## Xai (Dec 6, 2012)

Is the FX-8350 better than i5 3570K from a purely gaming performance point of view? Never-mind the ~2K price difference.

Using FX-8350 to keep the build within budget makes sense though.

EDIT: I think I got the answer from AnandTech Bench - if I read correctly, for gaming 3570K > 8350, but 8350 is better in multi-tasking, and multi-threaded applications. Also, 8350 is cheaper.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 7, 2012)

^^^

The multithreaded performance of the AMD chip is better. Power consumption of the Intel Processor is lot less though.

If you overclock the AMD will be a better performer.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 7, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> Hey guys, I am going to upgrade my PC to  Phenom 2 940BE + Gigabyte MA-790GP-UD4H + GTX275/6670 + 8GB RAM (Used). Will a CX400 can handle this rig?




If you are going to use GTX 275 then CX 400 is not a very good idea. Those cards have high power consumption due to their 55nm fabrication process.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 7, 2012)

Cilus said:


> If you are going to use GTX 275 then CX 400 is not a very good idea. Those cards have high power consumption due to their 55nm fabrication process.



What about for 6670/7770/GTX460/GTX560?


----------



## Myth (Dec 7, 2012)

HD 7770 + Corsair 430


----------



## Cilus (Dec 10, 2012)

Jas, there are two budget Trinity motherboards available. Here are they:-

*Pure Budget:* MSI FM2-A55M-E33 @ 3.5K
*VFM*: Asus F2A55-M LK PLUS @ 4.65K, F2A55-M LE @ 5.1K
*Basic Performance:* Asus F2A85-M-LE @ 5.725K
*Performance:* Asus F2A85-M @ 6.67K

I was doing some analysis about A10-5800K based config and found out that right now i3 3220 based configuration does not make any sense, in terms of gaming, IGP performance and multi-threaded apps. Sharing my reasons:-

 Currently *A10-5800K +  F2A55-M LK PLUS * combo will cost you around *(8.4K + 4.65K) = 13.05K*,* (13.05 - 7.5 - 4.3) = 1.25K* higher than* i3 3220 + gigabyte B75* Motherboard combination. So I am trying to justify the 1.25K price difference.

*Gaming Performance*

1. You will get very strong IGP performance which is way better than HD 4000, HD 3000 and HD 2500 are simply not a match for it. Actually it will give you performance of a HD 5670 DDR3 version, a 4.3K Graphics card.
2. Gaming performance wise both the CPU are same at 1600X900 and 1920X1080P resolution which most of the people use now a days.
3. Just for playing games with minimum FPS, you need to invest at least 4K with the Intel config for a dedicated Graphics card. On the other hand the AMD based configuration offers good FPS in most of the games with medium settings. Also GPU up to HD 6670 can be added to boost the performance in DX11 titles which are very common now a days.
4. Now we have seen lots of games, specially the Multi-player versions are getting Multi-Core optimized and BF3 MP is a perfect example. Here the quad core 5800K can really shine.
5. 5800K can easily be overclocked to match the performance of i3 3220. although in expense of higher power consumption. So even if you're planning for a medium end discrete GPu like 650 ti or HD 7850/660Ti, A10-5800K still holds its ground and against i3.

*CPU Performance*

1. 5800K has very comparable single threaded performance, although slightly lower than i3 3220.
2. In most of the Multi-threaded benchmarks, 5800K is ahead of i3 3220.
3. i3 3220 lacks the AES instruction set support and on those kind of apps, 5800K is exceptionally good compared to its rival.
4. In Photoshop, 5800K is faster and due to its OpenCl acceleration, it can take advantage of Photoshop filters with OpenCL acceleration support.
5. In day to Day compression apps like 7Z 5800K is really ahead and in Winzip, 5800K again shines due to OpenCL acceleration. 
6. As 5800K is unlocked, it can be overclocked to increase the performance.
7. It has huge number of advanced instruction set supports like AES, AVX, FMA4 and FMA3, AMD XOP (SSE 5.1 from AMD) completely missing in i3 3220 (apart from AVX). So future apps can take advantage of those instructions

Jas, have a look and share your opinion. I also like to see the opinion from other members.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: AMD Trinity APU Discussion*

AMD A10-5800K | Processor | Flipkart.com Rs.8400~


And MSI A55 mobo - Rs.3500~ click me


These are to replace low end i3 rigs for sure.


----------



## Neo (Dec 10, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> AMD A10-5800K | Processor | Flipkart.com Rs.8400~
> 
> 
> And MSI A55 mobo - Rs.3500~ click me
> ...



Lol mobo. When Asus A85X is available for 5.6k


----------



## Neo (Dec 10, 2012)

@Cilus yea, in gpu performance, 5800k blows away most processors .
Also, in some apps like Photoshop, it even scores better than the i5. So it is definitely a VFM product.


----------



## vkl (Dec 10, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Jas, there are two budget Trinity motherboards available. Here are they:-
> 
> *Pure Budget:* MSI FM2-A55M-E33 @ 3.5K
> *VFM*: Asus F2A55-M LK PLUS @ 4.65K, F2A55-M LE @ 5.1K
> ...



Spec-wise,A55 motherboards as good as some h61 motherboards,except that it can support RAM frequencies up-to 1866MHz(some even more with overclocking).
A85x motherboards are quite good.A75 has the sataIII and usb3.0 ports.
If some A75-based FM2 motherboards are available here while being priced good bit below a85x motherboards,then it would be quite good.

At FHD and 1600*900,i3 3220 is somewhat ahead in gaming,but for low mid-range gaming cards they would be more or less the same.
In Photoshop CS6 i3 3220 is as fast or faster than a10-5800k as hd2500/hd4000 also have OpenCL support.
Winzip 16.5 had OpenCL acceleration support only for AMD GPUs.With Winzip 17,it has support for OpenCL acceleration for Intel,AMD and Nvidia's GPUs.
OpenCL based image editing with professional softwares like Musemage is where the APU shows its worth.
In OpenCL based 3D rendering A10's IGP is much ahead of i3 3220's IGP.Applications like Mathematica 8 can also use OpenCL for computing things. 
Trinity quad-core APUs shine in OpenCL based applications like GIMP,Handbrake,Media-expresso,Final Cut Pro X,Winzip,Musemage,Photoshop cs6,OpenCL based rendering applications etc.

A10-5800k looks more reasonable in most cases than i3 3220 as it gives good CPU performance,much better IGP,overclock-ability,better OpenCL compute power and more instruction-sets support.


----------



## satyanjoy (Dec 11, 2012)

how does A10-5800K stand in gaming with Nvidia GPU , is there any advantage going with AMD gpu ? It will be great if we can get  i5(non k) like performance at price of whole i5 processor from AMD combo (procey+mobo+ram)


----------



## Cilus (Dec 11, 2012)

If you plug a Nvidia GPU then the IGP will be disabled and you can consider the performance of an i3 2120/3220 in terms of CPU performance.


----------



## satyanjoy (Dec 11, 2012)

Cilus said:


> If you plug a Nvidia GPU then the IGP will be disabled and you can consider the performance of an i3 2120/3220 in terms of CPU performance.



endgadget did a video on this compare with i5 3550 without discrete gpu,as per the video we can overclock the cpu and gpu separately. Can the cpu outpace i3 in terms of multi core gaming like multiplayer section of bf3


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 20, 2012)

sorry guys, was away for exams!



Cilus said:


> Jas, there are two budget Trinity motherboards available. Here are they:-
> 
> *Pure Budget:* MSI FM2-A55M-E33 @ 3.5K
> *VFM*: Asus F2A55-M LK PLUS @ 4.65K, F2A55-M LE @ 5.1K
> ...



ya agreed a10 5800k is better buy, but problem is afaik fx 6300 will be priced same too, which generally offers better performance.
so i think those budget pc can get a a10 or other trinity, and when u plan on adding a gpu, fx 6300 will be better option. what say?
any idea when fx 6300 will be launched here?


----------



## Neo (Dec 20, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> sorry guys, was away for exams!


Yea, sleeping.
._.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 20, 2012)

Neo said:


> Yea, sleeping.
> ._.



-.-
already u did me a loss if i am unable to sell that back. so stop trolling now.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 22, 2012)

Ya, Jas you're right. But until the release of FX 6300 in India, I think 5800K will be the choice at 8K range.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 22, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Ya, Jas you're right. But until the release of FX 6300 in India, I think 5800K will be the choice at 8K range.



kk..remaking


----------



## Neo (Dec 22, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> -.-
> already u did me a loss if i am unable to sell that back. so stop trolling now.


So you were saying something about loss ._.
Anyway, party kaha pe h?


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 22, 2012)

In last 1 year, not much activity in your thread.. Going through the changes in your life I suppose?


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 10, 2013)

Just a suggestion: In the Sub 50K rigs I think the Bitfenix Merc Alpha can replace a CM 311. You can get it for 2.6K and its pretty great VFM according to reviews from good websites(i.e. AnandTech).
Im planning to get it soon too.


----------



## hitman4 (Feb 19, 2013)

Jaskanwar... Time for new Q1 2013 pc configs....


----------



## bee (Feb 25, 2013)

hell yea


----------



## digit.sh (Mar 25, 2013)

I need to get an external 1TB hard disk(Seagate or WD). Gonna buy tomorrow. Can you please give an idea of current price? Thanks. 

P.S. Going to buy from Chandni market(Kolkata).


----------



## warrior047 (Mar 31, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> Jaskanwar... Time for new Q1 2013 pc configs....



+1 for that........


----------



## Skud (Mar 31, 2013)

It's almost Q2 now.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 1, 2013)

Jas is not here right now, I think we need to take the initiative to update the guide. Guys, start posting your suggestions for the Configs for 30K, 50K, 70K and 80K rigs. Will go for the higher end configs once these are done.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 1, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Jas is not here right now, I think we need to take the initiative to update the guide. Guys, start posting your suggestions for the Configs for 30K, 50K, 70K and 80K rigs. Will go for the higher end configs once these are done.



30k rig
My recommendation :-

Intel i3 3220 -7000
Gigabyte b75 dh3 - 4000
Gskill value ram 4gb - 1600
WD blue 500gb -3200
Sapphire hd 5450 -2000
CM elite 310 - 1800
Logitech mk200 -600
ASUS DVD writer-1000
Corsair 430v v2 -2600
Dell 22inch -7000

Total 30k

Shiva


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Jas is not here right now, I think we need to take the initiative to update the guide. Guys, start posting your suggestions for the Configs for 30K, 50K, 70K and 80K rigs. Will go for the higher end configs once these are done.



*Few Suggestion :

1). We have Price related enquiry threads. Best, Cheap & availability related discussion mostly takes place.

2). We have Threads, where people debate upon each & every individual component selection. It includes components like Processor, Motherboard, RAM, HDD's, GPU & all the other peripherals possible.

3). We also have different section, where people share the After Sales Support related topics & experiences.

4). Above all the points, People also reserve rights to create a thread for their own requirements.*

*Keeping all the above things in mind, why creating another Thread about same Price Based Rigs. why not categorized the Rigs something like *

1). Budget Office Rig [20k-35k]

2). Mid range Gaming cum Multimedia Rig [30k-45k]

3). HTPC [50k] - Low End DX11 GPU with High End Audio system.

4). Budget Gaming Rig. [60k - 70k]

5). High End gaming Rig. [70-100k]

6). Work Horse Server.[100k+]


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 1, 2013)

d3p said:


> *Few Suggestion :
> 
> 1). We have Price related enquiry threads. Best, Cheap & availability related discussion mostly takes place.
> 
> ...



+1 to this, it is work refined this way, rather than posting bases on price.

Shiva


----------



## Cilus (Apr 1, 2013)

d3p, thanks for the suggestion. Actually your suggestion makes sense as this is going to be a reference section, not actual. Users can get a brief idea what they can get at their budget before starting their own thread for the suggestion. Could you post some suggestions for these? I want to update this thread as soon as possible.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 1, 2013)

We can use the digit magazine killer rigs for reference, so those who don't buy the magazine can also use it for reference. Also as it is updated every month, we can save time and use it here , changing the config if necessary .

What do you say guys?? 

Shiva


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2013)

Cilus said:


> d3p, thanks for the suggestion. Actually your suggestion makes sense as this is going to be a reference section, not actual. Users can get a brief idea what they can get at their budget before starting their own thread for the suggestion. Could you post some suggestions for these? I want to update this thread as soon as possible.


+1
I think we should get a completely new thread. This thread has become rather long now.


shivakanth.sujit said:


> We can use the digit magazine killer rigs for reference, so those who don't buy the magazine can also use it for reference. Also as it is updated every month, we can save time and use it here , changing the config if necessary .
> 
> What do you say guys??
> 
> Shiva


It actually is the other way around. I don't like the configs they recommended. I have given feedback on their feedback threads etc and some minor changes are made.
For that money our forum does provide lot better configurations.


----------



## doom2010 (Apr 1, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> It actually is the other way around. I don't like the configs they recommended. I have given feedback on their feedback threads etc and some minor changes are made.
> For that money our forum does provide lot better configurations.



Yea, I second that...I think they stick to the MRP not the MOP


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 1, 2013)

@cilius

Don't you think it is time to refresh all old sticky threads?? Was just browsing and saw that many of the stickies are around one year old. The " Best graphic cards for the money " is an example. Much of the info given is outdated. This thread is also an example. When I joined and came here I thought of checking this thread as a reference of my rig, but it turns out that the post was not working, meaning , that when I clicked the link, I was met with a post saying "updating.... " . I came after a week and it was same. When I saw the date of posting, I saw how old it is. Just as a request, can the mods please refresh them??

Shiva


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2013)

Cilus said:


> d3p, thanks for the suggestion. Actually your suggestion makes sense as this is going to be a reference section, not actual. Users can get a brief idea what they can get at their budget before starting their own thread for the suggestion. Could you post some suggestions for these? I want to update this thread as soon as possible.



Well, i will surely post some good config for High End Gaming Rig [120k], Budget Gaming Rig [60-70k] & Mid Range Multimedia cum Gaming Rig [30k-45k].

For config of High End Server rig, i need some expert advice, since its quite sophisticated thing to choose.

*Edit*

Well... Being a So called FPS Gamer, I feel this should be the ideal config for a *120k worth Gaming Rig.*

*Intel High End Gaming Rig - Overclockable.*


*Processor*Intel i5 3750k *14,300**After Market Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper 212X *2,000**Motherboard*Gigabyte Z77X UD3H*12,000**Memory*Gskill Ripjaws X 8GB (4GB x 2) 1600MHz CL9*3,500**Graphics Card*Sapphire HD7870 2GB GDDR5 GHz Edition  x 2*33,000**Power Supply*Corsair TX 750 v2*6,800**Cabinet*Corsair Carbide 400r*4,500**SSD*Samsung 840 Series 120GB*6,200**Internal Storage*Toshiba 1TB Sata III 7200rpm 32MB Cache*4,100**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell Ultrasharp U2312M*13,500**Keyboard*Razer Blackwidow 2013 Expert Mechanical Keyboard *4,000**Mouse*Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse*1,600**Mousepad*Steelseries Quick Mass (M-Size)*600**Headset*Razer Megalodon 7.1 USB*8,000**UPS*APC 1100VA*5,200**Total**1,20,000*

*AMD High End Gaming Rig - Overclockable.*


*Processor*AMD FX 8350 Octa Core *12,050**After Market Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper 212X *2,000**Motherboard*MSI 990FX-GD65*9,350**Memory*Gskill Ripjaws X 8GB (4GB x 2) 1600MHz CL9*3,500**Graphics Card*Sapphire HD7870 2GB GDDR5 GHz Edition  x 2*33,000**Power Supply*Corsair TX 750 v2*6,800**Cabinet*Corsair Carbide 400r*4,500**SSD*Samsung 840 Series 120GB*6,200**Internal Storage*Toshiba 1TB Sata III 7200rpm 32MB Cache*4,100**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell Ultrasharp U2312M*13,500**Keyboard*Razer Blackwidow 2013 Expert Mechanical Keyboard *4,000**Mouse*Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse*1,600**Mousepad*Steelseries Quick Mass (M-Size)*600**Headset*Razer Megalodon 7.1 USB*8,000**UPS*APC 1100VA*5,200**Total**1,15,400*

Optional Upgrades Coming Soon...


----------



## Xai (Apr 2, 2013)

When it comes to Intel vs AMD, IMO, it should be clarified which is better in which terms. For example, from a pure gaming perspective, Intel (i5/i7) would be better - even if it is marginal in some cases. From an overall multipurpose and VFM aspect, AMD (FX8350) would be better. 

Some people wouldn't care about the money, and would only want bleeding edge performance and quality. Others would go form the best VFM at their budget.


----------



## d3p (Apr 2, 2013)

Xai said:


> When it comes to Intel vs AMD, IMO, it should be clarified which is better in which terms. For example, from a pure gaming perspective, Intel (i5/i7) would be better - even if it is marginal in some cases. From an overall multipurpose and VFM aspect, AMD (FX8350) would be better.
> 
> Some people wouldn't care about the money, and would only want bleeding edge performance and quality. Others would go form the best VFM at their budget.



 Buddy what are you exactly pointing ??


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> Buddy what are exactly pointing ??



He wants you to state along with the rig, its pros and cons as well as performance wise or budget wise, which is better

Shiva


----------



## d3p (Apr 2, 2013)

Xai said:


> When it comes to Intel vs AMD, IMO, it should be clarified which is better in which terms. For example, from a pure gaming perspective, Intel (i5/i7) would be better - even if it is marginal in some cases. From an overall multipurpose and VFM aspect, AMD (FX8350) would be better.
> 
> Some people wouldn't care about the money, and would only want bleeding edge performance and quality. Others would go form the best VFM at their budget.





shivakanth.sujit said:


> He wants you to state along with the rig, its pros and cons as well as performance wise or budget wise, which is better
> 
> Shiva



Hmm..I guess this PC Buying thread never decides, which config is better & which config is VFM. *Its just a pointer for reference, what config to get at given price for the following category.*. 

Each & every individual requirements are different & this thread can't address those questionnaires. That's the main reason, we have a hardware section to debate aboutity about VFM & Performance related topics.


----------



## Xai (Apr 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> Hmm..I guess this PC Buying thread never decides, which config is better & which config is VFM. *Its just a pointer for reference, what config to get at given price for the following category.*.
> 
> Each & every individual requirements are different & this thread can't address those questionnaires. That's the main reason, we have a hardware section to debate aboutity about VFM & Performance related topics.



That is understandable. 

However, often we see people on forums confused about whether to go for Intel or AMD. I admit, I used to be one of them. But, if I am not mistaken, the mantra for suggesting a gaming rig is to get a balanced rig with primary focus on a good GPU for the budget, without overly compromising on the other components. For this reason, I believe, the experts here recommend FX-8350 which in many cases performs as well as the i5/i7, (and sometimes even better) because that difference in price can be accommodated into a better GPU.

Since this is a reference section, it might be better to clarify which rig serves which general purpose (gaming, multi-tasking, video encoding, etc) which, of course, is subject to change in the future. For further details and specific requirements, users do always get to open new threads.

Just a suggestion. Either way, can't wait to have the guide back up


----------



## d3p (Apr 2, 2013)

Xai said:


> That is understandable.
> 
> However, often we see people on forums confused about whether to go for Intel or AMD. I admit, I used to be one of them. But, if I am not mistaken, the mantra for suggesting a gaming rig is to get a balanced rig with primary focus on a good GPU for the budget, without overly compromising on the other components. For this reason, I believe, the experts here recommend FX-8350 which in many cases performs as well as the i5/i7, (and sometimes even better) because that difference in price can be accommodated into a better GPU.
> 
> ...



May be you are right. I will take it forward & try to add the intention or reasoning behind the component selection for the different category of configs.

Thanks.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Basic / office rig : 25-30k*

*Processor**A10 5800k**8,200**After Market Cooler**None**N/A**Motherboard**MSI FM2 A55M E33**3,500**Memory**Corsair Value Select 1600 MHz 8 GB**3,400**Graphics Card**Integrated graphics**N/A**Power Supply**Corsair CX430V2**2,600**Cabinet**iBall/Zebronics cabinet without PSU**750**SSD**None**N/A**Internal Storage**WD Blue 500 GB**2,900**Optical Drive**Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W**1,000**Monitor**Dell IN2030**6,500**Keyboard**logitech MK200 Combo**700**Mouse**Included in combo**N/A**Mousepad**None**N/A**Headset**None**N/A**UPS**None**N/A**Total**29,550*


*Multimedia cum gaming rig :35-40k

*
*Processor**i3 3220**7,000**After Market Cooler**None**N/A**Motherboard**Gigabyte B75M DH3 **4,000**Memory**Corsair Value Select 1600 MHz 4 GB**1,900**Graphics Card**Sapphire HD7850 2 GB**13,000**Power Supply**Corsair CX430V2**2,600**Cabinet**iBall/Zebronics cabinet without PSU**750**SSD**None**N/A**Internal Storage**WD Blue 500 GB**2,900**Optical Drive**Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W**1,000**Monitor**Dell ST2240L**8,500**Keyboard**logitech MK200 Combo**700**Mouse**Included in combo**N/A**Mousepad**None**N/A**Headset**None**N/A**UPS**None**N/A**Total**42,350

*


Mid range gaming :75-80k


*Processor**FX 8350**11,500**After Market Cooler**Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO**2,200**Motherboard**Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0**6,900**Memory**G.Skill RipjawsX or Sniper 4 GB**2,100**Graphics Card**Sapphire HD 7950 Vapour-X 3 GB**22,000**Power Supply**Corsair TX 650V2**5,700**Cabinet**Corsair 400R**4,900**SSD**None**N/A**Internal Storage**WD Blue 2 TB**5,800**Optical Drive**Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W**1,000**Monitor**Dell ST2240L**8,500**Keyboard**Any gaming KB**1,600**Mouse**Any gaming mouse**1,500**Mousepad**Razer Goliath Fragged Omega**500**TIM**Arctic Silver 5**650**UPS**APC 1 kVA**4,800**Total**79,650

*


High end gaming:1-1.3lakh


*Processor**i7 3770k**20,000**After Market Cooler**Deepcool Assassin**5,500**Motherboard**Asus Maximus V Gene**15,000**Memory**G.Skill RipjawsX 1600MHz 8 GB**3,800**Graphics Card**Sapphire HD 7950 Vapour-X 3 GB CrossFire**44,000**Power Supply**Corsair TX 750V2**5,700**Cabinet**Corsair 400R**4,900**SSD**Samsung 840 PRO 128 GB SSD**6,200**Internal Storage**WD Blue 2 TB**5,800**Optical Drive**Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W**1,000**Monitor**Dell ST2440L**12,000**Keyboard**Any gaming KB**1,800**Mouse**Any gaming mouse**1,500**Mousepad**Razer Goliath Fragged Omega**500**TIM**Arctic Silver 5**650**UPS**APC 1 kVA**4,800**Total**1,33,150*


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> *Basic / office rig : 25-30k*
> 
> *Processor**A10 5800k**8,200**After Market Cooler**None**N/A**Motherboard**MSI FM2 A55M E33**3,500**Memory**Corsair Value Select 1600 MHz 8 GB**3,400**Graphics Card**Integrated graphics**N/A**Power Supply**Corsair CX430V2**2,600**Cabinet**iBall/Zebronics cabinet without PSU**750**SSD**None**N/A**Internal Storage**WD Blue 500 GB**2,900**Optical Drive**Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W**1,000**Monitor**Dell IN2030**6,500**Keyboard**logitech MK200 Combo**700**Mouse**Included in combo**N/A**Mousepad**None**N/A**Headset**None**N/A**UPS**None**N/A**Total**29,550*



Why 8GB for a Basic RIG!! you suggested 4gb for higher end rigs!! go for 4gb .@ 2k , then you can get a decent cabinet - CM Elite 310


> *Multimedia cum gaming rig :35-40k
> 
> *
> *Processor**i3 3220**7,000**After Market Cooler**None**N/A**Motherboard**Gigabyte B75M DH3 **4,000**Memory**Corsair Value Select 1600 MHz 4 GB**1,900**Graphics Card**Sapphire HD7850 2 GB**13,000**Power Supply**Corsair CX430V2**2,600**Cabinet**iBall/Zebronics cabinet without PSU**750**SSD**None**N/A**Internal Storage**WD Blue 500 GB**2,900**Optical Drive**Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W**1,000**Monitor**Dell ST2240L**8,500**Keyboard**logitech MK200 Combo**700**Mouse**Included in combo**N/A**Mousepad**None**N/A**Headset**None**N/A**UPS**None**N/A**Total**42,350
> ...



If you get a GTX 650 ti @10k then you can get a good cabinet - NNZXT Gamma or Source 210


> Mid range gaming :75-80k
> 
> 
> *Processor**FX 8350**11,500**After Market Cooler**Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO**2,200**Motherboard**Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0**6,900**Memory**G.Skill RipjawsX or Sniper 4 GB**2,100**Graphics Card**Sapphire HD 7950 Vapour-X 3 GB**22,000**Power Supply**Corsair TX 650V2**5,700**Cabinet**Corsair 400R**4,900**SSD**None**N/A**Internal Storage**WD Blue 2 TB**5,800**Optical Drive**Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W**1,000**Monitor**Dell ST2240L**8,500**Keyboard**Any gaming KB**1,600**Mouse**Any gaming mouse**1,500**Mousepad**Razer Goliath Fragged Omega**500**TIM**Arctic Silver 5**650**UPS**APC 1 kVA**4,800**Total**79,650
> ...



for mouse , go for G5 


> High end gaming:1-1.3lakh
> 
> 
> *Processor**i7 3770k**20,000**After Market Cooler**Deepcool Assassin**5,500**Motherboard**Asus Maximus V Gene**15,000**Memory**G.Skill RipjawsX 1600MHz 8 GB**3,800**Graphics Card**Sapphire HD 7950 Vapour-X 3 GB CrossFire**44,000**Power Supply**Corsair TX 750V2**5,700**Cabinet**Corsair 400R**4,900**SSD**Samsung 840 PRO 128 GB SSD**6,200**Internal Storage**WD Blue 2 TB**5,800**Optical Drive**Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W**1,000**Monitor**Dell ST2440L**12,000**Keyboard**Any gaming KB**1,800**Mouse**Any gaming mouse**1,500**Mousepad**Razer Goliath Fragged Omega**500**TIM**Arctic Silver 5**650**UPS**APC 1 kVA**4,800**Total**1,33,150*



This is good!

Shiva


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 4, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Why 8GB for a Basic RIG!! you suggested 4gb for higher end rigs!! go for 4gb .@ 2k , then you can get a decent cabinet - CM Elite 310
> 
> If you get a GTX 650 ti @10k then you can get a good cabinet - NNZXT Gamma or Source 210
> 
> ...


> In the basic rig, I didn't include a GPU, so the a10 5800k's IGP will be in action. The APU can use ~3 GB of RAM, so an 8 GB is the one to get as it will be used for complete apu.

> I think compromising on cabinet for a better GPU is justified.


----------



## rajeshbhuin (Apr 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> *Basic / office rig : 25-30k*
> 
> *Processor**A10 5800k**8,200**After Market Cooler**None**N/A**Motherboard**MSI FM2 A55M E33**3,500**Memory**Corsair Value Select 1600 MHz 8 GB**3,400**Graphics Card**Integrated graphics**N/A**Power Supply**Corsair CX430V2**2,600**Cabinet**iBall/Zebronics cabinet without PSU**750**SSD**None**N/A**Internal Storage**WD Blue 500 GB**2,900**Optical Drive**Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W**1,000**Monitor**Dell IN2030**6,500**Keyboard**logitech MK200 Combo**700**Mouse**Included in combo**N/A**Mousepad**None**N/A**Headset**None**N/A**UPS**None**N/A**Total**29,550*
> 
> ...


----------



## Cilus (Apr 4, 2013)

^^ Try the Asus F2A85-M-LE Motherboard around 6K and NZXT Source 210 ELite Cabinet @ 2.6K.

Guys, I have updated the *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/151004-best-graphic-cards-money-india.html thread with the latest release and pricing of the Graphics cards currently available in India. have a look and share your feedback.


----------



## rajeshbhuin (Apr 5, 2013)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Try the Asus F2A85-M-LE Motherboard around 6K and NZXT Source 210 ELite Cabinet @ 2.6K.
> 
> Guys, I have updated the *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/151004-best-graphic-cards-money-india.html thread with the latest release and pricing of the Graphics cards currently available in India. have a look and share your feedback.




 Thank u Cilus. I am 32 bit os user. is 8GB Ram needed for my OS?? And the cabinet, is it available in chandni, Kolkata??


----------



## Xai (Apr 5, 2013)

rajeshbhuin said:


> And the cabinet, is it available in chandni, Kolkata??



should be. Check with MD computers and Vedant.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 5, 2013)

You should update to 64 bit to utilize 4 gb or higher ram capacity. In case of AMD APU, they shares the system memory can use up to 3 GB of memory for graphics processing.  So getting 4GB+ SIZE is very much recommended.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 6, 2013)

For a basic and office rig, imo  the i3 is more than enough. there should be a choice between i3 and a10 so that office's which use softwares that can use 4 cores can go with A10 and others i3..........

Basic Rig 25k to 30k Intel Configuration
*
PROCESSOR        :-  Intel Core i3 3225   
Price                   :- Rs 7000
MOTHERBOARD    :- Gigabyte GAB75M 
Price                   :- Rs 4000
RAM                    :- Corsair Value Select 4 GB
Price                   :- Rs 1800
HARD DRIVE         :- Western Digital Caviar Blue 1 TB
Price                   :- Rs 3900
OPTICAL DRIVE    :- Asus DRW 24B3ST 
Price                   :- Rs 1000
Monitor               :- DELL IN2030M
Price                   :- Rs  6300
CABINET             :- Cooler Master Elite 310
Price                   :- Rs 1800
POWER SUPPLY   :- Corsair CX430 V2
Price                   :- Rs 2500 
KEYBOARD & MOUSE :- Logitech MK200
Price                        :- Rs 700 
TOTAL                     :- Rs 29,000
*


----------



## Cilus (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, lot of suggestions...I think we should start updating the rigs. Changes can be done later.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2013)

It is Q2 2013 now. Waiting for new thread.
Or can I start one?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 10, 2013)

Let me check with other Mods.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 11, 2013)

Starting a new Sticky Thread would be better imo .


----------



## skynet (Apr 15, 2013)

hi guys
i'm new here
I'm planning to buy new system(with some old components)
my preferred cpu is amd a10 5800k
but i am not able to find any good motherboard
my budget for mobo is 4-6k
please guys help


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2013)

skynet said:


> hi guys
> i'm new hear
> I'm planning to buy new system(with some old components)
> my preferred cpu is amd a10 5800k
> ...


Create a thread here and answer these questions there.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 22, 2013)

@Cilus
Any news from other Mods??


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 23, 2013)

@Cilius

What happened about refreshing thread. I suggest creating a new thread instead of continuing on the old one.please refresh or start new thread quickly. There have been innumerable people making threads without searching older ones, thus we have to suggest the same thing over and over again. 

Shiva


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 23, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> @Cilius
> 
> What happened about refreshing thread. I suggest creating a new thread instead of continuing on the old one.please refresh or start new thread quickly. There have been innumerable people making threads without searching older ones, thus we have to suggest the same thing over and over again.
> 
> Shiva



But that is why forums like these are meant for..... The users will get some idea from this thread and then they ask us abt the things that they dont know and we help them....Just imagine a forum with no threads and only Sticky. It would be horrible. 
Pls Start a new thread with Updated configs.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 24, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> But that is why forums like these are meant for..... The users will get some idea from this thread and then they ask us abt the things that they dont know and we help them....Just imagine a forum with no threads and only Sticky. It would be horrible.
> Pls Start a new thread with Updated configs.



I didn't mean that, I meant that people must search before posting. Otherwise it becomes a headache to post the same config over and over again. If they search and post, we can modify it to suit them. This thread is also instrumental in such stuff , people can get a basic idea here and make a thread. I also suggest changing the thread title to " best assembled configs for the money"  

Shiva


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 24, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> I didn't mean that, I meant that people must search before posting. Otherwise it becomes a headache to post the same config over and over again. If they search and post, we can modify it to suit them. This thread is also instrumental in such stuff , people can get a basic idea here and make a thread. I also suggest changing the thread title to " best assembled configs for the money"
> 
> Shiva


If you meant in that way , then its Ok. Cheers.


----------



## ankush28 (May 25, 2013)

*Budget Multimedia/Multitasking rig :20-25k

*
*Processor**i3 3210**6,000**After Market Cooler**None**N/A**Motherboard**Gigabyte B75M DH3 **4,000**Memory**Corsair Value Select 1600 MHz 4 GB**1,800**Graphics Card**INTEGRATED**N/A**Power Supply**Corsair CX430V2**2,600**Cabinet**iBall/Zebronics cabinet without PSU**750**SSD**None**N/A**Internal Storage**WD Blue 500 GB**3,100**Optical Drive**Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W**1,000**Monitor**Dell IN1930**5,100**Keyboard**logitech MK200 Combo**700**Mouse**Included in combo**N/A**Mousepad**None**N/A**Speakers**Creative 2.0**400**UPS**None**N/A**Total**25,550

*


----------



## techlearn (Jun 10, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ansracticing JAVA, Entry level gaming

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 12-13.5k max

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:no

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:win 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:I am having 250GB + 80GB (i think it will be sufficient), else you guys suggest

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:NO

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: I just need to upgrade CPU, will reuse HDD

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:within 1 week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:NO, assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Indore, yes, probably


----------



## Cilus (Jun 10, 2013)

^^ Create a new thread.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 21, 2013)

rigs are coming back..this time seriously 

doing some mobo research XD


----------



## Cilus (Jun 21, 2013)

JAS, This time put the configs directly in the front page whatever it decided and no need to wait until all the configs to be selected. upgrade directly over there.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 23, 2013)

ok guys these are put  on front too, here mentioning for suggestions and changes. will arrange them in table format too.
more are coming soon!

also help me with speakers and sound systems. 
and if anyone can get ups prices it will be nice.

20k - 

Intel Pentium G2010 - 3351
Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H (rev. 1.0) - 3200
Corsair VS2GB1333D3 DDR3 2GB - 1155
WD Caviar Blue 500GB - 3000
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Corsair  VS450 - 2067
Zebroncics Case - 1000
Dell  IN1930 - 5350
Logitech MK200 - 890
Numeric 600VA - 1650
Logitech/Creative 2.0 - 400

Total - 23170


30k - 

AMD A10-5800K - 8000
ASUS F2A85-M LE - 5600
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
WD Caviar Blue 500GB - 3000
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Corsair  VS450 - 2067
Zebronics Case - 1000
Dell IN2030M - 6000
Logitech MK200 - 890
Numeric 600VA - 1650
Logitech/Creative 2.1 - 1000

Total - 32414


40k -

Intel Core i3-3220 - 6966
Intel DZ75ML-45K - 4663
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
Gigabyte GV-R777OC-1GD - 7800
WD Caviar Blue 500GB - 3000
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Corsair CX500 V2  - 3399
NZXT Gamma - 2450
Dell IN2030M - 6000
Logitech MK200 - 890
Numeric 600VA - 1650
Logitech/Creative 2.1 - 1000

Total - 41025


50k -

Intel Core i5-3450 - 10400
Intel DZ75ML-45K - 4663
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
Gigabyte GV-N65TBOC-2GD - 11450
WD Caviar Blue 500GB - 3000
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Corsair CX500 V2  - 3399
NZXT Gamma - 2450
Dell S2240L - 8500
Logitech MK200 - 890
APC/Numeric 800VA - 3000
Logitech/Creative 2.1 - 1000

Total - 51959


60k -

Intel Core i5-3450 - 10400
Intel DZ75ML-45K - 4663
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
Gigabyte GV-R787OC-2GD - 16300
WD Caviar Blue 500GB - 3000
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Corsair GS600 - 4799
Corsair Carbide 200R - 3449
Dell S2240L - 8500
Logitech G400 - 1899
Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega - 565
Logitech K200 - 485
APC/Numeric 800VA - 3000
Logitech/Creative 2.1 - 2000


70k -

AMD FX-8350 - 11950
ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0 - 7150
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
Sapphire HD7870 XT 2GB Boost - 18000
WD Caviar Blue 1TB - 3876
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Seasonic SS-750JS - 5479
Corsair Carbide 200R - 3449
Dell S2240L - 8500
Logitech G400 - 1899
Razer Goliathus Fragged Standard - 799
Logitech K200 - 485
APC/Numeric 1KVA - 4500
Logitech/Creative 2.1 - 2000

Total - 71284


80k -

AMD FX-8350 - 11950
ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0 - 7150
Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9R - 4950
Sapphire HD7950 3GB Boost- 22000
WD Caviar Blue 1TB - 3876
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Seasonic SS-750JS - 5479
Corsair Carbide 400R - 4500
Dell S2240L - 8500
Logitech G400 - 1899
Razer Goliathus Fragged Standard - 799
Logitech K200 - 485
APC/Numeric 1KVA - 4500
Logitech/Creative 2.1 - 2000

Total - 79195

will appreciate a changed thread title or a new thread, mods?


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 23, 2013)

for 40k I think FX 6300 + m5a97 r2.0 will be much much better

+1 for starting new thread

One more tip use intel Z75 mobo in 50k it cost 4.6k


----------



## Funny (Jun 23, 2013)

Where to find Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H (rev 1.0)?
I have looked for online stores, but failed to find any. Any reference?
The mobo which is on FK is not rev 1.0 i.e no USB 3.0.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 23, 2013)

H61 chipset dont have usb3 
go for B75 chipset i.e. b75m-d3h


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 23, 2013)

^ actually h61 d2h (with usb 3 ) is not available in india.

*www.gigabyte.in/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4004#ov


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> for 40k I think FX 6300 + m5a97 r2.0 will be much much better
> 
> +1 for starting new thread
> 
> One more tip use intel Z75 mobo in 50k it cost 4.6k



fx setup will increase cost by 2k or so for the rig. 

updated with Z75.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 26, 2013)

Jas, suggest Z75 boards only with Non-K i5 Processors so that people can partially overclock it. I3 and Pentium Dual Core Processors don't have turbo boost at all and no matter what Motherboard you use, they can't be overclocked in any manner. And there is no point to suggest a Dual Core Processor like i3 3220 @ 6.9K where FX-6300 is available @ 7.3K only (in smcinternational). For FX-6300, you can use the Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 board which is available @ 5.2K. It is 95W TDP CPU can be used and even overclocked with that board.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 26, 2013)

Agreed^
-x-x-
Any opinion about Neo Dynamic computers they are offering 2k less as compare to prime plus few freebies and free assembling. it is shifted on ground floor same building of primeabgb.
Anyone has experience with this shop.

buying today so help asap.

bump!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 28, 2013)

ok cilus updated.



Spoiler



20k - 

Intel Pentium G2010 - 3351
Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H (rev. 1.0) - 3200
Corsair CMV4GX3M1A1333C9 - 1690
WD Caviar Blue 500GB - 3000
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Corsair  VS450 - 2067
Zebroncics Case - 1000
Dell  IN1930 - 5350
Logitech MK200 - 890
Numeric 600VA - 1650
Logitech/Creative 2.0 - 400

Total - 23705


30k - 

AMD A10-5800K - 8000
ASUS F2A85-M LE - 5600
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
WD Caviar Blue 500GB - 3000
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Corsair  VS450 - 2067
Zebronics Case - 1000
Dell IN2030M - 6000
Logitech MK200 - 890
Numeric 600VA - 1650
Logitech/Creative 2.1 - 1000

Total - 32414


40k -

AMD FX-6300 - 7300
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 R3.0 - 5100
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
Gigabyte GV-R777OC-1GD - 7800
WD Caviar Blue 500GB - 3000
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Corsair CX500 V2  - 3399
NZXT Gamma - 2450
Dell IN2030M - 6000
Logitech MK200 - 890
Numeric 600VA - 1650
Logitech/Creative 2.1 - 1000

Total - 41766


50k -

Intel Core i5-3450 - 10400
Intel DZ75ML-45K - 4663
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
Gigabyte GV-N65TBOC-2GD - 11450
WD Caviar Blue 500GB - 3000
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Corsair CX500 V2  - 3399
NZXT Gamma - 2450
Dell S2240L - 8500
Logitech MK200 - 890
APC/Numeric 800VA - 3000
Logitech/Creative 2.1 - 1000

Total - 51959


60k -

Intel Core i5-3450 - 10400
Intel DZ75ML-45K - 4663
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
Gigabyte GV-R787OC-2GD - 16300
WD Caviar Blue 500GB - 3000
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Corsair GS600 - 4799
Corsair Carbide 200R - 3449
Dell S2240L - 8500
Logitech G400 - 1899
Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega - 565
Logitech K200 - 485
APC/Numeric 800VA - 3000
Logitech/Creative 2.1 - 2000

Total - 62257


70k -

AMD FX-8350 - 11950
ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0 - 7350
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
Sapphire HD7870 XT 2GB Boost - 18000 
WD Caviar Blue 1TB - 3876
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Seasonic SS-750JS - 5479
Corsair Carbide 200R - 3449
Dell S2240L - 8500
Logitech G400 - 1899
Razer Goliathus Fragged Standard - 799
Logitech K200 - 485
APC/Numeric 1KVA - 4500
Logitech/Creative 2.1 - 2000

Total - 71484


80k -

AMD FX-8350 - 11950
ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 - 10450
Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9R - 4950
Sapphire HD7950 3GB Boost- 22000
WD Caviar Blue 1TB - 3876
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Seasonic SS-750JS - 5479
Corsair Carbide 400R - 4500
Dell S2240L - 8500
Logitech G400 - 1899
Razer Goliathus Fragged Standard - 799
Logitech K200 - 485
APC/Numeric 1KVA - 4500
Logitech/Creative 2.1 - 2000

Total - 82495


----------



## AnmpuMedia (Jun 29, 2013)

Modified it a little bit for my own needs :

AMD FX-6300 - 7300
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 - 6700
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
Sapphire Radeon HD 7790 1 GB - 10500
WD Caviar Blue 1TB - 3800
Corsair CX500 V2 - 3399
CM K350 - 2900
Dell S2240L -9000

Total : 45699

Any changes ?
( Edited)


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 29, 2013)

Good to go!

Shiva


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 29, 2013)

M5A97 non evo version should be around 6-6.7k


----------



## Cilus (Jun 29, 2013)

BTW, Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 is available at 6.6K in SMC. It can be  a replacement for both Asus M5A97 and EVO version. As per the specs it has superior build quality and VRM design.


----------



## AnmpuMedia (Jun 29, 2013)

Cilus said:


> BTW, Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 is available at 6.6K in SMC.



Does it need a BIOS update for FX6300 ?

650Ti Or 7790 ?


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 29, 2013)

^ no it doesn't need bios updating afaik


----------



## Funny (Jul 8, 2013)

Guys will the ASUS HD 7750 DDR5 GPU be perfectly compatible with GA-H61M-S2P MoBo?
Links:
Asus AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Asus: Flipkart.com
Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2P Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2013)

Funny said:


> Guys will the ASUS HD 7750 DDR5 GPU be perfectly compatible with GA-H61M-S2P MoBo?
> Links:
> Asus AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Asus: Flipkart.com
> Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2P Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com



Yes, it will be.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 15, 2013)

*HASWELL GAMING PC (HIGH-END) GUIDE

*
   Intel Core i5 4670k   16500   Gigabyte G1 Sniper M5   14500   Zotac GTX760 2GB   19500   Samsung 840 PRO 256GB SSD   15000   Corsair Vengeance Red 8GB 1600MHz   4500   Corsair H60 2013 Edition   4000   Corsair Obsidian 350D   6500   Seasonic SS-650KM   8500   APC 1.1KVA UPS   5500   Coolermaster 120mm 2 RED LED fans   1000   Coolermaster 140mm 2 RED LED fans   1500   Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW
   1000   TOTAL   98000
 

















DELL S2240L 22" LED IPS -8500,
Microsoft Sidewinder X6 Gaming Keyboard -3000,
Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse -2000,
Logitech Z313 2.1 Speakers -2000.

*GRAND TOTAL* comes to *Rs.113600.*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 15, 2013)

bavusani said:


> *HASWELL GAMING PC (HIGH-END) GUIDE
> 
> *
> Intel Core i5 4670k   16500   Gigabyte G1 Sniper M5   14500   Zotac GTX760 2GB   19500   Samsung 840 PRO 256GB SSD   15000   Corsair Vengeance Red 8GB 1600MHz   4500   Corsair H60 2013 Edition   4000   Corsair Obsidian 350D   6500   Seasonic SS-650KM   8500   APC 1.1KVA UPS   5500   Coolermaster 120mm 2 RED LED fans   1000   Coolermaster 140mm 2 RED LED fans   1500   Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW   1000   TOTAL   98000
> ...



256 GB SSD for a gaming rig is acomplete waste of money. Infact, any SSD is useless for gaming as it will only decrease the loading times (which aren't too long anyways).

changes:

> Remove the SSD.

> Replace GTX 760 with GTX 770.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 11, 2013)

guys IMO the thread should be updated with haswell now


----------



## chintan786 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I am planning to have Multi - Monitor rig. Approx. 3 monitors. Therefore, Please suggest me a good and economic Graphics Card, Motherboard and PSU. Proccy I have selected is i5 4670 LGA 1150. Estimated budget for above 3 is between 25k-30k Max.

Main purpose is online Trading, and Photo shop and Image editing.

Regards,
Chintan


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 21, 2013)

Mid-End Gaming PC Config:

AMD FX 6300 -7500,
Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 -11000,
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB -6400,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
Samsung 840 PRO 256GB SSD -15000,
Sapphire HD7790 1GB -11000,
Corsair TX550M PSU -6500,
Corsair 300R -4500,
Corsair H60 -4500,
APC 1.1KVA UPS -5500,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 RED LED fans -1100,
Coolermaster 120mm 2 RED LED fans -900.
TOTAL -75,000.

Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8500, (Extra)
Logitech G400 -1600, (Extra)
Microsoft Sidewinder X6 KB -3000. (Extra)


----------



## Cilus (Aug 21, 2013)

Buddy, 8 GB Ram is around 4.6 to 5K everywhere, where areyou getting that 6.4K price?
2ndly, getting a modular PSU is a personal need and there is no point of spending 6.5K over a 550W PSu just because it is modular and then getting a mid range Graphics card in a gaming configuration. Instead of that Seasonic S12II 520W @ 4.4K and GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB @ 12.5K is a better combination. And why a 256 GB SSD in a gaming configuration? If SSD is required then a 128Gb SSD at 6.2K (Samsung Series 840) will suffice.


----------



## snap (Aug 22, 2013)

wonder when this thread will be updated it really gave good info about the prices and components.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 27, 2013)

Any mini-itx mother board in amd and intel category ?
Best suited for HTPC and Photoshop/programming ?

is there any price fluctuation in market due to dollar ?


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Aug 31, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 256 GB SSD for a gaming rig is acomplete waste of money. Infact, any SSD is useless for gaming as it will only decrease the loading times (which aren't too long anyways).
> 
> changes:
> 
> ...



Getting back after a hiatus so a bit rusty with my knowledge.

Anyway, the SSD is not of any use.
Is that because after loading the game its all about the RAM ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Getting back after a hiatus so a bit rusty with my knowledge.
> 
> Anyway, the SSD is not of any use.
> *Is that because after loading the game its all about the RAM ?[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## blackbird (Sep 13, 2013)

blackbird said:


> Any mini-itx mother board in amd and intel category ?
> Best suited for HTPC and Photoshop/programming ?
> 
> is there any price fluctuation in market due to dollar ?



Any thing guys ?

HTPC
*USB 3
*HDMI
*Inbuild graphic to support 1080p (playback)
*atleast 5.1 channel
*MINI ITX FORM FACTOR

Please even last time no reply received...(i am talking abt the above post which i quoted but no body give advice over htpc)


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 13, 2013)

blackbird said:


> Any thing guys ?
> 
> HTPC
> *USB 3
> ...



buddy createxyou own thread to get good replys...
go to pc config forum > answer question in "Buying pc answer this question first" > post them to your own new thread


----------



## blackbird (Sep 13, 2013)

thread created kindly answer for MINI ITX pc config
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/177806-mini-itx-htpc-under-26k.html


----------



## 3r.enigma (Sep 28, 2013)

plz help i need current rates(price) for following parts for my new build and any suggestions thnx in advance 
(I LIVE IN HYDERABAD,INDIA)


[B]cpu  :-  Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor

mobo  :-  MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard

ram  :-  G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory

GPU  :-  SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100352VXSR Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384-bit

HDD  :-  Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive

PSU  :-  SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold ((SS-650KM))

CPU COOLER  :-  Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler

SSD  :- Crucial M4 64GB 2.5" Solid State Disk[/B]


----------



## aby geek (Oct 9, 2013)

hi guys how are you all

some one asked me what graphic card to buy i told him to come here but i am not sure if he did. He has an iball psu i have told him not to buy a graphic card unless he buys a new power supply. can you guys update me on whats the best bang for buck psu and graphic card match up right now?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 9, 2013)

aby geek said:


> hi guys how are you all
> 
> some one asked me what graphic card to buy i told him to come here but i am not sure if he did. He has an iball psu i have told him not to buy a graphic card unless he buys a new power supply. can you guys update me on whats the best bang for buck psu and graphic card match up right now?



your budget?


----------



## aby geek (Oct 10, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> your budget?



hi rijin,
thanks for responding. about the budget i told that guy that hell need to shell out around 20k for both power supply and graphics card. Since that guy is clueless i am not sure what budget i should quote. i just want to stop him from installing a new card on an iball psu. he did mention he needs it for working in packages like 3ds max and maya.


----------



## snap (Oct 10, 2013)

i think you should post it in graphics card section as you may get more replies there


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 10, 2013)

aby geek said:


> hi rijin,
> thanks for responding. about the budget i told that guy that hell need to shell out around 20k for both power supply and graphics card. Since that guy is clueless i am not sure what budget i should quote. i just want to stop him from installing a new card on an iball psu. he did mention he needs it for working in packages like 3ds max and maya.



for 20k,  get seasonic s12 ii 520 @ 4k and gtx 660 @ around 15k.  never try to install a gpu with his iball psu.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2013)

Since I wanted to make a general query, I thought maybe I should ask in this thread first, rather than straight away creating a thread.

So, I have to decide on a *Video Editing* rig. So using Adobe Premiere is a prerequisite. He is starting as a video editor, and would be using a PC to edit his first short movie, after which he would move on to edit various other films, maybe even a professional quality 1080p one.
All I want to know is that what should be the ideal budget for such a rig for only these components together: *CPU, Mobo, Cabinet, PSU, GPU, HDD and RAM.*
Assuming I already have these: Dell 20 inch LED - IN2030M Monitor, Microsoft KB and Mouse and APC 600VA UPS.

I am not requesting a rig, but on how much strict overall budget can such a rig be assembled, without sacrificing on the quality of the setup. Can we have such a rig around 30k? I know it can be easily done in ~50k, but since he's just starting, a strict budget is preferred.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Since I wanted to make a general query, I thought maybe I should ask in this thread first, rather than straight away creating a thread.
> 
> So, I have to decide on a *Video Editing* rig. So using Adobe Premiere is a prerequisite. He is starting as a video editor, and would be using a PC to edit his first short movie, after which he would move on to edit various other films, maybe even a professional quality 1080p one.
> All I want to know is that what should be the ideal budget for such a rig for only these components together: *CPU, Mobo, Cabinet, PSU, GPU, HDD and RAM.*
> ...



yeahh
fx 6300 - 7.3k
gigabyte ga 78lmt -4k
kingston hyper x blue 4gb/8gb ram-2.6k/4.7k
gtx 650ti/hd7790-10.5k
antec vp450p- 2.6k
wd blue 500gb -3k
local cabby -0.7k


----------



## aby geek (Oct 16, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> for 20k,  get seasonic s12 ii 520 @ 4k and gtx 660 @ around 15k.  never try to install a gpu with his iball psu.



 thanks again bud, though which brand gtx  660 ? msi or zotac? and what about the r9 series from AMD is it going to launch a 15k card soon?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 16, 2013)

^ Get from zotac or asus for gtx 660


----------



## aby geek (Oct 16, 2013)

thanks ashish

so if i am correct we are talking about these two prodcts:
Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com

ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX660 2GB 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com


do tell me if any new Amd card from the r9 series beats 660 or is 760 better?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 16, 2013)

aby geek said:


> thanks ashish
> 
> so if i am correct we are talking about these two prodcts:
> Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com
> ...



i suggest you to wait for the gpu. if something better gets launched at the same price,that would be a sweet deal.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 11, 2013)

Hyderabad Prices as on 10-11-13:
Intel Core i5 4670K -16500,
MSI Z87-GD65 -16000,
MSI GTX760 Twin Frozr Gaming 2GB -21600,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4900,
Coolermaster 140mm 4 BC RED LED fans -2800,
Corsair RM550 -8300,
Corsair 230T -6300,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1300,
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -9000.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 11, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Hyderabad Prices as on 10-11-13:
> Intel Core i5 4670K -16500,
> MSI Z87-GD65 -16000,
> MSI GTX760 Twin Frozr Gaming 2GB -21600,
> ...



quite high


----------



## Cilus (Nov 12, 2013)

Buddy, there is no point of getting a 550W PSU by paying 8.3K, that is useless in your case. For Video editing, opt for a FX-8350 + M5A97 EVO R2.0 + HD 7790 + Seasonic S12II 520 @ 4.5K + Kingston HyperX Blue 8GB X 1 1600 MHz + NZXT Source 210 Elite.
Most of the video encoders and editors are heavily multi-threaded and FX-8350 touches the performance of 3770K in most of the cases. Also now Adobe is adding OpenCL support to all its products and dobe Premiere Pro CC is now coming with OpenCL based GPU acceleration, hence enabling AMD GCN cards to perform better due to their high Compute performance.


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 12, 2013)

guys how is this config...
i5 4570 13100

asus h87m e 7900

gskill 8gb 5400

wd 1tb black 6000

sapphire r9 270x 15450

corsair gs600 5000

antec gx700 4000

asus dvd writer 1000

dell st2240l 8900

windows 7 hp 64bit 8000

apc 1100va 5250

TOTAL 80000


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 12, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> guys how is this config...
> i5 4570 13100
> asus h87m e 7900
> gskill 8gb 5400
> ...



Good,
but what is your main use?


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 12, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Good,
> but what is your main use?


only use is gaming


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 12, 2013)

then it Ok 
happy gaming...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 12, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> guys how is this config...
> i5 4570 13100
> 
> asus h87m e 7900
> ...



good one. where did you get the price from? is it inclusive of taxes?
instead of gs 600 get seasonic s12 ii 620 at 5.4k and also  see if you can get gtx 760.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 12, 2013)

Arun Computers,
Chenoy Trade Center,
Secunderabad.
Prices as on 11-11-13.

Intel Core i5 4670K -14000,
Asus GRYPHON Z87 -14500,
Sapphire R9 270X 2GB Dual-X -15600,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4800,
Coolermaster 140mm 3 BC RED LED fans -2100,
Coolermaster 120mm 1 BC RED LED fan -600,
Corsair RM550 -7500,
Corsair 230T -5800,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -9000.
TOTAL -75,000.


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 13, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> good one. where did you get the price from? is it inclusive of taxes?
> instead of gs 600 get seasonic s12 ii 620 at 5.4k and also  see if you can get gtx 760.



i will confirm price when i reach delhi after one week..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 13, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> i will confirm price when i reach delhi after one week..



ok


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 15, 2013)

Guys my friend wants a pc under 50k so i am thinking of following config:
i3 4130
gigabyte b85m d3h
kingston 4gb ram
gtx 650 ti boost
corsair cx430 v2
wd blue 1tb
nzxt source 210
dell e2014h
windows 8 basic
apc 600va


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

N@m@n said:


> Guys my friend wants a pc under 50k so i am thinking of following config:
> i3 4130
> gigabyte b85m d3h
> kingston 4gb ram
> ...



make a new thread.you will get help there


----------



## pegasus1990 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello everyone

I am in the market for a rig and have a couple of questions on the GPU.

1. Will there be a revision in prices in a few days/weeks taking into consideration the cards launched recently?

2. Which of these will have the best performance to cost ratio- GTX 780, R9 290 and R9 280x. Here I am taking into consideration that if price revision takes place these cards would be a few thousands apart.

Hope my questions are not too vague.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 21, 2013)

pegasus1990 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am in the market for a rig and have a couple of questions on the GPU.
> 
> ...



post your complete configuration. price changes can not be predicted anyhow. Anyway we will see a price drop on nvidia cards like gtx 780 & 770 ,but i dont  know when will it happen.


----------



## pegasus1990 (Nov 21, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> post your complete configuration. price changes can not be predicted anyhow. Anyway we will see a price drop on nvidia cards like gtx 780 & 770 ,but i dont  know when will it happen.



This is what I have in mind as of now

Motherboard- AS Rock Z87 Extreme 4

CPU- Intel i5 4670k or 3570k

Graphics card - Radeon R9 290/ R9 280x

Ram- Ripjaws 2*4 GB

SSD-Samsung 128 GB Evo

Monitors- 3* Dell S2240L

Cabinet-Corsair Carbide 400R (or similar in the same neighbourhood)

Optical Drive- A simple one as I don't see myself using it much

HDD-I have a 1 TB external which I thought I would substitute

PSU- Undecided

Cooler & fans-Undecided

This setup is going to be used only for one function, sim racing, so while they do require good graphics maybe not to the level of crysis or battlefield. This is also the reason why I am not much interested in having a hard disk as racing is pretty much all that I would be doing. No storing ( I don't know if this is a good move on my part). 

I would be looking to overclock so could you suggest a suitable cooler to go along with it. 

Is a liquid cooler necessary?

How many fans do I need?

All suggestions welcome.

Thanks


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 22, 2013)

pegasus1990 said:


> This is what I have in mind as of now
> 
> Motherboard- AS Rock Z87 Extreme 4
> 
> ...



better you start a new thread in " PC components /configurations". you will get far more better suggestions.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 30, 2013)

Guys, does anyone knew who handles ASS for sony pendrives?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 30, 2013)

MegaMind said:


> Guys, does anyone knew who handles ASS for sony pendrives?



You can get location of Sonys ervice center at your lcoality form here: Service Centres : Access Service Information : Support : Sony India


----------



## funskar (Dec 1, 2013)

How it this ssd .. thinking ofSSd 128gb


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 1, 2013)

funskar said:


> How it this ssd .. thinking ofSSd 128gb



It is good one and also performs good,but don't know about its service support here


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2013)

funskar said:


> How it this ssd .. thinking ofSSd 128gb



It is good but go for Samsung 840 EVO 120GB SSD @ 7000 or Samsung 840 PRO 120GB SSD @7500. For the former there is 3 years warranty and for the latter there is 5 years warranty.OK.
Samsung uses a new controller which does not reduce the drive speed over a period of time.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 2, 2013)

funskar said:


> How it this ssd .. thinking ofSSd 128gb



better go with samsung 840 series


----------



## tanay (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey guys how's this config ? 

chasis : cooler master storm trooper with side panel (15000/-)
mobo : asus z87pro 32gb ddr3 (17000/-)
ram: corsair vengeance 8 gb (5200/-)
intel core i7-4770k (22500/-)
wd caviar black 1tb (6450/-)
psu : seasonic 650rm (7900/-) 
cooler : corsair H80i (8500/-)
samsung 128gb pro series 840 ssd (7500/-)
GPU : gtx780 ti (54000/-)


suggestions are welcome


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 4, 2013)

tanay said:


> Hey guys how's this config ?
> 
> chasis : cooler master storm trooper with side panel (15000/-)
> mobo : asus z87pro 32gb ddr3 (17000/-)
> ...



It is beast Rig 

I suggest to get this ram -  *www.flipkart.com/kingston-hyperx-b...2,,,c,,,,,,,&gclid=CO2VoZ2clrsCFSdU4godIQQAsA


----------



## tanay (Dec 4, 2013)

ohh oki cool ! will check them out! 

also i have around 5k left with me ...  can u suggest any good mice or keyboards ??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

tanay said:


> ohh oki cool ! will check them out!
> 
> also i have around 5k left with me ...  can u suggest any good mice or keyboards ??



Logitech G400 + Microsoft Sidewinder X4 =1600+2200=3800

or

Coolermaster Devastator Gaming Bundle -2900.

Local prices are specified.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 4, 2013)

tanay said:


> Hey guys how's this config ?
> 
> chasis : cooler master storm trooper with side panel (15000/-)
> mobo : asus z87pro 32gb ddr3 (17000/-)
> ...



it is 780 ti.


----------



## tanay (Dec 5, 2013)

@bavusani thanks man ! 

@rikinpk1 lol yea! my bad! 
ohh and one more question there are various providers for the gtx 780 ti like asus and zotac .... which one to go for ??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 5, 2013)

Zotac provide 5 year warranty whereas asus have 3 years warranty.Though asus have superior quality and stays  cooler


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 5, 2013)

tanay said:


> @bavusani thanks man !
> 
> @rikinpk1 lol yea! my bad!
> ohh and one more question there are various providers for the gtx 780 ti like asus and zotac .... which one to go for ??



zotac will offer 5 years of warranty if you register the product on their website within 14 days of purchase. also try to get one which has service centre near to your home


----------



## tanay (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks guys! ill go this sarturday to lamington and see whats available n buy accordingly! hopefully by sunday the rig should be ready !   xD


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 5, 2013)

tanay said:


> Thanks guys! ill go this sarturday to lamington and see whats available n buy accordingly! hopefully by sunday the rig should be ready !   xD



enjoy your gaming from sunday onwards


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 5, 2013)

tanay said:


> Thanks guys! ill go this sarturday to lamington and see whats available n buy accordingly! hopefully by sunday the rig should be ready !   xD


 Make sure after you setup your pc,please post a pics of it in Show off section.And Failing to do so,you'll be banned


----------



## tanay (Dec 5, 2013)

haha !! for sure mate!!! ....


----------



## Limitless (Dec 5, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Logitech G400 + Microsoft Sidewinder X4 =1600+2200=3800
> 
> or
> 
> ...



CM Devastator at Rs.2727 CM STORM KEYBOARD MOUSE COMBO DEVASTATOR (MS2K-MB24 - MS2K-MB24 - - 3,332.38)


----------



## manoj_299 (Dec 16, 2013)

Kindly post an AMD based configuration around 20-22k?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 16, 2013)

manoj_299 said:


> Kindly post an AMD based configuration around 20-22k?



No AMD config for 20k sorry
Only *good* processor you can accomodate in 20k is Pentium G2020/2010...

Intel G2010
Gigabyte GA-H61-D3H
2 or 4GB corsair value select ram
Antec bp300p psu
Local zebronics cabinet
Asus 24xb5st odd
Dell IN2030M or IN1930
1 extra 80mm case fan
Logitech MK200 combo

This is what you should look for  will fit perfectly in 22k

Start a thread in this section and answer all questions in template 
Do you have any parts along with you or building from scratch?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 16, 2013)

manoj_299 said:


> Kindly post an AMD based configuration around 20-22k?



Start a new thread in the appropriate section.


----------



## trivisingh (Dec 18, 2013)

tanay said:


> Hey guys how's this config ?
> 
> chasis : cooler master storm trooper with side panel (15000/-)
> mobo : asus z87pro 32gb ddr3 (17000/-)
> ...



I plan to build a similar rig in a few days and I plan to get the GTX 780Ti as well.....can u tell me from where are you getting it for 54k in Mumbai. I have asked around and they seem to be quoting around 59k


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey! Anyone knows when the G3220 will be available in India? Also please suggest a VFM 20" LED monitor with at least 900p resolution (under 7k would be brilliant!)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

2kool2btrue said:


> Hey! Anyone knows when the G3220 will be available in India? Also please suggest a VFM 20" LED monitor with at least 900p resolution (under 7k would be brilliant!)



Dell In2030M @ 6.5k


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Dec 23, 2013)

PS - I'm planning to build a moderate gaming PC so was wondering if I could get the G3220 and then after 6 months, upgrade to a Haswell i5. (Budget constraints)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

^ you have to wait for more time.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Dec 23, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^ you have to wait for more time.



Does the Dell Monitor have an HDMI input? I can only see VGA and DVI inputs. Would pair it up with my laptop for the time being and wait for the Haswell Pentiums to arrive.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

2kool2btrue said:


> Does the Dell Monitor have an HDMI input? I can only see VGA and DVI inputs. Would pair it up with my laptop for the time being and wait for the Haswell Pentiums to arrive.



you won't get hdmi port


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

2kool2btrue said:


> Does the Dell Monitor have an HDMI input? I can only see VGA and DVI inputs. Would pair it up with my laptop for the time being and wait for the Haswell Pentiums to arrive.



you need to get dell s2240l. a worthy investment 



2kool2btrue said:


> PS - I'm planning to build a moderate gaming PC so was wondering if I could get the G3220 and then after 6 months, upgrade to a Haswell i5. (Budget constraints)



pentium g3220 will be costly here. i guess you better wait and build a new i5 pc rather than spending on pentium.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 3, 2014)

do we have any ARM thread for PC hardware???

cause new Cortex chips are more powerfull than 1st gen core i3s


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 3, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> do we have any ARM thread for PC hardware???
> 
> cause new Cortex chips are more powerfull than 1st gen core i3s



What would discuss about them?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 3, 2014)

htpc setups using raspberry pi or beaglebone or Ordroid, running linux(xbmc)


----------



## bigdaddy (Jan 3, 2014)

guys i freezed 

AMD FX-6300 - 7300
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 R3.0 - 5100
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
Gigabyte GV-R777OC-1GD - 7800
WD Caviar Blue 500GB - 3000
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Coolermaster Sp Gold 550 - Existing
Coolermaster N300- Existing
Coolermaster Siedon 240 Liquid cooler
Coolermaster Devastator Kyb+mouse 3400
Dell IN2030M - 6000
Numeric 600VA - 1650
Creative 2.1 - 1000

I have already purchased CM PSU and Chassis, and in use.
any suggestion to tweek the rest of parts to fit in the same budget


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 4, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> guys i freezed
> 
> AMD FX-6300 - 7300
> Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 R3.0 - 5100
> ...



 at least mention the budget.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 4, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> guys i freezed
> 
> I have already purchased CM PSU and Chassis, and in use.
> any suggestion to tweek the rest of parts to fit in the same budget



create a new thread in pc config section with the complete questionnaire from here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi today I ordered a AMD FX 6300. Which cooler will be best, Cooler MAster T4 or Cooler Master Hyper TX3. I have bitfenix merc alpha cabinet.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 8, 2014)

bubusam13 said:


> Hi today I ordered a AMD FX 6300. Which cooler will be best, Cooler MAster T4 or Cooler Master Hyper TX3. I have bitfenix merc alpha cabinet.



Unless you want to perform >500 MHz overclocks, stock cooler is fine. What's your budget?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 8, 2014)

budget is 2k. I heard that stock cooler is noisy.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 8, 2014)

bubusam13 said:


> budget is 2k. I heard that stock cooler is noisy.



Get CM TX3 @ 1.6k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 8, 2014)

bubusam13 said:


> budget is 2k. I heard that stock cooler is noisy.



First use the stock cooler for a couple of weeks. Then decide whether you really need it or not.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ok that's a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys how will be *this* deal for say ~20k ? I well convinced for all but GPU. Or will it be better to buy a new GPU keeping the rest same ? Or altogether new (which IMO wouldn't be cost/performance effective) ?
The GPU would be used to play games at 720p (as of now) but with eye candies cranked up to the limits. Budget for all ~25k.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 18, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys how will be *this* deal for say ~20k ? I well convinced for all but GPU. Or will it be better to buy a new GPU keeping the rest same ? Or altogether new (which IMO wouldn't be cost/performance effective) ?
> The GPU would be used to play games at 720p (as of now) but with eye candies cranked up to the limits. Budget for all ~25k.



update the link. it shows invalid thread specified


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> update the link. it shows invalid thread specified



I knew it'd be deleted as it didn't follow market guidelines. 

Anyway, on offer was  i5 2400, Intel DH67BL, 4gb DDR3, MSI r6870 Hawk, Thermaltake M9 Cabinet. Don't remember about PSU. All this for 21k (negotiable).


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 18, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> I knew it'd be deleted as it didn't follow market guidelines.
> 
> Anyway, on offer was  i5 2400, Intel DH67BL, 4gb DDR3, MSI r6870 Hawk, Thermaltake M9 Cabinet. Don't remember about PSU. All this for 21k (negotiable).



i think it is worth as i5 2400 is till a very capable cpu.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 19, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i think it is worth as i5 2400 is till a very capable cpu.



I very well know that. My doubt was about GPU. Most probably will buy a new one.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Budget - 20k*


*Processor*Intel G2020*3,400**CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-H61M-S1*3,100**Memory*EVM DDR3 4 GB 1333 MHz*2,300
**Graphics Card*none*0**Power Supply*Bundled with cabinet*0**Cabinet*Any local cabinet with PSU*1,100**Internal Storage*WD Blue 500 GB 7200 RPM HDD*3,400**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell IN1914H*5,700**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**20,800*


Budget - 30k


*Processor*Intel i3 3220*7,500**CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H*4,500**Memory*EVM DDR3 4 GB 1333 MHz*2,300**Graphics Card*none*0**Power Supply*Antec BP300*2,000**Cabinet*Any local cabinet with PSU*1,100**Internal Storage*WD Blue 500 GB 7200 RPM HDD*3,400**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L*9,000**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**31,600*

Budget - 40k


*Processor*AMD FX6300*7,500**CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3*5,600**Memory*EVM DDR3 4 GB 1333 MHz*2,300**Graphics Card*Sapphire HD7770 1 GB DDR5*8,000**Power Supply*Antec VP450P*2,700**Cabinet*Any local cabinet without PSU*900**Internal Storage*WD Blue 500 GB 7200 RPM HDD*3,400**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L*9,000**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**41,200*


Budget - 50k (non overclockable)


*Processor*Intel i5 4330*10,400**CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*Asus B85M-G*6,499**Memory*Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz 4 GB*2,700**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 660 2GB DDR5*13,550**Power Supply*Antec VP450P*2,700**Cabinet*Any local cabinet without PSU*1,000**Internal Storage*WD Blue 500 GB 7200 RPM HDD*3,400**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L*9,000**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**51,049*


Budget - 50k (overclockable)


*Processor*AMD FX 6300*7,500**CPU Cooler*CM Hyper TX3*1,500**Motherboard*Asus M5A97 R2.0*7,120**Memory*Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz 4 GB*2,700**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 660 2GB DDR5*13,550**Power Supply*Antec VP550P*3,700**Cabinet*Any local cabinet without PSU*1,000**Internal Storage*WD Blue 500 GB 7200 RPM HDD*3,400**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L*9,000**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**51,270*

Budget - 60k


*Processor*Intel i5 4440*12,200**CPU Cooler*stock0*Motherboard*Asus B85M-G*6,500**Memory*Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz 4 GB*2,700**Graphics Card*Asus R9 270X DC2 Top 2 GB*16,999**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520*5,100**Cabinet*Antec X1*2,500**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*4,100**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L*9,000**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**60,899*

Budget - 60k (Overclockable)


*Processor*AMD FX 8320*10,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO*2,600**Motherboard*Asus M5A97 R2.0*7,100**Memory*Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz 4 GB*2,700**Graphics Card*Asus R9 270X DC2 2 GB*15,700**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520*5,100**Cabinet*Antec X1*2,500**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*4,100**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L*9,000**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**60,600*


Budget - 70k


*Processor*Intel i5 4540
*14,000*
*CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO
*1,560*
*Motherboard*
Asus H87M-E
*8,100*
*Memory*
Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz 4 GB
*2,700*
*Graphics Card*
Zotac GTX 760 2 GB DDR5 AMP Edition
*19,800*
*Power Supply*
Seasonic S12II 520
*5,100**Cabinet*Antec GX700
*4,300*
*Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*4,100**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L*9,000*
*Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**70,460*


----------



## snap (Feb 1, 2014)

thanks for updating this thread


----------



## AnmpuMedia (Feb 15, 2014)

I modified a config a little.
Omitted the PSU . please suggest a 600-750 W PSU ( 4-5 HDD's)



Processor
Intel i5 4570 14000

Motherboard
Asus H87M-E 8100
Memory

Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz 4x2  GB
5400

Graphics Card
Zotac GTX 660 2GB DDR5
13550

Cabinet
Cooler Master K350
4000

Internal Storage
WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD
4100

Optical Drive
Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W
1000

Keyboard
Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo
800


Purpose : video Editing.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Feb 16, 2014)

@harshilsharma63 does core i5 4330 exists ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 16, 2014)

AnmpuMedia said:


> I modified a config a little.
> Omitted the PSU . please suggest a 600-750 W PSU ( 4-5 HDD's)
> 
> 
> ...



Get seasonic s12ii 520 or antec vp550p.it is enough. for cabinet, antec gx700.which applications would you specifically use for video editing?


----------



## AnmpuMedia (Feb 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Get seasonic s12ii 520 or antec vp550p.it is enough. for cabinet, antec gx700.which applications would you specifically use for video editing?



Avid Media Composer

I use 5 1TB HDD's
and 4 fans , host of USB peripherals also .


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 17, 2014)

AnmpuMedia said:


> Avid Media Composer
> 
> I use 5 1TB HDD's
> and 4 fans , host of USB peripherals also .



the suggested psu is enough.


----------



## Vish2a9l (Feb 17, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> *Budget - 20k*
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel G2020*3,400**CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-H61M-S1*3,100**Memory*EVM DDR3 4 GB 1333 MHz*2,300
> ...




30K rig has PSU and cabinet with PSU.
And add a PSU in the 20k rig!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Vish2a9l said:


> 30K rig has PSU and cabinet with PSU.
> And add a PSU in the 20k rig!



just a typo. he has included psu in 30k rig. look once more.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 18, 2014)

Budgets higher than 70k will need something use case specific (overclockable, dual graphics, liquid cooling) so will not post configs for other budgets. I request everyone to help keeping the configs up-to-date.


----------



## AnmpuMedia (Feb 18, 2014)

can you suggest an i7 haswell and mobo combo ? ( Non OC )


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 18, 2014)

AnmpuMedia said:


> can you suggest an i7 haswell and mobo combo ? ( Non OC )



you better create a new thread here PC Components / Configurations


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm thinking of updating all the mentioned configs twice a months. What do guys say? Or will once a month be enough?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 19, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I'm thinking of updating all the mentioned configs twice a months. What do guys say? Or will once a month be enough?



rather than on a timely basis, it is better to update whenever new releases hit here in india which perform better than the current ones at the provided cost.


----------



## snap (Feb 19, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I'm thinking of updating all the mentioned configs twice a months. What do guys say? Or will once a month be enough?



anything is better than the current update schedule  monthly sounds good cause i think twice a month will be too much work for you alone : D


----------



## ravi847 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey just wanted to ask that why does the magazine give 3rd gen i5(for mid range gaming in feb 2014) for gaming but you guys all give 4th gen i5??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 22, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> Hey just wanted to ask that why does the magazine give 3rd gen i5(for mid range gaming in feb 2014) for gaming but you guys all give 4th gen i5??



Forwarded your post at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/feedback/23179-suggestion-box-26.html Hope to get reply from team ThinkDigit.


----------



## gambitrite (Feb 24, 2014)

*Please suggest a Graphics card in the range of 10k-15k.*


----------



## Cierra (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi I cannot post a new thread so can someone give me a 30k INR config rig not including Monitor, Keyboard, Mouse, HDD and DVD Drive. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 24, 2014)

@both; welcome to TDF 



gambitrite said:


> *Please suggest a Graphics card in the range of 10k-15k.*



Look at the thread titles before posting. This thread is for buying guide, not buying advise. Start a thread here: Graphic cards



Cierra said:


> Hi I cannot post a new thread so can someone give me a 30k INR config rig not including Monitor, Keyboard, Mouse, HDD and DVD Drive. Sorry for the inconvenience.



Your first 10 posts will be moderated and will take some time to show up. Wait for it and and you'll surely receive sound advise.


----------



## Cierra (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh ok thanks a ton!


----------



## Sagnik18 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi,i wanted to start a new thread but i don't have a thread posting permission(I am a new joinee).

I am currently using a system that comprises of Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 CPU, Intel DG31PR motherboard and 1GB DDR2 RAM.
I am thinking of upgrading my system to a basic gaming rig (that can play games like Skyrim, Witcher 2,Tomb Raider) and shortlisted the following items for my build (My budget 30-32k) -

1) AMD FX6300 CPU
2) ASUS M5A97 R2.0 / Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3/ Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P
3) 8 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 RAM
4) Sapphire HD7770 / ZOTAC GTX 650 Ti GPU
5) Corsair VS 450/ CX 430/ Cooler Master Thunder 450W.


A little help in choosing the components will be much appreciated.
Can the Gigabyte mobos  support USB 3.0? It says in the site they rely on some chip! Or else i will spend 1.2k more and get the ASUS mobo.

And i have a SATA 1 250GB hard disk, will it work properly with these motherboards?

P.S. - I cannot increase my budget, so have to hover in this range only.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sagnik18 said:


> Hi,i wanted to start a new thread but i don't have a thread posting permission(I am a new joinee).
> 
> I am currently using a system that comprises of Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 CPU, Intel DG31PR motherboard and 1GB DDR2 RAM.
> I am thinking of upgrading my system to a basic gaming rig (that can play games like Skyrim, Witcher 2,Tomb Raider) and shortlisted the following items for my build (My budget 30-32k) -
> ...



you can start a new thread. your first 10 posts are going to be moderated though that doesnt mean you cant start a new thread.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 4, 2014)

This thread needs a refresh. Anyone up for starting a Q1-2014 thread?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 4, 2014)

tamatarpakoda said:


> This thread needs a refresh. Anyone up for starting a Q1-2014 thread?



I can do that. A basic idea about choosing components, links to other important relevant sticky treads and configs for various budgets will be enough IMO.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 4, 2014)

^THIS 

Shiva


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 4, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I can do that. A basic idea about choosing components, links to other important relevant sticky treads and configs for various budgets will be enough IMO.



Yes, exactly! Please do go ahead.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 6, 2014)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Yes, exactly! Please do go ahead.



I'll post the thread after 13th March, before 17th as I'm a bit busy right now but I'll get it done surely.


----------



## luckyidnani (Mar 7, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:far cry 3 and gta 5{if released on pc} and watching movies and tv using a tv tuner card

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:40,000 including the table for the pc

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:i dont even know what that means this is my first pc or laptop still have not decided considring a computer cause i need it for long term like five to 10 years

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 7 and windows 8.1 both

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:3-4 tb gonna watch a lot of hd movies and porn and gaming

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ansrobably more than 24" to 32" infact 32 is preferd but i need only 1080p full hd

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:all brand new nothing own 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ansn or before april 25

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: nah this is my first one probably i will ask the shopkeeper to do it

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:whoever gives me the best price and i live in guntur	

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: yep i need a wifi card with my laptop too so please add it in the list and usb 3.0 ports are a cumpulsory a good set of speakers and thats it


----------



## luckyidnani (Mar 7, 2014)

and guys if possible please tell me how to add the lighting to my cpu like in this image*img38.imageshack.us/i/dscn0516i.jpg/


----------



## vkl (Mar 7, 2014)

^^Create a separate thread and fill this questionnaire: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...answer-these-questions-first.html#post1542847 too in that thread.


----------



## luckyidnani (Mar 7, 2014)

but i dont know how to create a seperete thread i am new here just joined today can you help me out\


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2014)

luckyidnani said:


> and guys if possible please tell me how to add the lighting to my cpu like in this image*img38.imageshack.us/i/dscn0516i.jpg/



Start a thread in the "PC Component" section. Read the thread title before posting.


----------



## vkl (Mar 7, 2014)

luckyidnani said:


> but i dont know how to create a seperete thread i am new here just joined today can you help me out\


Go to the section(eg."PC Components / Configurations" section) where you want to create the thread and click "Post new thread" button on top left.


----------



## seamon (Mar 8, 2014)

Any updates coming in this thread? like Q2 2014?


----------



## snap (Mar 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> Any updates coming in this thread? like Q2 2014?





harshilsharma63 said:


> I'll post the thread after 13th March, before 17th as I'm a bit busy right now but I'll get it done surely.



5char


----------



## luckyidnani (Mar 8, 2014)

well that is the problem i am not getting any option as post new thread


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 8, 2014)

Click "post new tread" and create the thread. It will be visible after moderation after some time .


----------



## luckyidnani (Mar 8, 2014)

i am not getting the option post new thread i know that if i post  a new thread it will only be visible after moderation


----------



## neel agarwal (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*

For 40k  COOLER MASTER HAF 912 is also a good option i feel. And thanks a lot for this post.. needed something like this only


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2012 - Q1*



neel agarwal said:


> For 40k  COOLER MASTER HAF 912 is also a good option i feel. And thanks a lot for this post.. needed something like this only



not a good idea to spend 5k on a cabinet while compromising on important parts like cpu,gpu etc. etfenixx merc alpha, coolermaster n300 ,elite 311 etc would do.


----------



## rajeshbhuin (Apr 1, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I'll post the thread after 13th March, before 17th as I'm a bit busy right now but I'll get it done surely.



where is the update frnd??? wtng for update..

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> I'll post the thread after 13th March, before 17th as I'm a bit busy right now but I'll get it done surely.



where is the update frnd??? wtng for update..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 1, 2014)

rajeshbhuin said:


> where is the update frnd??? wtng for update..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/182362-pc-buying-guide-2014-q1.html


----------

